# Anyone want a thread for the Olympic dressage live?



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

just thinking to myself how I would appreciate a backing track for set tests... it would stop me getting in a flap and chasing my horse around if I had the correct rhythm playing in the background


----------



## TheMule (24 July 2021)

I'm pleased to have coverage of it but wish they had live scores for each movement as makes it much easier/ more interesting to follow. 
I have found the main result site but no breakdown of individual movements- anyone know if that's published? 🤞


----------



## Rosietaz (24 July 2021)

How are you guys watching it? On discovery+?


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

Commentary would definitely help but it is what it is. It’s strange not seeing any audience it must be so strange for the riders too not having that big clap at the end.


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

Rosietaz said:



			How are you guys watching it? On discovery+?
		
Click to expand...

yes


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

I love this Japanese rider's horse. it looks like such a trier. it's not a perfect test but I'd be chuffed to ride it!!


----------



## scats (24 July 2021)

I’m watching til about 11.30.  Agreed to to with friend and her kids to a dinosaur event... seriously regretting that now! 
Feels a bit sad without the crowd, doesn’t it?


----------



## shortstuff99 (24 July 2021)

The FEI scores are not working for me, do you know what Escorial got?


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			The FEI scores are not working for me, do you know what Escorial got?
		
Click to expand...

70.419


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

there's live final scores here but i can't get on the FEI page which i suspect has the breakdown
https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly.../equestrian/results-dressage-comp-0001d1-.htm


----------



## asmp (24 July 2021)

Are you paying to watch it?  Am horrified to hear the BBC are showing so few sports this time 😕


----------



## shortstuff99 (24 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			there's live final scores here but i can't get on the FEI page which i suspect has the breakdown
https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly.../equestrian/results-dressage-comp-0001d1-.htm

Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

no, there's a free trial on discovery +
apparently BBC will show the GPS and freestyle.


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

if you keep refreshing eventually FEI scores worked for me, they show the individual scores
https://tokyo2020.live.fei.org/live/Dressage11


----------



## TheMule (24 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			if you keep refreshing eventually FEI scores worked for me, they show the individual scores
https://tokyo2020.live.fei.org/live/Dressage11

Click to expand...

Super, thank you


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

actually quite glad i didn't ride first thing now, i have a feeling I'm going to be all fired up this afternoon


----------



## scats (24 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			actually quite glad i didn't ride first thing now, i have a feeling I'm going to be all fired up this afternoon 

Click to expand...

Millie hates it when I watch anything dressage related!


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

they're all obviously hugely talented but I find it really useful from a personal level to see combinations from nations that aren't dominating the top of the sport, it's more aspirational   like i'll never ride like most of them but I can relate to an iffy rein back


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

I love love love equestrian sport but it's completely bonkers isn't it. whoever thought to include it with all these other sports for the olympics was off their rocker. i wonder if the other athletes have a WTF moment when they unpack their trainers or whatever and see the equestrians getting their horses off the trucks.   does anyone else ever have that *what on earth* moment now and then?


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

Charlotte Fry up next


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

I’ve just tuned in. This Dominican rider has done a lovely test! Very harmonious and pleasant to watch


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

yeah really lovely to watch.


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

Go Charlotte!


----------



## Kat (24 July 2021)

How is Lottie doing? I don't have access to watch


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

different quality of horse to all the previous ones isn't he.


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

Kat said:



			How is Lottie doing? I don't have access to watch
		
Click to expand...

only just started, just done trot HP


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

Stunning horse. Looks like he’s just on the right side of explosive!


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

unnecessary close up of her face during the entire extended walk!! arghhhhh


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

the piaffe will have everyone fuming later   but it's so rhythmical

starting canterwork now Kat


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

Extended canter was amazing!


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

his canter is so scopey, hard to imagine more air time in the 1s


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

imagine being 25 and having horses like this to ride, hahahaha


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

I’d be terrified on a horse like that   Fantastic test I thought


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

aghhh final piaffe looked like a bit of an effort but she's rocketed into the lead


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

77%!


----------



## TheMule (24 July 2021)

Style of dressage I hate to watch, but I can appreciate the expression and the changes were super.


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

Btw if anyone is on Vodafone, you can get six months free access to Discovery+


----------



## scats (24 July 2021)

Impressive test from Lottie!


----------



## Rosietaz (24 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			imagine being 25 and having horses like this to ride, hahahaha
		
Click to expand...

 Yep 🤣 here I am plodding around on a fat sassy Welsh


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

Rosietaz said:



			Yep 🤣 here I am plodding around on a fat sassy Welsh
		
Click to expand...

same!!  and mine is the best horse I've ever had, hahaha


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

Lovely test from lottie. Course I turned away for two seconds and missed the score lol


----------



## teapot (24 July 2021)

For anyone bemoaning the BBC - they're only allowed to show two sports at the same time. Part of the contract.


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

teapot said:



			For anyone bemoaning the BBC - they're only allowed to show two sports at the same time. Part of the contract.
		
Click to expand...

jeez. presumably that wasn't the case previously when they had zillions of red button options.


----------



## Parrotperson (24 July 2021)

missed who this next competitor is but the piaffe is....interesting.


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

Nice to see a horse longer in the neck after Everdale. Nowhere near the quality overall imho though


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

Parrotperson said:



			missed who this next competitor is but the piaffe is....interesting.
		
Click to expand...

start list is here: https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly...hQEIdYBG8Ng-u6B2wvEt1FdL37wfGH5n7MNYMe94eFT4A


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (24 July 2021)

Lovely test from Charlotte (that’s two fab dressage riders with the name Charlotte and then there’s me, dragging the name down). 

Really missing a bit of commentary.


----------



## Parrotperson (24 July 2021)

teapot said:



			For anyone bemoaning the BBC - they're only allowed to show two sports at the same time. Part of the contract.
		
Click to expand...

then I apologise. But that's a daft contract to sign really. they were certainly showing more sports at Rio so assume the Olympic broadcaster wanted loads of money and the Beeb couldn't justify it. 

No chance of seeing the x country then unless staying up into the middle of the night and watching on discovery plus. V sad


----------



## Parrotperson (24 July 2021)

j1ffy said:



			start list is here: https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly...hQEIdYBG8Ng-u6B2wvEt1FdL37wfGH5n7MNYMe94eFT4A

Click to expand...

ah! thanks!


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (24 July 2021)

teapot said:



			For anyone bemoaning the BBC - they're only allowed to show two sports at the same time. Part of the contract.
		
Click to expand...

That’s mad!


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

I'm def going to practice some zigzag this weekend, that centre line view is really brilliant to see it from and normally if you watch in person you don't get that view. i've read before that judges can't really tell when you start so the first 3 strides often turns into a 4 strides and that's what you can see from the camera angle, most seem to do 4,6,6,6,3


----------



## TheMule (24 July 2021)

j1ffy said:



			Nice to see a horse longer in the neck after Everdale. Nowhere near the quality overall imho though
		
Click to expand...

I agree- forward thinking hands, nose out and it was rewarded by the judges because whilst it lacked the 'wow' that comes from that tight tension it still got good scores


----------



## teapot (24 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			jeez. presumably that wasn't the case previously when they had zillions of red button options.
		
Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418843014924021766
Looking at replies, Discovery+ has the rights hence the live streams of every sport. BBC has then purchased access and that was the deal...



Parrotperson said:



			then I apologise. But that's a daft contract to sign really. they were certainly showing more sports at Rio so assume the Olympic broadcaster wanted loads of money and the Beeb couldn't justify it.

No chance of seeing the x country then unless staying up into the middle of the night and watching on discovery plus. V sad
		
Click to expand...

Not sure it was OBS, but more Discovery+. I believe the IOC sell the rights.


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

little gap then until Edward?


----------



## Parrotperson (24 July 2021)

because Discovery has all the money and the. BBC cant be seen to be wasting it by purchasing expensive olympic sport contracts. sad.


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

so sad for the Austrian rider, horse has a tooth abscess.


----------



## MuddyMonster (24 July 2021)

Parrotperson said:



			then I apologise. But that's a daft contract to sign really. they were certainly showing more sports at Rio so assume the Olympic broadcaster wanted loads of money and the Beeb couldn't justify it.

No chance of seeing the x country then unless staying up into the middle of the night and watching on discovery plus. V sad
		
Click to expand...

Are the BBC not showing the eventing XC then? 

Maybe I won't cancel my Discovery Plus membership tomorrow 😂


----------



## TheMule (24 July 2021)

MuddyMonster said:



			Are the BBC not showing the eventing XC then?

Maybe I won't cancel my Discovery Plus membership tomorrow 😂
		
Click to expand...

Yes, they are showing the xc


----------



## palo1 (24 July 2021)

Just signed in to the free discovery trial and hoping that watching (currently empty arena lol) will inspire and educate me slightly!! Feels incredibly decadent to be watching telly on a Saturday morning too. Silly old Beeb though...


----------



## teapot (24 July 2021)

MuddyMonster said:



			Are the BBC not showing the eventing XC then?

Maybe I won't cancel my Discovery Plus membership tomorrow 😂
		
Click to expand...




TheMule said:



			Yes, they are showing the xc
		
Click to expand...

Not sure anyone knows 100% what the BBC will show.


----------



## Wishfilly (24 July 2021)

Just joining!


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

this horse sure has the wow factor, say what you like!


----------



## teapot (24 July 2021)

How does today/tomorrow work - top two from each group qualify for Monday?

ETS: never mind, 'Progression : The top two athletes from each group, and the six athletes with the next best scores (including ties) will qualify to the individual final (Grand Prix Freestyle).'


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

it's really complicated teapot, explainer on eurodressage

https://www.eurodressage.com/2020/01/05/tokyo-2020-how-will-it-work-making-sense-out-new-format


----------



## palo1 (24 July 2021)

Was that a slightly fluffed canter transition from EG? Horse is definately extraordinary!


----------



## Wishfilly (24 July 2021)

Such an expressive horse and absolutely gorgeous to look at.


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

well i know it's HHO rules to be negative but I do think these sons of totilas are amazing horses and Gal doesn't really miss a beat.


----------



## teapot (24 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			it's really complicated teapot, explainer on eurodressage

https://www.eurodressage.com/2020/01/05/tokyo-2020-how-will-it-work-making-sense-out-new-format

Click to expand...

Okayyyyy


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

I missed the first half as had to drop OH off at cricket 😫. The canter work looked far better presented than in some of the clips I’ve seen of their earlier tests - Gal knows how to produce what the judges want on the big occasions.

The horse still looks quite weak to me and reminds me of German Shepherds…


----------



## Ossy2 (24 July 2021)

I think I prefer his sons more than I did him.  I don’t think Total gave EG an easy ride there though but EG managed to really navigate him round.


----------



## Wishfilly (24 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			well i know it's HHO rules to be negative but I do think these sons of totilas are amazing horses and Gal doesn't really miss a beat.
		
Click to expand...

He looks absolutely amazing, I think! 

In the slow mos you can see how much his fetlocks flex though, and I wonder how that will impact long term soundness?


----------



## shortstuff99 (24 July 2021)

Fenix De Tineo in this session is sired by the great Lusitano Rubi AR (London 2012) and will be an exciting one to watch.


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

Am I kissing something? The scores don’t seem to be showing.


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

strange seeing Edward in a crash hat, he held on to the topper for a long while.


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			Fenix De Tineo in this session is sired by the great Lusitano Rubi AR (London 2012) and will be an exciting one to watch.
		
Click to expand...

I loved Rubi!


----------



## scats (24 July 2021)

Does anyone know if you can record discovery plus (while it’s playing on your TV)?   I’m out in an hour but mum and dad will still be watching.  Would like to record to see Carl’s test.


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

Equi said:



			Am I kissing something? The scores don’t seem to be showing.
		
Click to expand...

78%.


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

Ossy2 said:



			I think I prefer his sons more than I did him.
		
Click to expand...

yes, definitely! you can see his influence but they are all improved


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

j1ffy said:



			78%.
		
Click to expand...

Are they showing on the screen and I’m literally missing them or are they being said? (I can’t hear the speaker)


----------



## palo1 (24 July 2021)

I love this horse - Elegance!! So strong, clear and powerful - appeals to me more than Total Us.


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

palo1 said:



			I love this horse - Elegance!! So strong, clear and powerful - appeals to me more than Total Us. 

Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing. Lots more relaxed looking too.

bar the rider yanking the mouth lol


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

i was just thinking the name was unfortunate after how fine the previous horse was


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

Equi said:



			Are they showing on the screen and I’m literally missing them or are they being said? (I can’t hear the speaker)
		
Click to expand...

It’s on the website but seemed to take longer to appear than the earlier tests. Maybe the website person took a longer break 😜


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

when people say WBs are x or WBs are y, i mean, these 2 are both clearly great sport horses but they are sooooooo different.


----------



## palo1 (24 July 2021)

Well yes! Total Us is definately more elegant...but from an uneducated pov I find the front on Elegance much cleaner and straighter - Totals front leg movements were not for me. But what do I know ? lol!!


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

72 for Beatriz


----------



## palo1 (24 July 2021)

I really know nothing - Gal's score way higher than Beatriz...hahahaha


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			when people say WBs are x or WBs are y, i mean, these 2 are both clearly great sport horses but they are sooooooo different.
		
Click to expand...

There’s been quite a variety of size, build and temperament already. Obviously all very talented to be at the level.

I’m looking forward to the Lusitano. Are there any dressage Lusos around these days that aren’t by Rubi?! He was an amazing horse to watch and it’s lovely to see so many of his progeny coming through.


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

palo1 said:



			I really know nothing - Gal's score way higher than Beatriz...hahahaha
		
Click to expand...

She did have a big mistake in the 2s. Generally all a little less expressive too


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

individual scores have gone down for me again but I'm going to say that's probably got a lot to do with the expression, lightness and ground cover of the glocks horse, Edward's rides always look like they are on the edge but that risk taking for *brilliance* pays off in the scores if they don't make a mistake.


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

like this horse looks 100% more rideable than Total US but it all seems a bit "safe" by comparison.  as an amateur I'd be deliriously happy for safe but to win medals there has to be a lot more these days.


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

Oh I’ve found the scores on screen again 😅


----------



## shortstuff99 (24 July 2021)

j1ffy said:



			There’s been quite a variety of size, build and temperament already. Obviously all very talented to be at the level.

I’m looking forward to the Lusitano. Are there any dressage Lusos around these days that aren’t by Rubi?! He was an amazing horse to watch and it’s lovely to see so many of his progeny coming through.
		
Click to expand...

Escorial is by Spartacus who is a very famous sire and I think Equador might be by Escorial?


----------



## DabDab (24 July 2021)

Yeah I really liked that one. How old is it? Looks like there is scope for development in it

ETA: I'm referring to the Estonian horse


----------



## Wishfilly (24 July 2021)

65%. I thought that was quite a sweet correct test, but obviously the big expression is needed for the top marks?


----------



## Wishfilly (24 July 2021)

Oh I really like this Italian horse, I think he might not be very correct in some ways but something about him just appeals!


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

DabDab said:



			Yeah I really liked that one. How old is it? Looks like there is scope for development in it

ETA: I'm referring to the Estonian horse
		
Click to expand...

2008


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

This Italian has very jaunty music! Have they all selected their own music for the GP or is there a live DJ? I know the GPS is now to music that the riders select.


----------



## DabDab (24 July 2021)

Ooo, ok last one is forgotten, this current horse is beautiful 

(I'm so fickle 😂)


----------



## Wishfilly (24 July 2021)

j1ffy said:



			This Italian has very jaunty music! Have they all selected their own music for the GP or is there a live DJ? I know the GPS is now to music that the riders select.
		
Click to expand...

I guess they must have chosen their own music as there is such a variety?


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

i'd guess so too


----------



## Wishfilly (24 July 2021)

66.9%. I guess there were mistakes I didn't spot because I was expecting that to get a bit higher?


----------



## scats (24 July 2021)

Yes, they selected their own music.


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

Did he just jump at his own fart 😂


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

I didn't see it all but there were some rhythm errors and the horse sort of stumbled in the HP zigzag i think.


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			66.9%. I guess there were mistakes I didn't spot because I was expecting that to get a bit higher?
		
Click to expand...

I wasn’t paying close attention but there was a fluff in the 2s.

Rubi son now!


----------



## Wishfilly (24 July 2021)

DabDab said:



			Ooo, ok last one is forgotten, this current horse is beautiful

(I'm so fickle 😂)
		
Click to expand...

Is that the Italian horse? I was a bit in love too!


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

I’m in love with this one! So light on his feet and just gorgeous to watch


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

so hard to not compare to Rubi at London which was joyous, perhaps it was the combo of horse and rider that brought the goosebumps.


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

Canter doesn’t look as good as the trot. The piaffe’s very base narrow. Maybe just needs a bit more experience to get the expression and ease?


----------



## DabDab (24 July 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			Is that the Italian horse? I was a bit in love too!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, incredibly it is 18yrs old. There were a couple of fluffs and it was flicky toed at the expense of some other aspects, but oh so pretty 😍


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

yeah the canter is a little economical isn't it. it looks neat and correct but you can just imagine what could be if say the changes were a bit bigger etc.


----------



## scats (24 July 2021)

Tempi’s a bit wibbly


----------



## palo1 (24 July 2021)

Amazing front end on this Portuguese horse! I clearly like the 'big strong ones'!!


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

70% so probably the last we’ll see of them at this champs. I do like him though!


----------



## DabDab (24 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			yeah the canter is a little economical isn't it. it looks neat and correct but you can just imagine what could be if say the changes were a bit bigger etc.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, like it wasn't quite holding the tension in the right place in some of the canter. Trot work was lovely though


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

these long shots of the faces are so annoying


----------



## palo1 (24 July 2021)

j1ffy said:



			70% so probably the last we’ll see of them at this champs. I do like him though!
		
Click to expand...

I love the rhythm and cadence but it was clear even to me that there were some 'mistakes' or weaknesses.  Gorgeous horse - amazing and I would die of happiness if I could ride even a little bit as well.  What a treat this is.


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

2s in perfect time to the rhythm of the music!


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

bit of accidental freestyle there  I liked that horse's trotwork better than the canter, the canter had quickness but just lacked a bit of lightness sometimes I thought?


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

ahhh it's Miss Illegal Curb up next


----------



## Wishfilly (24 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			bit of accidental freestyle there  I liked that horse's trotwork better than the canter, the canter had quickness but just lacked a bit of lightness sometimes I thought?
		
Click to expand...

I know nothing really, but the trot work especially seemed quite brave and expressive? Shame about the mistake at the end!


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			ahhh it's Miss Illegal Curb up next
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly! Shouldn’t be there…


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

I'm grateful for the coverage but the people putting it together need to be told the walk is important


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

Poor riders - it’s not a flattering camera shot.


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

no but like, palo was asking why beatriz didn't score so highly, she got some 5s in her walk so something must have gone wrong. maybe i looked away, but they haven't shown any of the flippign walks so perhaps not!


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

the horse is a genuine chap isn't he.


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

Are others finding that the scores are ahead of the livestream? Illegal curb’s score was up before she’d halted


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

yeah they have been throughout for me.


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

Very genuine.


----------



## Wishfilly (24 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			no but like, palo was asking why beatriz didn't score so highly, she got some 5s in her walk so something must have gone wrong. maybe i looked away, but they haven't shown any of the flippign walks so perhaps not!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry if you have posted a link already but where are you getting individual movement scores?


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

really was his piaffe and passage that kept that score up.


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

It shows how much harder it is to look totally regal when you have certain larger body parts. That’s my excuse and I’m sticking to it 😅


----------



## Wishfilly (24 July 2021)

I like the Swedish horse too, clearly I have a type!


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			Sorry if you have posted a link already but where are you getting individual movement scores?
		
Click to expand...

go here https://tokyo2020.live.fei.org/
and press the Live button top right.
then when a test is done you can click details.


----------



## shortstuff99 (24 July 2021)

Fenix was Maria's back up ride her main horse (Coroado) was lame. He is only young but will be super when has more experience.


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

It’s completely pointless showing halfpasses from the side


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

well she's still getting scored by several judges that don't have a head on view


----------



## Jeni the dragon (24 July 2021)

Loving this as I'm stuck at work so can't watch!


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (24 July 2021)

I’ve been having a bad case of pregnancy nesting so missed the last hour as a sudden urge to clean came over me. Have I missed Carl? Got a feeling his time is 12 something?


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

another big gun coming up then, Catherine Dufour...


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			I’ve been having a bad case of pregnancy nesting so missed the last hour as a sudden urge to clean came over me. Have I missed Carl? Got a feeling his time is 12 something?
		
Click to expand...

12.30 in the next group.


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			well she's still getting scored by several judges that don't have a head on view 

Click to expand...

Yeah but I can’t see them proper 😂


----------



## Wishfilly (24 July 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			I’ve been having a bad case of pregnancy nesting so missed the last hour as a sudden urge to clean came over me. Have I missed Carl? Got a feeling his time is 12 something?
		
Click to expand...

Carl is in the next group, so hasn't gone yet.


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

Equi said:



			Yeah but I can’t see them proper 😂
		
Click to expand...

for me, it's not a bad view if directly side on like the E/B judge will see, you can clearly see the changeover, and the frame etc, the positioning is obscured and obv the sideways-ness  but there's still a lot to score in that movement. amazing that it's a x2 movement and 6 of the 7 judges can't see it from the view that everyone prefers!


----------



## palo1 (24 July 2021)

Those last two horses were a bit 'generic' for me to concentrate on; I have no eye for this lol!


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

CD is taking her time to come out…


----------



## Wishfilly (24 July 2021)

j1ffy said:



			CD is taking her time to come out…
		
Click to expand...

Is it not a scheduled break?


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

no it's the gap for the austrian rider who WD earlier


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

Ah my mistake - I thought she’d been drawn first in the group


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

Dufour's time is not until 11.57


----------



## Kat (24 July 2021)

Thanks for all the commentary


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

the arena is very elegant isn't it with the green border.


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

Here she is! Beautiful horse.

The arena looks amazing, such a shame there are no spectators to enjoy it


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

This is very nice so far


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

yes this horse is a nice mix of light elegance without the madness of the real leg flingers


----------



## DabDab (24 July 2021)

Horse very sweaty as it started... 

It has a very lovely walk


----------



## DabDab (24 July 2021)

I want CD's legs.


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

So does everyone bring a backup horse?


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

that was one of the nicer ridden piri lines so far i thought


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

Equi said:



			So does everyone bring a backup horse?
		
Click to expand...

the teams can bring a travelling reserve.


----------



## DabDab (24 July 2021)

That was really good


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

ah she's happy. mega score, 81!  well deserved.


----------



## TheMule (24 July 2021)

That was beautifully ridden and deservedly into the lead


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

The best last centre line too - that piaffe was like a metronome. My favourite test so far and scored appropriately


----------



## palo1 (24 July 2021)

I love CD's horse and the test seemed very correct though the zig-zaggy thing over the centre line looked very loose and 'swingy' ; is that intentional?!


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

That was a great test. Well deserved score.


----------



## DabDab (24 July 2021)

Wow ee, 81%. Totally deserved


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

palo1 said:



			I love CD's horse and the test seemed very correct though the zig-zaggy thing over the centre line looked very loose and 'swingy' ; is that intentional?!
		
Click to expand...

it was one of her lower scored movements though i think it was all still correct (steps and changes) 
yes the changeovers were not as neat as some we have seen.


----------



## palo1 (24 July 2021)

Fab! It really was lovely  Glad I really liked it hahahahahaha!!


----------



## DabDab (24 July 2021)

😂 lol at everyone commenting the same thing simultaneously - room not particularly split on that one then.


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

just spotted on BD FB, that was Lottie Fry's personal best  score, what a time to pull it out of the bag.


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			just spotted on BD FB, that was Lottie Fry's personal best  score, what a time to pull it out of the bag.
		
Click to expand...

Deffo loads more to come from that combo.


----------



## DabDab (24 July 2021)

Oh wow, how exciting for her. I missed her test but will look forward to seeing her in the next


----------



## Wishfilly (24 July 2021)

And we're off again!


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

This is a nice horse. Does anyone know his breeding - is he one of those Spanish warmbloods?


----------



## DabDab (24 July 2021)

Great music for this horse's half pass 😁


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

this one is a naughty peeper!  what's that over there!


----------



## palo1 (24 July 2021)

Great music and what a lovely horse...interesting maneover with one hind leg there too!


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

palo1 said:



			Great music and what a lovely horse...interesting maneover with one hind leg there too!
		
Click to expand...

I wondered if he had a fly on his belly?!
Much better walk filming this time!


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

j1ffy said:



			This is a nice horse. Does anyone know his breeding - is he one of those Spanish warmbloods?
		
Click to expand...

dunno, came from Isabell Werth apparently
https://eurodressage.com/2020/03/09...ena-gets-sorento-olympic-option-isabell-werth


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

All WB 
https://www.fei.org/horse/103UX74/Sorento-15


----------



## palo1 (24 July 2021)

He has a fabulous trot.  The music helps that - I thought the music for the 1 tempis was a bit dire though.


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

I enjoyed that music


----------



## eggs (24 July 2021)

Carl on next


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

eep Carl up next


----------



## DabDab (24 July 2021)

Go Carl go!

That last one scored a little higher than I thought it would. Had a great extended trot though.


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			All WB
https://www.fei.org/horse/103UX74/Sorento-15

Click to expand...

Thank you! Your googling skills are superior 😉

Eek, nervous now!


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

that is when i need the music in the background  , he never rushes their extensions even when they are a little modest (barney?)  just lets it happen at the right time.


----------



## DabDab (24 July 2021)

Love watching Carl ride


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

poo into passage!  arghhhh edge of seat stuff


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

Whoopsy


----------



## TheMule (24 July 2021)

This horse does nothing for me and lots of mistakes


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

arghhhhh. this music has tom hunt written all over it doesn't it. he must have done it for them.


----------



## palo1 (24 July 2021)

I am not loving the music   It doesn't seem charismatic/atmospheric enough for either the occasion or the horse!


----------



## Wishfilly (24 July 2021)

75% for Carl.


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

ugh. 75. hopefully it will be enough. such a shame about that blip in the canterwork.


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

Hated the music! Lots of lovely moments but the piaffe’s not attractive and another to have a mistake in the 2s


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

Not his best test but it is what it is


----------



## palo1 (24 July 2021)

I hope that is enough. Looked a bit frustrating tbh.


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

very strong combinations from Netherlands and Germany in this group :/


----------



## dixie (24 July 2021)

We’ve moved up to silver in the team scores.


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

this is a very attractive horse. love a white socks and big blaze combo!


----------



## Wishfilly (24 July 2021)

Bit disappointing for Carl but hopefully enough to qualify. 

This is a pretty little horse!


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

In other news, I’m very pleased that I picked a projector instead of TV in my new extension earlier this year 😁


----------



## TheMule (24 July 2021)

The piaffe and transitions into passage were just not good enough and the rein back was really poor- I can forgive a mistake in the tempis


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

Fairly teeming it down!


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

That’s some rain!!


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

Equi said:



			Fairly teeming it down!
		
Click to expand...

grim, hot and wet


----------



## Wishfilly (24 July 2021)

I think the best 6 after the top two qualifiers from each group also go through? 

This poor rider has been unlucky with the weather!


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

very consistent 2s there but the balance looks a bit horizontal?

eta better viewing angle in the 1s where you can see the balance go downwards. I like this horse despite the mistakes.


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

This has been a strong one


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

Or not lol


----------



## Wishfilly (24 July 2021)

Given the sudden change in conditions I thought she did very well!


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

Greg ❤️ 
😂


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

Equi said:



			Or not lol
		
Click to expand...

just too many miscommunications I think. none of it was super quality but it was just the mistakes that really pulled it down.


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

I hate Coldplay!


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

j1ffy said:



			I hate Coldplay!
		
Click to expand...

same!  ewww


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

ooh not so nice to watch this one.


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

No and what on Earth is she doing with his poor mouth


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

This really is horrible to watch.


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

it's a shame as the contact issues have affected a fair few movements there. she's another fairly young rider at 24.
the horse looks very capable.


----------



## palo1 (24 July 2021)

Love the horse though he is a bit, honestly, porky!! Shame about the contact issues - he suddenly seemed to get particularly tense and btv. She must be delighted though to be there!!


----------



## Wishfilly (24 July 2021)

palo1 said:



			Love the horse though he is a bit, honestly, porky!! Shame about the contact issues - he suddenly seemed to get particularly tense and btv. She must be delighted though to be there!!
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking he looked a little bit overweight too.


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

Does anyone else think this music sounds a bit like fraggle rock?


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

Ooo this ones a bit stand outish


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

I’ve been looking forward to Torres! Beautiful horse


----------



## palo1 (24 July 2021)

Fabulous Fogoso!!


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

Equi said:



			Ooo this ones a bit stand outish
		
Click to expand...

a grey in a sea of brown horses 

it's a lovely horse.


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

Lovely piaffe (I think!)


----------



## Wishfilly (24 July 2021)

This one really does look special.


----------



## TheMule (24 July 2021)

This is more like it! Super Lusitano, proper piaffe!


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

I don’t think walks his favourite gait lol


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

yeah and the pi/pa transitions look really smooth.


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

this horse is 100% up for the job.


----------



## DabDab (24 July 2021)

This is a gorgeous test


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

What a beautiful animal. That was fun to watch


----------



## TheMule (24 July 2021)

If that doesn’t beat the tense warmbloods there’s something really wrong with dressage


----------



## Accidental Eventer (24 July 2021)

That was lovely to watch!


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

Did he forget to salute at the end?

loved watching that! Shame about the walk


----------



## palo1 (24 July 2021)

That was wonderful!! Really briliant stuff - fabulous strength, rhythm, expression and, well, for me, correctness!! Fabulous.


----------



## TheMule (24 July 2021)

Oh, there we go, crap scores, there’s something very wrong with dressage 🤬


----------



## Wishfilly (24 July 2021)

72%? 

I assume again there were mistakes I didn't spot because that honestly looked amazing!


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

TheMule said:



			If that doesn’t beat the tense warmbloods there’s something really wrong with dressage
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm… I thought it deserved a lot more.


----------



## palo1 (24 July 2021)

Yay!! Delighted that Carl has just beaten him but thrilled that lovely horse is in second place in this group.


----------



## TheMule (24 July 2021)

j1ffy said:



			Hmmm… I thought it deserved a lot more.
		
Click to expand...

How was Carl’s test littered with mistakes worth significantly more than that? It makes me really cross


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

The walk really didn’t give him many scores I would say and some other minor things I won’t have even noticed. But was still more of a joy to watch than others


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			72%?

I assume again there were mistakes I didn't spot because that honestly looked amazing!
		
Click to expand...

yeah the walk was very brittle and there was a fluffed change after the extended canter unfortunately. the walk is obv x2


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

This ones lofty


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

this horse is made of rubber!


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

palo1 said:



			Yay!! Delighted that Carl has just beaten him but thrilled that lovely horse is in second place in this group. 

Click to expand...

He won’t be for long with the NL and GER riders still to go.

I thought he deserved to beat Carl tbh. Couldn’t see the walk because of the ridiculous camera angle but I think there may have been a spook, which would have impacted scores but Carl also had major mistakes plus poor piaffe.


----------



## DabDab (24 July 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			72%?

I assume again there were mistakes I didn't spot because that honestly looked amazing!
		
Click to expand...

The walk marks hurt them - I assume not enough overtrack for it to meet the higher scoring criteria.


----------



## TheMule (24 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			yeah the walk was very brittle and there was a fluffed change after the extended canter unfortunately. the walk is obv x2
		
Click to expand...

But to me his piaffe/ passage were in a different league to Carl’s and the other mistakes were comparable between the 2 tests


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

one judge gave the walk a 4 so there must have been an error as well as the tightness


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

This is lovely - will be interesting to see how the US do as they’ve not been tested against the European riders for some time.


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

this US horse is extremely light on its feet


----------



## Ossy2 (24 July 2021)

I really like this Americans horse


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

78% - well deserved


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

Few poor transitions but a lovely horse to watch regardless


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

yeah really super test


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

Aw what a shame


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

oh!  no! come on pony!


----------



## Wishfilly (24 July 2021)

Oh no


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

oh very tense now


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

Gorgeous big horse though. It’s all about enjoying the experience eh? Lol


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

full of go this one.  fingers xd he's settling a bit


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

That’s a no lol


----------



## Ossy2 (24 July 2021)

There are glimpses of pure quality in this horse it’s just pooping itself at the occasion unfortunately


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

this is extremely quiet tactful riding I reckon, despite those blips he's really coaxed some very good stuff from this horse that looked ready to leg it!  i wonder if it has form for that or just got overwhelmed?


----------



## fetlock (24 July 2021)

Re the "Oh No's" - what happened?


----------



## Wishfilly (24 July 2021)

The rider looked so disappointed, but I think he did well to keep a lid on that for most of the test!


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

had a big old nap at F and then was on the verge of erupting throughout


----------



## Wishfilly (24 July 2021)

fetlock said:



			Re the "Oh No's" - what happened?
		
Click to expand...

Big spook at the start of the test, and then looked for a moment like the horse was not going to play at all. I thought the rider did very well!


----------



## Ossy2 (24 July 2021)

Is dream boy another totilis off spring?


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

it's a good job the dutch have black horses cos those orange jackets could really clash with a chestnut!


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

Ossy2 said:



			Is dream boy another totilis off spring?
		
Click to expand...

vivaldi


----------



## Wishfilly (24 July 2021)

Expecting this to get a big score?


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

use of the voice now and then!  heard someone else clicking in a piaffe a while back.


----------



## Wishfilly (24 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			it's a good job the dutch have black horses cos those orange jackets could really clash with a chestnut!  

Click to expand...

Grey would also be an option but I think they'd clash with a lighter bay too.


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			Expecting this to get a big score?
		
Click to expand...

i would think it's quite possible, HP is another big risk taker isn't he and it' another of those hugely scopey horses.


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

Yea I heard voices also. Not as much going for this one but I’m too focused on his flopping ears to watch the legs lol


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

I always prefer watching HPM to Gal. This is another nice test


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

j1ffy said:



			I always prefer watching HPM to Gal. This is another nice test
		
Click to expand...

really!  i prefer Gal in a test, i never see him move.


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			really!  i prefer Gal in a test, i never see him move.
		
Click to expand...

In terms of how the horses go, yes. They seem to work more over the back.


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

Why do they keep doing crotch shots in the slow mos


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

so who's going through HP or will Jessica do it....?


----------



## TheMule (24 July 2021)

Forward thinking hands, the horse is always pushing the nose to the vertical.
Super piaffe (for a warmblood)
Deserved a higher score for me


----------



## Wishfilly (24 July 2021)

76% so that pushes Carl out of automatically qualifying


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

TheMule said:



			Forward thinking hands, the horse is always pushing the nose to the vertical.
Super piaffe (for a warmblood)
Deserved a higher score for me
		
Click to expand...

I think we like the same things!


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			so who's going through HP or will Jessica do it....?
		
Click to expand...

Based on scores in earlier groups, I could see four people qualifying from this one!


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

j1ffy said:



			Based on scores in earlier groups, I could see four people qualifying from this one!
		
Click to expand...

yeah deffo


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

j1ffy said:



			Based on scores in earlier groups, I could see four people qualifying from this one!
		
Click to expand...

eurodressage were predicting 75% being the cut off to get through so that would be about right if so.


----------



## Wishfilly (24 July 2021)

Yes, same, although obviously depends on tomorrow too.

ETA: about scores


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

I’m gonna miss most of tomorrow’s


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

She makes this look easy.


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

I am enjoying this a lot. top harmony.


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

84% - amazing!


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

what a way to finish today!


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

Big scores


----------



## Wishfilly (24 July 2021)

84%!


----------



## j1ffy (24 July 2021)

Right, I’m off to ride. As much as Chilli would like to be doing GP we’ll be working on working with neck down, nose out and calm!


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

i haven't looked at every horse's scores but she got the first 10s i've seen.


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

And she even tried to have a smile most of the time lol


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

j1ffy said:



			Right, I’m off to ride. As much as Chilli would like to be doing GP we’ll be working on working with neck down, nose out and calm!
		
Click to expand...

well  that's where it all begins innit. We're on passage-ish and 1 tempis bootcamp but I've got zigzag feels today after all that so if I can get indoors to see the mirror thats what we will be doing  Fully inspired now


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

So a 1st and a 4th in the groups that’s ok


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

If I can walk in a straight line tomorrow I’ll be chuffed 😂 as will my (human) physio


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

it's all to play for!  It's great to see all these teams with real strength and depth.


----------



## Wishfilly (24 July 2021)

Ok, so at the moment automatic qualifiers are:

Charlotte Fry, Therese Nilshagen, Cathrine Dufour, Edward Gal, Jessica von Bredow-Werndel, Sabine Schut-Kery

Six best of the rest also go through, at the moment (in order) that is:

Hans Peter Minderhoud, Carl Hester, Nanna Skodborg Merrald, Rodrigo Torres, Beatriz Ferrer-Salat, Yvonne Losos de Muniz


----------



## Wishfilly (24 July 2021)

Current team standings (teams who've had 2 riders go):

Netherlands, Denmark, Great Britain, Sweden, Portugal, Spain, Russia.

(top 8 teams qualify for the GP special).


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

eeek i'm so excited for tomorrow!  we've got to go to a crappy party tonight, i hope it's peeing down because it's in a marquee and I want to get home early to make sure I'm done with morning stables in time to watch!  Caroline Chew who is third to go lives opposite my stables


----------



## Wishfilly (24 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			eeek i'm so excited for tomorrow!  we've got to go to a crappy party tonight, i hope it's peeing down because it's in a marquee and I want to get home early to make sure I'm done with morning stables in time to watch!  Caroline Chew who is third to go lives opposite my stables 

Click to expand...

How exciting!


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			How exciting!
		
Click to expand...

i'm so so chuffed for the whole team that it all came together to get her there, it's brilliant, she's not a pro rider, she works as a lawyer so it's fabulous.


----------



## Wishfilly (24 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			i'm so so chuffed for the whole team that it all came together to get her there, it's brilliant, she's not a pro rider, she works as a lawyer so it's fabulous.
		
Click to expand...

That's awesome- it's great when people who aren't proper pros can get to compete at the top of the sport!


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

yeah, remember Hinrich Romeike, the dentist who was on the german eventing team?


----------



## Kat (24 July 2021)

Carl is well placed then providing tomorrow doesn't have really stonking high scores then


----------



## Wishfilly (24 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			yeah, remember Hinrich Romeike, the dentist who was on the german eventing team?
		
Click to expand...

Now you say that, I definitely do!

I'm sure there was a vet on one of the teams one year too, but I can't think which country, or who!


----------



## Wishfilly (24 July 2021)

Kat said:



			Carl is well placed then providing tomorrow doesn't have really stonking high scores then
		
Click to expand...

I think so- the groups are supposed to be relatively even, although the first one seems to have been a little bit softer than the others. But I am assuming they are expecting a roughly even number of qualifiers from each day, so he should hopefully be ok!


----------



## shortstuff99 (24 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			yeah, remember Hinrich Romeike, the dentist who was on the german eventing team?
		
Click to expand...

He won Olympic Individual Gold if I remember correctly! Had a fabulous horse.


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			one judge gave the walk a 4 so there must have been an error as well as the tightness
		
Click to expand...

where can i find the individual marks please. i assume you must have a link


----------



## Parrotperson (24 July 2021)

So. My nephew who lives in London was on his way too Edinburgh and popped in to say hello. JUST BEFORE CARL'S TEST!!

Hanging offence right? 😂

Anyway anyone point me to a video of it?


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

I went back and re-watched En Vogue and Fogoso for my own understanding. Not looking to start a scrap  but this is what I took from it.

I think it's easy to remember the mistakes and Carl's mistakes to my eye were in the 2s and the extended canter following. he was given a muddle of scoring for the change after that, i think it was correct as he was on the right lead before the left change, and the change was correct, the judges were split. it was very dependent on where they were sitting whether they could see that.

I think it boils down to (for me) where the big scores fall so I looked at the coefficient marks. Carl's trot half passes were in better balance for me, Rodrigo's horse is very talented sideways but just appeared to lose balance a touch particularly on the changeover. that's the first x2 score - one for each HP
next big difference was in the walk, En Vogue averaged about 6.5 for the extended and more like 7.5 for the collected, and Fogoso 5 or 5.5 for extended (can't see it all on vid, appears to shy at the end) and 6 for collected. each x2
Fogoso made a mistake in the change after the extended so got the same 4s that Carl did there

zigzag, no errors for either, i would argue the overall quality of balance and ease is better from En Vogue, who averaged about an 8.5 to Fogoso's 7
and again in the 1s, it's hard with that big crest when the camera shows it head on but it appears that he just gets a touch down in front by comparison - En Vogue averaged about an 8, to Fogoso's 7

piris evenly matched

Fogoso undoubtedly had better piaffe scores but it wasn't quite enough to pull back all the other things, particularly when there are little half mark differences here and there on the normal scoring movements, such as the extensions.  just my 2p.


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			where can i find the individual marks please. i assume you must have a link
		
Click to expand...

https://tokyo2020.live.fei.org/
click into each group, and then the details button by each rider's score brings up the individual marks from each judge.


----------



## Parrotperson (24 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			I went back and re-watched En Vogue and Fogoso for my own understanding. Not looking to start a scrap  but this is what I took from it.

I think it's easy to remember the mistakes and Carl's mistakes to my eye were in the 2s and the extended canter following. he was given a muddle of scoring for the change after that, i think it was correct as he was on the right lead before the left change, and the change was correct, the judges were split. it was very dependent on where they were sitting whether they could see that.

I think it boils down to (for me) where the big scores fall so I looked at the coefficient marks. Carl's trot half passes were in better balance for me, Rodrigo's horse is very talented sideways but just appeared to lose balance a touch particularly on the changeover. that's the first x2 score - one for each HP
next big difference was in the walk, En Vogue averaged about 6.5 for the extended and more like 7.5 for the collected, and Fogoso 5 or 5.5 for extended (can't see it all on vid, appears to shy at the end) and 6 for collected. each x2
Fogoso made a mistake in the change after the extended so got the same 4s that Carl did there

zigzag, no errors for either, i would argue the overall quality of balance and ease is better from En Vogue, who averaged about an 8.5 to Fogoso's 7
and again in the 1s, it's hard with that big crest when the camera shows it head on but it appears that he just gets a touch down in front by comparison - En Vogue averaged about an 8, to Fogoso's 7

piris evenly matched

Fogoso undoubtedly had better piaffe scores but it wasn't quite enough to pull back all the other things, particularly when there are little half mark differences here and there on the normal scoring movements, such as the extensions.  just my 2p.
		
Click to expand...

how did you back to watch? I missed it - a relative arrived just at the wrong time danm it!  

I was watching od discovery plus but couldn't figure out if I could go back and watch. I'm not v good technically with things like this!


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

watched it on laptop, this page https://www.discoveryplus.co.uk/olympics/sport/equestrian
scroll down to latest, just hit play. the sound seems to have gone wonky so i just muted it.


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 July 2021)

thanks milliepops,  am interested to see the marking for sanceo,the american....i loved the test, such a shame about the pirouette


----------



## teapot (24 July 2021)

I had to leave for my second jab as Carl came down the centre line.

Grateful for the £7 spent on Discovery+ - bargain really!


----------



## Parrotperson (24 July 2021)

I just managed to figure out how to replay and watched Carl's test. 

Was that a fly that En Vogue reacted to in the two times?

Something happened......


----------



## palo1 (24 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			I went back and re-watched En Vogue and Fogoso for my own understanding. Not looking to start a scrap  but this is what I took from it.

I think it's easy to remember the mistakes and Carl's mistakes to my eye were in the 2s and the extended canter following. he was given a muddle of scoring for the change after that, i think it was correct as he was on the right lead before the left change, and the change was correct, the judges were split. it was very dependent on where they were sitting whether they could see that.

I think it boils down to (for me) where the big scores fall so I looked at the coefficient marks. Carl's trot half passes were in better balance for me, Rodrigo's horse is very talented sideways but just appeared to lose balance a touch particularly on the changeover. that's the first x2 score - one for each HP
next big difference was in the walk, En Vogue averaged about 6.5 for the extended and more like 7.5 for the collected, and Fogoso 5 or 5.5 for extended (can't see it all on vid, appears to shy at the end) and 6 for collected. each x2
Fogoso made a mistake in the change after the extended so got the same 4s that Carl did there

zigzag, no errors for either, i would argue the overall quality of balance and ease is better from En Vogue, who averaged about an 8.5 to Fogoso's 7
and again in the 1s, it's hard with that big crest when the camera shows it head on but it appears that he just gets a touch down in front by comparison - En Vogue averaged about an 8, to Fogoso's 7

piris evenly matched

Fogoso undoubtedly had better piaffe scores but it wasn't quite enough to pull back all the other things, particularly when there are little half mark differences here and there on the normal scoring movements, such as the extensions.  just my 2p.
		
Click to expand...

That is really helpful and easy to understand thank you!  I did think that apart from anything else Fogoso's crest gives him a very slight visual advantage as he instantly looks slightly/a lot more 'uphill' than En Vogue who is physically more 'even' to look at.  I am sure the judges are not affected by that but the crest might be a slight distraction in some situations I reckon.  I think too, we are so used to seeing Carl almost always 'perfect' and in this case he and En Vogue looked slightly less something - not sure what really...Carl also has a horse that really can do all of the moves where Fogoso's natural strengths are slightly less even I think; he is just amazing in piaffe and passage which probably appeal more to an audience than boring old, very important walk lol!!  It helps to explain why, for people training, the basics are just so incredibly important.  I still prefer Fogoso: he has so much presence where I am not so sure that En Vogue does really...personal, uneducated opinion obviously!!


----------



## littleshetland (24 July 2021)

Am I the only one thinking all the riders looked incredibly hot and sweaty? Carl in particular looked like a beetroot and very unhappy....poor lad. BTW, horse of the day for me was the grey Luso, but I am a bit biased towards Iberians at the moment...


----------



## Parrotperson (24 July 2021)

palo1 said:



			That is really helpful and easy to understand thank you!  I did think that apart from anything else Fogoso's crest gives him a very slight visual advantage as he instantly looks slightly/a lot more 'uphill' than En Vogue who is physically more 'even' to look at.  I am sure the judges are not affected by that but the crest might be a slight distraction in some situations I reckon.  I think too, we are so used to seeing Carl almost always 'perfect' and in this case he and En Vogue looked slightly less something - not sure what really...Carl also has a horse that really can do all of the moves where Fogoso's natural strengths are slightly less even I think; he is just amazing in piaffe and passage which probably appeal more to an audience than boring old, very important walk lol!!  It helps to explain why, for people training, the basics are just so incredibly important.  I still prefer Fogoso: he has so much presence where I am not so sure that En Vogue does really...personal, uneducated opinion obviously!!
		
Click to expand...

interestly I saw Charlotte riding en vogue as a five year old in a demonstration. I said to my friend ‘that’ll make the Olympics’ cos he had presence. Tons and tons of it.
But that wasn’t the horse I saw today.

whether Carl couldn’t quite ride him forward enough or whether the horse had an off day I don’t know. Maybe it was the heat?


----------



## teapot (24 July 2021)

littleshetland said:



			Am I the only one thinking all the riders looked incredibly hot and sweaty? Carl in particular looked like a beetroot and very unhappy....poor lad. BTW, horse of the day for me was the grey Luso, but I am a bit biased towards Iberians at the moment...
		
Click to expand...

Tokyo forecast... https://www.timeanddate.com/weather/japan/tokyo/ext


----------



## Equi (24 July 2021)

Their “cool” time is higher than the average temps we are having now and I can barely breathe let alone perform a GP test so yeah, I’d be a beetroot coloured sack of potatoes lol


----------



## Supertrooper (24 July 2021)

If Carl Hester doesn’t get a slot for the GPS does that mean the team are out of competition?


----------



## palo1 (24 July 2021)

Parrotperson said:



			interestly I saw Charlotte riding en vogue as a five year old in a demonstration. I said to my friend ‘that’ll make the Olympics’ cos he had presence. Tons and tons of it.
But that wasn’t the horse I saw today.

whether Carl couldn’t quite ride him forward enough or whether the horse had an off day I don’t know. Maybe it was the heat?
		
Click to expand...

When I have seen en Vogue previously I thought he was lovely but today possibly wasn't his best for whatever reason.  Fogoso is very distinctive too. I prefer that stockier, more cobby type too even though I can see that the modern dressage warmbloods have more facility, physiologically to be better across every element.  So fascinating to watch all these really brilliant horses and riders.


----------



## shortstuff99 (24 July 2021)

Supertrooper said:



			If Carl Hester doesn’t get a slot for the GPS does that mean the team are out of competition?
		
Click to expand...

No, the individuals qualify for the freestyle and the combined score of all the competitors decides the top 8 teams. Only the teams ride the special.


----------



## teapot (24 July 2021)

I think there may well be a comms option on Discovery+, just found some buttons!


----------



## oldie48 (24 July 2021)

MP, If I pay up for Eurosport now, will I be able to watch todays' tests do you think? Also would really love to watch Charlotte and Caroline tomorrow so might do it anyway!


----------



## teapot (24 July 2021)

oldie48 said:



			MP, If I pay up for Eurosport now, will I be able to watch todays' tests do you think? Also would really love to watch Charlotte and Caroline tomorrow so might do it anyway!
		
Click to expand...

Yes there's a playback option


----------



## milliepops (24 July 2021)

oldie48 said:



			MP, If I pay up for Eurosport now, will I be able to watch todays' tests do you think? Also would really love to watch Charlotte and Caroline tomorrow so might do it anyway!
		
Click to expand...

Probably,  I could see other historical stuff when I signed up 🙂


----------



## Wishfilly (24 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			I went back and re-watched En Vogue and Fogoso for my own understanding. Not looking to start a scrap  but this is what I took from it.

I think it's easy to remember the mistakes and Carl's mistakes to my eye were in the 2s and the extended canter following. he was given a muddle of scoring for the change after that, i think it was correct as he was on the right lead before the left change, and the change was correct, the judges were split. it was very dependent on where they were sitting whether they could see that.

I think it boils down to (for me) where the big scores fall so I looked at the coefficient marks. Carl's trot half passes were in better balance for me, Rodrigo's horse is very talented sideways but just appeared to lose balance a touch particularly on the changeover. that's the first x2 score - one for each HP
next big difference was in the walk, En Vogue averaged about 6.5 for the extended and more like 7.5 for the collected, and Fogoso 5 or 5.5 for extended (can't see it all on vid, appears to shy at the end) and 6 for collected. each x2
Fogoso made a mistake in the change after the extended so got the same 4s that Carl did there

zigzag, no errors for either, i would argue the overall quality of balance and ease is better from En Vogue, who averaged about an 8.5 to Fogoso's 7
and again in the 1s, it's hard with that big crest when the camera shows it head on but it appears that he just gets a touch down in front by comparison - En Vogue averaged about an 8, to Fogoso's 7

piris evenly matched

Fogoso undoubtedly had better piaffe scores but it wasn't quite enough to pull back all the other things, particularly when there are little half mark differences here and there on the normal scoring movements, such as the extensions.  just my 2p.
		
Click to expand...

Really appreciate this analysis, thank you! At the time, I didn't see the walk mistake, which obviously causes a big drop of marks. And definitely what Carl and En Vogue did well, they did very well! 

I think perhaps as a casual viewer, it is easy to focus on one thing e.g. the piaffe, and forget that all the other movements have an equal input into the scores (and that one mistake only impacts that movement, even if it sticks in one's mind!)



Supertrooper said:



			If Carl Hester doesn’t get a slot for the GPS does that mean the team are out of competition?
		
Click to expand...

I thinkkkk the team quals and the individual quals are seperate. So the top 8 teams qualify for the GPS based on accumulated scores and the riders qualify for the Kur separately. 

The team are in 3rd atm (bearing in mind some teams have only had one rider go) so I think bar some kind of disaster, they will be in the GPS. As a casual follower, I think, for example, we have our best rider to go, whereas Denmark (in second) have perhaps had their best rider go already? Obviously Germany, and I would imagine the US (and possibly other countries too) will push some of the qualified teams out when all countries have had 3 riders go, but I think we are pretty safe?


----------



## Wishfilly (24 July 2021)

WRT En Vogue, was it the rider after him when the heavens absolutely opened? I think some horses can be sensitive to a change in air pressure and that may have led to some tension? 

Just pure speculation, obviously!


----------



## Mule (24 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			really!  i prefer Gal in a test, i never see him move.
		
Click to expand...

His seat really stands out.


----------



## Supertrooper (24 July 2021)

I remember seeing Vogue at Your Horse Live when he’d hardly been out anywhere as he was so so sensitive and hot. Charlotte said how incredibly tricky he’d been to break 

So amazing he’s now at the Olympics. He’s a beautiful horse and couldn’t have a better rider holding his hand


----------



## littleshetland (24 July 2021)

Equi said:



			Their “cool” time is higher than the average temps we are having now and I can barely breathe let alone perform a GP test so yeah, I’d be a beetroot coloured sack of potatoes lol
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it's absolutely stifling over there, but as well as looking like a beetroot and feeling like he's about to boil over, no doubt, he just didn't look happy.


----------



## scats (24 July 2021)

Is there anywhere I can watch Carl’s test? I had to go out and missed it.


----------



## NinjaPony (24 July 2021)

Finally managed to watch it! Just my brief thoughts from the some of the major combos.
Lottie Fry: super talented horse, a bit short and tense in the neck but hugely expressive and very well ridden from her!
Edward Gal: horse is stunning, amazing extensions, still a little tension but as ever Edward rides so quietly and seems to manage to keep a lid on all that power.
Catherine Dufour: really really impressed, lovely relaxed test and a fabulous rhythmic passage/piaffe
Carl Hester: a shame about the mistakes, felt he didn’t have an easy time out there. I think he’s a super horse with more to show. Hope he can unwind a bit if he gets through tomorrow (fingers crossed)
Sabine: wow, really really impressed. Stunning elegant horse, harmonious and relaxed. She deserved that big score!
Hans Peter: didn’t wow me as much as Edward’s, seemed a little fussy in the contact? Lovely fluid paces though and a massive extended canter.

The standard is very high so far, I’m impressed.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (24 July 2021)

littleshetland said:



			Yes, it's absolutely stifling over there, but as well as looking like a beetroot and feeling like he's about to boil over, no doubt, he just didn't look happy.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. After a flicker of a smile, I couldn't quite work out what his expression was. Disappointment, upset, frustration? He certainly wasn't happy and looked like he wished he'd stayed at home. Certainly not the positive, upbeat Carl we're used to seeing, that's for sure. Perhaps a mixture of being boiled alive, jetlag, feeling his age, frustration at making mistakes....... who knows. I've just re-watched some videos of En Vogue 3 years ago ridden by Charlotte. He looks like a different horse. Anyway..... onwards. Cannot wait to watch the peerless Charlotte tomorrow on the pocket rocket!


----------



## Parrotperson (24 July 2021)

teapot said:



			Yes there's a playback option 

Click to expand...

I've got some Eurosport channel son my Sky but not one was showing the dressage today. 😳💁🏻. Not sure why.


----------



## Mule (25 July 2021)

Wasn't able to watch the dressage on Saturday. What tests should I catch up with?


----------



## Supertrooper (25 July 2021)

What time does Charlotte ride today uk time?


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

1.06 today 🙂


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

Ready for day 2? 😁


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

I’m ready! Til 12:30 anyway lol then I drive to yard and have an alarm set on my phone for Charlotte


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

littleshetland said:



			Yes, it's absolutely stifling over there, but as well as looking like a beetroot and feeling like he's about to boil over, no doubt, he just didn't look happy.
		
Click to expand...

No he didn’t really. He normally would post on fb after something but hasn’t posted yet so I assume he’s a bit peeved.


----------



## Sandstone1 (25 July 2021)

Dressage not started on discovery yet?


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Nope


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 July 2021)

anyone got the dressage, it said it had already started but it says it will start in a minute and it hasnt


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

https://tele-sport.ru/olympic/tokyo...6oKCa4kynUtrFR9zo4QirNJdO1nVQsEhrC8qItXZNhKw4

you can watch here!


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

It’s not being aired yet but there are riders doing it 😡 come on discovery!!


----------



## Sandstone1 (25 July 2021)

Not going to be happy if discovery not working after subscribing to it just for this!


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

milliepops said:



https://tele-sport.ru/olympic/tokyo...6oKCa4kynUtrFR9zo4QirNJdO1nVQsEhrC8qItXZNhKw4

you can watch here!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. Got it now 😁


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Oops what did she do - blood check!


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 July 2021)

anyone know why its not started,  i am not happy with discovery    i thought i saw a help button yesterday but cant find it now, perhaps they dont know its not airing for us.  thanks mp but i want to watch it on my tv as its all set up for discovery,  not happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Aw she looks devestated


----------



## Sandstone1 (25 July 2021)

Still not on discovery


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

ohhhhhhhhhh so gutted for her


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

The link provided works well. It’s annoying it’s not on discovery but may as well watch while it’s available online before they catch on 😂


----------



## scats (25 July 2021)

What’s happened?


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

This one could be fun, spooking already lol


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

scats said:



			What’s happened?
		
Click to expand...

Rider eliminated after a blood check


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (25 July 2021)

Discovery not playing it.

Thanks for the link Milliepops.

Can someone explain why the Russian's are still allowed to compete when they have been banned. Do they get medals if they win?


----------



## ew0855 (25 July 2021)

Eurosport finallly working
And appears to have English Commentry


----------



## DabDab (25 July 2021)

Has come onto discovery now. And there is commentary!


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (25 July 2021)

It's Lucinda doing the commentary on Discovery


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

I don’t have commentary?


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

bit of a random choice for GP dressage!


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

Irish individual Heike Holstein  up next


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

I have commentary  aww I so don’t want to go to yard now. Stupid horses. Why do they need stuff lol


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

I think I liked it quiet, now I can’t focus on the horses 😂😂😂


----------



## DabDab (25 July 2021)

Oh my days, this horse 😍


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

Equi said:



			I think I liked it quiet, now I can’t focus on the horses 😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

yeah i was just thinking that.

this horse has really interesting passage, she lifts her leg up further before putting it down


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Piaffe not great


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Wonky signal!!!


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

arghghhh eurosport need to get themselves together!!


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

who's the chap in the commentary?


----------



## scats (25 July 2021)

That squeaky signal problem is going through me!


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (25 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			who's the chap in the commentary?
		
Click to expand...

He does a lot of the eventing commentarys across the world but i can't remember his name


----------



## DabDab (25 July 2021)

Shame about the extended canter and the piaffe, but I really really like that horse


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

myheartinahoofbeat said:



			He does a lot of the eventing commentarys across the world but i can't remember his name
		
Click to expand...

finding his comments a bit more useful than Lucinda's


----------



## palo1 (25 July 2021)

Only just tuned in; what are the highlights so far ? Watching the lovely Belgian horse now...


----------



## scats (25 July 2021)

myheartinahoofbeat said:



			He does a lot of the eventing commentarys across the world but i can't remember his name
		
Click to expand...

I want to say John someone?


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Seems a bit tense in his back


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

This horse is the same age as mine. So by that logic mine should be doing all this also 😛


----------



## DabDab (25 July 2021)

DabDab said:



			Shame about the extended canter and the piaffe, but I really really like that horse
		
Click to expand...

Looks like there was an issue in the zig zag too, but the coverage was jumping around and screeching at that point so who knows!


----------



## palo1 (25 July 2021)

Equi said:



			This horse is the same age as mine. So by that logic mine should be doing all this also 😛[/QUOTE

Noooooo!!  Just stop it...

Click to expand...


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

let's take the target rider age as someone more like Carl's age rather than Lottie Fry though shall we?!


----------



## DabDab (25 July 2021)

Oh that's a shame, but at least the horse is keen I suppose


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

that was a smart zigzag i thought.


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Quite a few mistakes in this one lacking some oomph


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

yeah we get so used to seeing the likes of Charlotte who has horses that don't appear to have particularly noticeable weak spots, so it's nice to see slightly less stellar combinations like this horse, who has a real talent for passage but some of the other stuff is less strong.


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Ooh this is a pretty boy. I like them a little chunkier


----------



## scats (25 July 2021)

Oh I like this!


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

this horse is pretty stunning


----------



## scats (25 July 2021)

My dad has really perked up watching this one


----------



## DabDab (25 July 2021)

He is a very good commentator. It's not Ian Stark is it?


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Aww shame for the mistake hope it won’t cost her too much


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Ahhh 😬


----------



## palo1 (25 July 2021)

I love this horse - shame about the mistakes but he is just super.


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

Just checking in, joining the thread after this morning's hack! Nice to have commentators today!


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

this horse has some of the iberian feel about his power, but he's by desperados


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Overall a decent test think he got a little flustered


----------



## palo1 (25 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			this horse has some of the iberian feel about his power, but he's by desperados
		
Click to expand...

Yes, he is stunning and so expressive.  Such a shame about the odd mistakes but lovely to watch.


----------



## Walrus (25 July 2021)

Lovely horse...such a shame about the mistakes...he is a powerhouse!


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

I don’t much like these peaked hats


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

Not to be partisan but the scores so far look good for Carl to qualify.


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

Equi said:



			I don’t much like these peaked hats
		
Click to expand...

i was just thinking i thought they were elegant


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Wonder if they’ve been reading this thread, less close up shots in walk lol


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

Enjoying this Danish combination!


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			i was just thinking i thought they were elegant 

Click to expand...

They remind me of polo hats 😂


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

This is going well so far


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

It’s John!!! Lol


----------



## palo1 (25 July 2021)

Daft observation but I think the helmets would be so much nicer if they weren't so shiny!! Very elegant shape, nice and close to the head but I hate the reflective quality.


----------



## Northern (25 July 2021)

The commentator is John Kyle 😉 I’m enjoying his information!


----------



## DabDab (25 July 2021)

Ah the commentator is called John...
I'm terrible with names so that's not triggering any likely surnames for me

ETA: cross posted - thanks Northern!


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

that was very pleasing to watch


----------



## palo1 (25 July 2021)

Fabulous test - what a lovely mare.


----------



## scats (25 July 2021)

Really liked that mare.  Beautiful test.


----------



## NinjaPony (25 July 2021)

Just joined, lovely test from a beautiful mare. Danish team are looking really strong. Nice to have some commentary back too!


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

76%, so Denmark could have all 3 riders in the Kur, possibly.


----------



## j1ffy (25 July 2021)

Joined in time to see the lovely Aussie horse! Loved the danish combo.

I like how Lucinda comments on outline and relaxation but not sure she’s the best choice for more technical dressage stuff…


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

There is very flicky flickiness in the toes on this one lol


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

that's the best halt so far i reckon!


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Beautiful passage tho


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

this is a really smart horse


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (25 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			i was just thinking i thought they were elegant 

Click to expand...

Same! I want one. Any idea what brand they are?


----------



## DabDab (25 July 2021)

Equi said:



			There is very flicky flickiness in the toes on this one lol
		
Click to expand...

Yes and so so rhythmic in the passage. Doesn't have the flowing quality of the last horse though


----------



## j1ffy (25 July 2021)

The passage has more of a piaffe outline - it’s impressive that the horse can move forward at the same time!


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			Same! I want one. Any idea what brand they are?
		
Click to expand...

lol one of the ones that costs more than a horse!


----------



## scats (25 July 2021)

Love this passage and piaffe on this horse.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (25 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			lol one of the ones that costs more than a horse!
		
Click to expand...

I had a suspicion it would be. And I would fall off whilst mounting at a stand still and land on my head if I did get one.


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

I don't love the front angle on the extended canter.


----------



## scats (25 July 2021)

Feel his canter work isn’t as strong.


----------



## palo1 (25 July 2021)

This one looks a bit 'sticky'...


----------



## NinjaPony (25 July 2021)

Sticking my neck out a bit, I do think dressage is moving in the right direction in terms of relaxation and outline. Amongst the top competitors I think the tight tense overbent necks are not nearly as common (I don’t mean a few steps here and there I mean a whole test) which is nice to see.
This US horse has an amazing passage!


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Canter work let them down but still a nice horse


----------



## scats (25 July 2021)

That last centre line was lovely.


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

NinjaPony said:



			Sticking my neck out a bit, I do think dressage is moving in the right direction in terms of relaxation and outline. Amongst the top competitors I think the tight tense overbent necks are not nearly as common (I don’t mean a few steps here and there I mean a whole test) which is nice to see.
This US horse has an amazing passage!
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree. the era of pushing and pulling is over.


----------



## palo1 (25 July 2021)

I am finding the close shots of hooves and shoeing also really interesting!


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

phew! comfort break and time to make the cup of tea that I boiled the kettle for an hour and a half ago!


----------



## palo1 (25 July 2021)

The American team are soooo smartly dressed  Good on them! Can I just ask if anyone knows what the screaming in the background is during these breaks; is it some esoteric form of entertainment that we can't see?? I wondered yesterday and it is back today!!


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

How longs the break have I time for breakfast lol


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

Sounds like that was a disappointing score for the American pair, I know yesterday we were all perhaps a bit critical of Carl Hester and en Vogue but it seems like some top combinations are struggling a bit for various reasons.


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

Equi said:



			How longs the break have I time for breakfast lol
		
Click to expand...

next horse 10.45


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (25 July 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			Sounds like that was a disappointing score for the American pair, I know yesterday we were all perhaps a bit critical of Carl Hester and en Vogue but it seems like some top combinations are struggling a bit for various reasons.
		
Click to expand...

The heat can’t be helping! My phone says it feels like 37 degrees right now over there!


----------



## palterwell (25 July 2021)

I’ve just signed up for Eurosport but I can’t find any dressage 😱 I’m on Amazon Prime. Have I done something wrong ?


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			The heat can’t be helping! My phone says it feels like 37 degrees right now over there!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah a lot of the horses were very sweaty yesterday. It will be tough for the eventers!


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

And we’re back 😁


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

You can instantly recognise a tote babe lol


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

Another Totilas baby


----------



## NinjaPony (25 July 2021)

Totilas has really stamped his progeny hasn’t he.


----------



## dixie (25 July 2021)

Can anyone tell me when Charlotte is in please


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

i know she's horsey royalty but sometimes Lucinda's comments are just a bit irritating!


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

dixie said:



			Can anyone tell me when Charlotte is in please
		
Click to expand...

1.06


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

dixie said:



			Can anyone tell me when Charlotte is in please
		
Click to expand...

13:06


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

dixie said:



			Can anyone tell me when Charlotte is in please
		
Click to expand...

She is towards the end of the next group at 1.06 UK time


----------



## Kat (25 July 2021)

j1ffy said:



			Joined in time to see the lovely Aussie horse! Loved the danish combo.

I like how Lucinda comments on outline and relaxation but not sure she’s the best choice for more technical dressage stuff…
		
Click to expand...

It is Lucinda Green and John Kyle for all English language coverage of equestrian events apparently.


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			i know she's horsey royalty but sometimes Lucinda's comments are just a bit irritating!
		
Click to expand...

I suspect it’ll be better through the xc. I won’t be watching that live tho lol


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

Kat said:



			It is Lucinda Green and John Kyle for all English language coverage of equestrian events apparently.
		
Click to expand...

righto. hopefully she won't bang on about how extraordinary it is to train 1 tempis over the music in the freestyle!


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

Kat said:



			It is Lucinda Green and John Kyle for all English language coverage of equestrian events apparently.
		
Click to expand...

Will the BBC not have their own commentators when it is on BBC?


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			righto. hopefully she won't bang on about how extraordinary it is to train 1 tempis over the music in the freestyle!
		
Click to expand...

If you are watching on Eurosport there is an option to have ambient noise only


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Not quite as much presence as his brother but still a good test


----------



## dixie (25 July 2021)

It’s much better with commentators than without tho.


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			If you are watching on Eurosport there is an option to have ambient noise only
		
Click to expand...

does that work via discovery do you know?  i will investigate. I mean, she's right, training 15 1s is amazing but the fact that they've all qualified for it means it's comfortably under their belt


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

I don’t like this horses front pasterns lol


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			does that work via discovery do you know?  i will investigate. I mean, she's right, training 15 1s is amazing but the fact that they've all qualified for it means it's comfortably under their belt 

Click to expand...

If you go to audio you can turn English off


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 July 2021)

mp if you work out how to not have commentary please let me know, i dont really need to listen to lucinda ,she seems to know less than me!!!


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			does that work via discovery do you know?  i will investigate. I mean, she's right, training 15 1s is amazing but the fact that they've all qualified for it means it's comfortably under their belt 

Click to expand...

I'm watching via discovery on my laptop, if you click on the little speaker in a box you can get ambient only.


----------



## DabDab (25 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			righto. hopefully she won't bang on about how extraordinary it is to train 1 tempis over the music in the freestyle!
		
Click to expand...

Or on about comparing dressage horses to racehorses


----------



## Kat (25 July 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			Will the BBC not have their own commentators when it is on BBC?
		
Click to expand...

No they are just buying the footage from Discovery so it will be the same. They haven't sent their own people. They may do some of their own commentary if it is a highlights program I guess.


----------



## NinjaPony (25 July 2021)

I’m so easily pleased with some cheery Harry Potter music, much more fun than the usual generic stuff. Do wish they would focus more on the dressage and less on eventing comparisons…


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

I'm really enjoying this Japanese pair, may not be technically perfect but it feels like they are really going for it!


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Omg she literally just said lucky horse and it tripped. I’m over her 😂


----------



## Kat (25 July 2021)

Trying to watch via MP's link but it is buffering so badly it is difficult to follow


----------



## Bellaboo18 (25 July 2021)

Aaaaaaand mute! 🙄


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			mp if you work out how to not have commentary please let me know, i dont really need to listen to lucinda ,she seems to know less than me!!!
		
Click to expand...

yeah, you'd think really it's only going to be people with more than a passing interest in dressage that are going to tune into these heats, some more meaningful commentary would be welcome rather than horses 101 as though they are catching the passing traffic switching between sports.


----------



## ahml100 (25 July 2021)

Bbc1 are currently doing a feature on CDJ


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

DabDab said:



			Or on about comparing dressage horses to racehorses
		
Click to expand...

That annoyed me too.


----------



## NinjaPony (25 July 2021)

She is reminding me of my mum’s commentary, after being dragged to endless dressage competitions and Olympia freestyles by me. Perhaps she’s missed her calling!


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

Looks like a pony compared to the japanese horse!


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

Oooh here's one for the Iberian fans!


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

This one seems a bit looky hopefully he holds it together


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 July 2021)

i think i have turned lucinda off, is she speaking on this one, if so i have managed it


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

better into the passage from walk than from the trot.


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Yes she’s talking about how the horse is too old and wise 😂


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			i think i have turned lucinda off, is she speaking on this one, if so i have managed it

Click to expand...

yes she's telling us that the horse must be too old and wily to want to do the job any more


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

John is spot on i think, he said at the start they are a lower scoring combination in general, why is lucinda expecting her to pull an 80% test out of the bag?! the horse is delivering what he can and they're doing their job


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			yes she's telling us that the horse must be too old and wily to want to do the job any more 

Click to expand...

Despite the fact that it is a huge achievement just to get here!

Yes, his passage may not be the best but she is obviously really happy with that test!


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

And now they need to go back to basics apparently lol


----------



## Kat (25 July 2021)

ahml100 said:



			Bbc1 are currently doing a feature on CDJ
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up, a bit blink and you'll miss it but good to have some coverage


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

64% which is right in the range of what he said they were scoring regularly. bloody good job.  I wonder how many GP riders there are from Mexico?


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Lovely rhythm this one


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			64% which is right in the range of what he said they were scoring regularly. bloody good job.  I wonder how many GP riders there are from Mexico?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, and it's far from the lowest scoring test we have seen so far so it's not like she is miles adrift from the competition?


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

imagine facing riding your first Intl GPS at the Olympics!  the Belgian team got the spot because the Irish team didn't go, didn't they?


----------



## shortstuff99 (25 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			64% which is right in the range of what he said they were scoring regularly. bloody good job.  I wonder how many GP riders there are from Mexico?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure at FEI but they are quite big in the PRE breeding scene and send a lot of horses to compete at SICAB where they often beat the Spanish.


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

that was one of the most well centred set of 1s for ages


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

some super highlights of test riding there I thought.


----------



## NinjaPony (25 July 2021)

I do think it’s useful to see some of the less obviously ‘wow’ combinations for us lesser mortals! Interesting to see how they ride the tests to make the most of the horse and get as many marks as they can.


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Yea lots to like in that test few poor transitions out but nice straightness and rhythm


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

NinjaPony said:



			I do think it’s useful to see some of the less obviously ‘wow’ combinations for us lesser mortals! Interesting to see how they ride the tests to make the most of the horse and get as many marks as they can.
		
Click to expand...

i never thought, when i first started pure dressage, that i would feel anything other than totally overawed watching GP but exactly this - with the less talented horses you can see how the riders squeak every last mark out of the test by clever riding of that individual horse and really good test riding.


----------



## DabDab (25 July 2021)

Well that's a solid score


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

I like this horses energy


----------



## DabDab (25 July 2021)

I like the frame that she is riding this one in


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Maybe a bit too much energy if he’s up for rearing lol


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

come on pony, no wheelies!


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

Very nice airs above the ground!


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Definitely not happy with those piaffes


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

Oh dear


----------



## TheMule (25 July 2021)

Well that’s a well practised evasion! What a shame, stunning horse


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

just gets stuck doesn't he. you can see why she tried to keep that piaffe creeping.


----------



## NinjaPony (25 July 2021)

Oh dear, that’s a shame for her! A bit too uphill…. 
She’s handling it very well, kudos to her.


----------



## DabDab (25 July 2021)

Hehe, that is definitely something they have done before


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

Lucinda has commentators-cursed her at least twice now!  said he was lovely in the contact and then he ducked down, then said the 2s were lovely just as he missed one!  urghhhhh


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Get this last piaffe horsey!


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Oh good boy lol


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

safe!  what a shame  such a lovely looking horse.


----------



## DabDab (25 July 2021)

An itchy bed?!? Oh Lucinda


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

DabDab said:



			An itchy bed?!? Oh Lucinda
		
Click to expand...

yeah that's definitely the problem


----------



## NinjaPony (25 July 2021)

Such a shame because it’s clearly very talented, lovely outline when he’s playing ball. She rode that last line extremely well all things considered. That slow motion rear also highlights how good her seat is!


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

DabDab said:



			An itchy bed?!? Oh Lucinda
		
Click to expand...

Wel it’s one to add to the list for anyone asking why their horse reared on them 🤣


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

58% that must be disappointing as it started so well.


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

ouch, 58


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

Yes, incredibly well ridden.


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

Equi said:



			Wel it’s one to add to the list for anyone asking why their horse reared on them 🤣
		
Click to expand...

yeah be sure to mention that to the judge next time you have a bad test, it's not my fault,  he had an itchy bed hahaha


----------



## scats (25 July 2021)

DabDab said:



			An itchy bed?!? Oh Lucinda
		
Click to expand...

She’s said that twice now.  Very odd.
Next time Millie throws a wobbler out on a hack, I’ll blame the itchy bed..!


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

does she have mite-infested bedding or something?!


----------



## DabDab (25 July 2021)

Waves small team Swiss flag 😁😁😁


----------



## DabDab (25 July 2021)

I love the extended trot on this one


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 July 2021)

i like him,agree about the extended trot back end working as well


----------



## scats (25 July 2021)

Ooh, that wasn’t very pretty.


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

I want to watch frozen now


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

poker straight 2s


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Oh misses one


----------



## NinjaPony (25 July 2021)

This Swiss horse has an exceptional hind leg but the piaffe/passage is all looking a bit sticky and I’d like to see a bit more relaxation in the contact. Contact looks better in the canter work. Seems to need quite a lot of leg, it’s less polished than some other combinations we have seen.


----------



## teapot (25 July 2021)

Worth remembering for the commentary - no OBS coverage is aimed at people who religiously follow the sport


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 July 2021)

lovely horse,lots of potential, shame about the mistakes....


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

what is OBS? i accept the commentary has to be understandable for all kinds of people but waffling on about itchy beds is nonsense


----------



## palo1 (25 July 2021)

Compared with some riders she seemed to use a lot of leg and in lots of different places - really interesting to watch in fact.


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

There’s quite a lot of chestnuts these games


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

Equi said:



			There’s quite a lot of chestnuts these games
		
Click to expand...

gotta love a big orange!


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 July 2021)

teapot said:



			Worth remembering for the commentary - no OBS coverage is aimed at people who religiously follow the sport  

Click to expand...

which is why i have turned it off..


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

“There’s no forward propulsion going backwards”


----------



## palo1 (25 July 2021)

Wow!  Lovely halt from the little ginger...!


----------



## shortstuff99 (25 July 2021)

Fingers crossed that Torres and Fogoso make it through with their score, as these 2 sessions have been lower scoring 🤞


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

The commentary is adding to it now though cause she’s coming out with some crackers lol


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

shut up about event horses!!  we've got a week of dressage first!


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

although that piaffe is not very spectacular it's nice to see the rider quietly sit and let the horse do what he can.


----------



## teapot (25 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			what is OBS? i accept the commentary has to be understandable for all kinds of people but waffling on about itchy beds is nonsense 

Click to expand...

Olympic Broadcasting Services - they provide every part of the coverage including commentators, so Discovery+ wouldn't have had a choice in the matter.  We were spoilt with London and Rio, it won't happen again sadly.


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			Fingers crossed that Torres and Fogoso make it through with their score, as these 2 sessions have been lower scoring 🤞
		
Click to expand...

Definitely looking good for them atm! But I don't know if the end of this group will be quite high scoring?


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Drifts a bit on the right zigzag


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

i'm really enjoying this horse. he looks within his comfort zone.


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

I'm really enjoying this test so far, lovely big chestnut


----------



## NinjaPony (25 July 2021)

This little chestnut is very consistent and rhythmic, a really nice test to watch though not spectacular.


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Yes he’s being kept at a comfortable level not pushed. Even time to look about during a piaffe lol


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

not a lot of wow to that one but it all looked very confident and secure. i bet that was nice to ride.


----------



## palo1 (25 July 2021)

What a lovely horse and very unhassled looking.  Quite inspiring as his action is sort of relatively normal (rather than being a top leg-flinger)


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 July 2021)

harmonious test but needs a bit more expression,  looks like a lovely partnership


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Bit too much go and expression in this one lol


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

Did she just kick the board?


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

lovely halt there.


----------



## scats (25 July 2021)

Think it wanted a jolly across that diagonal!


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Extended canter might be fun lol


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 July 2021)

poor girl, looks boiling


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

doesn't seem quite regular in the walk :/


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

Bit of use of the voice there too?

This is sort of the opposite of the last test, very expressive, sometimes a bit too much so, looks like a less easy ride!


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Nice zigzags


----------



## NinjaPony (25 July 2021)

This is the kind of horse I find quite difficult to ride (not that I've ever ridden anything this well-bred or talented lol just the general shape)-tall and leggy, rather than compact. Lots of power and expression but much less polished.


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

NinjaPony said:



			This is the kind of horse I find quite difficult to ride (not that I've ever ridden anything this well-bred or talented lol just the general shape)-tall and leggy, rather than compact. Lots of power and expression but much less polished.
		
Click to expand...

yeah the corners are a long way away from you! especially with the foreleg that reaches out so readily. the previous horse with more modest way of going looked more rideable.


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

In trot I struggle but canter on this type is for me, more time to move your hips. I’m struggling with the vastly shorter choppier canter in my new boy but then I need a lot of physio at the moment so hope to improve lol


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Definitely a licked board that time lol

do you get marked for that?


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

different kind of half pass there, sort of jumped across sideways rather than doing lots of expressive crossing.


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

the trot is on springs!


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (25 July 2021)

Ahh, so frustrating, trying to watch via the Discovery+ app on my fire stick and it keeps telling me I need to update the app (I only just loaded it). The update message fills the screen and I can’t get rid of it. At least we have commentary though…..


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

wowee those 2s got bigger and bigger... wonder what the 1s will do!


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

ahhh gutted! that's a shame


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 July 2021)

what a shame she was doing so well


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

I really like how this horse comes off the floor. those piris jumped around but in an uphill way, sometimes when they jump like that behind they get on the shoulder.


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 July 2021)

loved this test..what a bummer!!!!


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

ahh she's definitely through, that's great. really looking forward to seeing them again this week.


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

How do people feel about this heats system? At the moment it seems a little unfair on those in higher scoring groups who may miss out when lower scores may qualify automatically?

ETA not a comment on any individual riders.


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

Oh that comment about breaking collarbones really annoyed me!


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

yeah I'm not really a fan of these heats, it seems to be a bit of an instant gratification thing instead of having to get through the first 2 days to know who is going through?


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

perhaps like not having the reserve riders go as individuals etc its to try and make the dressage a bit more of a snappy competition?  dressage and snappy aren't really compatible


----------



## scats (25 July 2021)

Has anyone else’s frozen?


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

At least she has said a good comment about the verticals lol


----------



## NinjaPony (25 July 2021)

Interestingly I think that Showtime isn’t quite at his best in this test, he seems a little tight and tense in the neck and the piaffe isn’t as high quality as I’ve seen him do on previous occasions. Those HPs are beautifully expressive, amazing crossing of the hindlegs.


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

scats said:



			Has anyone else’s frozen?
		
Click to expand...

no


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			yeah I'm not really a fan of these heats, it seems to be a bit of an instant gratification thing instead of having to get through the first 2 days to know who is going through?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, definitely. 

I suppose the advantage is that if eg weather was very different between the two days it makes it more fair, but it does seem a little wrong that someone on 74/75 could miss out if lower scores go through

Also discovery plus has gone down


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Oh dear broke in the pirouette a bit


----------



## scats (25 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			no 

Click to expand...

Just went out and back in and it came back.  May have been my telly.


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 July 2021)

am loving this, got to be over 80% if nomistakes


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

It’s fine for me so far 🤞🏻


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

wow that explanation of the scores is quite something.


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			Yes, definitely.

I suppose the advantage is that if eg weather was very different between the two days it makes it more fair, but it does seem a little wrong that someone on 74/75 could miss out if lower scores go through

Also discovery plus has gone down 

Click to expand...

i guess it's akin to how things like the regionals work, if you win you're through and then the next highest scoring rely on wildcards?


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

wee  and tea break  going to be edge of seats stuff till the end with Isabell bringing up the rear of the last group


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

scats said:



			Just went out and back in and it came back.  May have been my telly.
		
Click to expand...

I had the same issue, fixed now.


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Break time


----------



## Kat (25 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			i guess it's akin to how things like the regionals work, if you win you're through and then the next highest scoring rely on wildcards? 

Click to expand...

I suppose it is also comparable to other sports, athletics, swimming etc where the winners of the heats go through rather than the fastest times.


----------



## NinjaPony (25 July 2021)

I think John did make a good point about the standard of dressage having rocketed upwards since Beijing, for 78% in the Grand Prix to be considered a slightly disappointing score for a medal contender.


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (25 July 2021)

scats said:



			Has anyone else’s frozen?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, and turning TV and Firestick on and off hasn’t solved the issue. Back to laptop me thinks!


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

Anyway, looks like Carl is in a good position to qualify, I would be surprised if we saw 6 people with 75+ in the last group!


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

Kat said:



			I suppose it is also comparable to other sports, athletics, swimming etc where the winners of the heats go through rather than the fastest times.
		
Click to expand...

That's a very fair point, I guess it is more similar to other sports.


----------



## shortstuff99 (25 July 2021)

Good write up of the first day here https://eurodressage.com/2021/07/25...ard-after-day-1-2021-tokyo-olympic-grand-prix


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

Kat said:



			I suppose it is also comparable to other sports, athletics, swimming etc where the winners of the heats go through rather than the fastest times.
		
Click to expand...

yeah i only really have equestrian sports to compare to, my knowledge of others is minimal!  it's a compromise isn't it.


----------



## Parrotperson (25 July 2021)

wit of a husband, walking into the room just as the tractor is levelling the arena says "Ah! the tractor dressage medley!"

What I have to put up with. 🙄😂


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

I just hope Charlotte does well. I’ve not seen too many tests with pumpkin but he’s not my favourite horse, so I’m hoping I’m proved wrong


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Parrotperson said:



			wit of a husband, walking into the room just as the tractor is levelling the arena says "Ah! the tractor dressage medley!"

What I have to put up with. 🙄😂
		
Click to expand...

Tractors have good impulsion but lack some suppleness on lateral work 🤣


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

Last group about to start. 

A nice range of nations being represented!


----------



## j1ffy (25 July 2021)

Just nipped out for a quick hack and it’s great to read the updates here!

Re the heats, the eurodressage article that SS linked to has a good explanation of why they’ve done it and the benefits.

Fingers crossed for Carl. I was having a think about his test and recalled that he will always play it quite ‘safe’ for the qualifiers and team tests. His focus tends to be on getting the team in a good position rather than on an individual medal for himself - I get the feeling that qualifying for the freestyle would be a bonus rather than his first target. I really hope he does though as I’m sure he’d let rip and take all the risks there!


----------



## nikicb (25 July 2021)

Checking into this thread as just starting to watch all the tests on catch up.  I think it's really valuable to be able to watch all the tests instead of only the better ones/highlights.  I'm going to keep this thread open and read the posts as I watch each one.  Happy Sunday viewing everyone!


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Bit skippy on the piaffe transitions


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

j1ffy said:



			Just nipped out for a quick hack and it’s great to read the updates here!

Re the heats, the eurodressage article that SS linked to has a good explanation of why they’ve done it and the benefits.

Fingers crossed for Carl. I was having a think about his test and recalled that he will always play it quite ‘safe’ for the qualifiers and team tests. His focus tends to be on getting the team in a good position rather than on an individual medal for himself - I get the feeling that qualifying for the freestyle would be a bonus rather than his first target. I really hope he does though as I’m sure he’d let rip and take all the risks there!
		
Click to expand...

I think he is pretty safe, he is still in the second qualifying spot, so most of this group would need to get 75+ for him to be out. I think the cut off will be 73-74, maybe a little lower based on what we have seen so far today.


----------



## Parrotperson (25 July 2021)

Equi said:



			Tractors have good impulsion but lack some suppleness on lateral work 🤣
		
Click to expand...

yes laterally no good at all!  Canter pirouettes might cause an issue too 🤔


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

So the organisers choose the music, it’s cute they have had sort of national type music for the riders. That seems kind.


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 July 2021)

Equi said:



			I just hope Charlotte does well. I’ve not seen too many tests with pumpkin but he’s not my favourite horse, so I’m hoping I’m proved wrong
		
Click to expand...

i really ,like him, prefer him to freestyle but her grey mare is my favourite


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

with 7 judges they're hardly going to miss anything, haha


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Better transitions that time


----------



## j1ffy (25 July 2021)

Equi said:



			So the organisers choose the music, it’s cute they have had sort of national type music for the riders. That seems kind.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve turned off the commentary so missed that. I didn’t know Greensleeves was representative of Chile 🇨🇱 😂


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 July 2021)

Equi said:



			So the organisers choose the music, it’s cute they have had sort of national type music for the riders. That seems kind.
		
Click to expand...

i thought i read that the riders could choose their music and if they didnt, then it was chosen for them


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			i thought i read that the riders could choose their music and if they didnt, then it was chosen for them
		
Click to expand...

I think Lucinda just said they didn’t for this one


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

Some must have chosen their own? I'm sure one of the Canadians had EDM?


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

j1ffy said:



			I’ve turned off the commentary so missed that. I didn’t know Greensleeves was representative of Chile 🇨🇱 😂
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking of the Irish one who had fiddley music yesterday lol


----------



## teapot (25 July 2021)

well that's a snazzy tails and waistcoat!


----------



## Walrus (25 July 2021)

Lottie's music sounded like it was specifically chosen yesterday. And many of them were absolutely bang on time with the changes in pace etc. I doubt they've got someone there pressing buttons....I thought it was like thr GPS they trialled in Europe where riders can choose their background music?


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Maybe Lucinda was wrong or I heard her wrong


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Far too much time behind the vertical for my liking this one


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

Equi said:



			Maybe Lucinda was wrong or I heard her wrong
		
Click to expand...

She definitely said it was chosen for them but I'm afraid I don't think she's right?


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

shame for this japanese horse, all the twiddly technical canter stuff looked so secure.


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

66 %, the canter work was very good.


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Just wasn’t getting in under himself enough, looked a bit hollow in the back for the passage and piaffe


----------



## palo1 (25 July 2021)

Yes, that was lovely to watch - beautiful horse


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 July 2021)

poor man, i bet he felt under a lot of pressure, lovely horse


----------



## j1ffy (25 July 2021)

This one’s a cute little bundle of power!


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

j1ffy said:



			This one’s a cute little bundle of power!
		
Click to expand...

it really is, excited to see what the canter holds...


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Oh dear poor changes


----------



## palo1 (25 July 2021)

Ooops


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Just lost the rhythm a bit to the end


----------



## j1ffy (25 July 2021)

I think Carl should be confirmed as qualified once this score is through 😃

And then Charlotte - eek! Another lovely little bundle in Pumpkin


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

i think a horse like this illustrates the skill that some riders have in really managing and channelling those hugely powerful and super keen horses.


----------



## palo1 (25 July 2021)

Good luck Charlotte!! Good Luck Gio!!


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

I think that means Carl is through? Charlotte next!


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 July 2021)

im nervous now, hope it all goes ok


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			i think a horse like this illustrates the skill that some riders have in really managing and channelling those hugely powerful and super keen horses.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, lots of very sensitive riding I think


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Eeeeeeeek.


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

Gio! Such a pretty little horse.


----------



## Bernster (25 July 2021)

Pumpkin!!!


----------



## DabDab (25 July 2021)

Come on Charlotte!


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

he's a lovely lovely horse


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

I take back what I said. It’s been a while since I’ve seen these two and they’ve improved muchly!


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

the shape of his paces are more akin to valegro than freestyle


----------



## DabDab (25 July 2021)

Oh the transitions and straightness that Charlotte achieves is just amazing


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

the attention to detail is hugely inspiring


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

teeny weeny piris


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

I have the goosebumps


----------



## NinjaPony (25 July 2021)

She must be one of the all time best test riders. Everything is so incredibly straight and accurate and correct. He's a lovely little horse, compact and powerful and seems to find the collected work in particular very easy. Just my cup of tea! Brilliant test.


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

lovely lovely lovely!  woweeeee


----------



## SEL (25 July 2021)

Whoop whoop!


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Well done Charlotte  I didn’t realise how young pumpkin was a wee baby really


----------



## DabDab (25 July 2021)

That was incredible


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

Just over 80%, so safely qualified and the team through also.


----------



## TheMule (25 July 2021)

Best test so far to my eye, really super to watch


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 July 2021)

WOW   she couldnt have done any better, bless him


----------



## j1ffy (25 July 2021)

That was absolutely brilliant! Beautiful to watch, what a rider and trainer to bring such an inexperienced horse to its first championship and put in a performance like that.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (25 July 2021)

Perfection.  I just love her.


----------



## palo1 (25 July 2021)

Just fabulous.  Amazing and now I feel tearful and so proud.  Gorgeous Gio and wonderful Charlotte!! How lucky are we in the UK to have this standard of training, riding and horsemanship?


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Whoop 80.963


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

Can you imagine having to follow that?


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Shame we couldn’t have got an extra little 1% to be top of yesterday’s also but the piaffe just isn’t there yet


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (25 July 2021)

Absolutely breathtaking! I had goosebumps and I don’t even care for dressage. 

Charlotte and Carl are beyond amazing riders.


----------



## palo1 (25 July 2021)

I so want Rodrigo Torres to go again but this is a lovely horse!


----------



## PoppyAnderson (25 July 2021)

Extraordinary. She is just a different league. She made the right choice taking that little horse, that's for sure.


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 July 2021)

she was brilliant but his extended trot isnt as good as it could be but i thought the rest was great


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Are you sure it wasn’t an itchy bed that caused the head shake?


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

69% so sadly not to be for the Austrian partnership (in terms of qualifying, obviously still a great score)


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 July 2021)

just looked at charlottes scores and they all marked her down for the change between the pirouettes, did anyone notice what was wrong.   i will have to rewind and have another look


----------



## littleshetland (25 July 2021)

Charlotte was amazing, and that Austrian fella...what a beautiful rider!


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Nice bit of celine Dion lol


----------



## MyBoyChe (25 July 2021)

I have just found a link that works and am watching a canadian rider atm.  Does anyone know how many are left to go and have I missed all the Brits?


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

MyBoyChe said:



			I have just found a link that works and am watching a canadian rider atm.  Does anyone know how many are left to go and have I missed all the Brits?
		
Click to expand...

Yes we’re done and through to the teams and individuals


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

Yes all the Brits have gone on, 4 riders left to go!


----------



## DabDab (25 July 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			just looked at charlottes scores and they all marked her down for the change between the pirouettes, did anyone notice what was wrong.   i will have to rewind and have another look
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering the same thing. I think we were looking head on at the time and I don't remember it being dramatically crooked or anything, so maybe it wasn't in the right place or something 🤔


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Wonder why they didn’t have the commentary yesterday


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

DabDab said:



			I was wondering the same thing. I think we were looking head on at the time and I don't remember it being dramatically crooked or anything, so maybe it wasn't in the right place or something 🤔
		
Click to expand...

just rewatched, it looked possibly together behind?


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Not a great start unfortunately


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

This horse being called equador confused me, took me far too long to realise they are on the Portuguese team.


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

ooops wiggly tongue!


----------



## SEL (25 July 2021)

DabDab said:



			I was wondering the same thing. I think we were looking head on at the time and I don't remember it being dramatically crooked or anything, so maybe it wasn't in the right place or something 🤔
		
Click to expand...

I thought I could see a bit of a drift to the left - but the angle wasn't great


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

There’s a really annoying noise on the audio like crickets lol


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

on the russian stream which is what I rewatched it looked really straight in charlotte's change before positioning right for the second piri, the scores on 6.5 would match with a tight behind change.


----------



## Walrus (25 July 2021)

Equi said:



			There’s a really annoying noise on the audio like crickets lol
		
Click to expand...

When I was in Tokyo in August a few years ago thats all you could hear, even in the city, I think in all the trees so could well be or could be dodgy audio....equally possible! 🤣


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Two left


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

Portugal qualified for the team finals, so we will get to see these lovely lusitanos again!


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Walrus said:



			When I was in Tokyo in August a few years ago thats all you could hear, even in the city, I think in all the trees so could well be or could be dodgy audio....equally possible! 🤣
		
Click to expand...

It’s so annoying lol


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

it's really interesting to see that trot half pass from the side, it shows HOW steep it it


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

Gosh this American horse is sweaty.


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

what we saw of it looked like a very fluent extended walk.


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

I like this horse. The USA have been very strong throughout


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

yeah we don't get to see a lot of them in between olympics really


----------



## Walrus (25 July 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			Gosh this American horse is sweaty.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if it's affecting them keeping a good grip on the reins or if they have super sticky gloves. Catherine Dufor's horse yesterday was dripping!


----------



## DabDab (25 July 2021)

Crikey, that lusitano got a real spread of totals. The Dutch judge gave them 6% less than the Swedish judge


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

wheee went a bit far to the right there


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Tiring a bit bless him


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

good score, but expect Isabell will trump that resoundingly!


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Isabelle to go this will be very interesting


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

And Isabelle werth to finish us off!


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

Steffen got some lovely walk marks. that horse has a really nice extended walk.


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

What a halt lol


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

aaaaand lets start with a squiffy halt, oops!


----------



## NinjaPony (25 July 2021)

Bella Rose is so very beautiful, tall and leggy but somehow more elegant than other similar types.


----------



## teapot (25 July 2021)

Kudos to Isabelle Werth - she always flies with her horse


----------



## shortstuff99 (25 July 2021)

Saw a sneaky bit of Werths training methods there 😬


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Wow bouncy piaffe


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

I do like this mare a lot, she just lacks a bit of the lightness of expression sometimes? she's usually very correct but seems to lack the sort of joy you see from some others.


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

this walk is IFFY


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

It’s likely her last big outting so she’ll be glad for just a good run


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

walk scores rather generous I would say, the collected was a proper dodgy rhythm from our angle


----------



## shortstuff99 (25 July 2021)

10 for her Piaffe, blows my mind 🤣


----------



## Parrotperson (25 July 2021)

god the piaffe! Bella Rose!


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

But iffy coming out of those


----------



## j1ffy (25 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			I do like this mare a lot, she just lacks a bit of the lightness of expression sometimes? she's usually very correct but seems to lack the sort of joy you see from some others.
		
Click to expand...

I agree - she was more expressive when younger but it feels to me like it’s been trained out of her in preference for accuracy. I think the same with most of IW’s horses. She’s obviously an amazing competitor but her performances do nothing for me.


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

i wish she'd stop saying you can do those 1s where you like, they're supposed to be centred on the diagonal haha


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

The piaffe really is stunning.


----------



## TheMule (25 July 2021)

The piaffe is passage on the spot
But it’s a very good passage on the spot!


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

82%


----------



## Parrotperson (25 July 2021)

Aghhhhh Discovery plus has frozen!! Anyone else with this problem?


----------



## palo1 (25 July 2021)

IW is astonishingly successful but I so much prefer the attitude of Carl and Charlotte's horses.


----------



## Caol Ila (25 July 2021)

Yeah, it's frozen for me.


----------



## Parrotperson (25 July 2021)

TheMule said:



			The piaffe is passage on the spot
But it’s a very good passage on the spot!
		
Click to expand...

yes I did wonder. not forward enough for me. But the I know nothing!


----------



## shortstuff99 (25 July 2021)

It's mad that this piaffe gets a 10 when it is just bouncing on the spot. Arggggghhhh does my head in.


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			It's mad that this piaffe gets a 10 when it is just bouncing on the spot. Arggggghhhh does my head in.
		
Click to expand...

Isn’t that the point?


----------



## Parrotperson (25 July 2021)

82.5% on olympic website


----------



## j1ffy (25 July 2021)

TheMule said:



			The piaffe is passage on the spot
But it’s a very good passage on the spot!
		
Click to expand...

There’s no attempt to sit at all. I’m not with Lucinda and the judges on that one!

Much preferred Charlotte’s test but at least all our team have got through successfully. Bring on the medal rounds!

Ps my Discovery + has frozen too.


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 July 2021)

i thought they had to lower the hind end in piaffe, she doesnt lower at all, her piaffe is like parcivals and so is her extended trot which IMO is too much front and not enough back.  still what do i know !!!


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

you can see the lack of sitting in her piris too, they score highly because they are small and consistent and rhythmical and balanced etc but she doesn't sit there either.


----------



## Equi (25 July 2021)

Cherrio folks, off to ride my straight lines after I do some stretches 😂


----------



## TheMule (25 July 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			It's mad that this piaffe gets a 10 when it is just bouncing on the spot. Arggggghhhh does my head in.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed- it is not worth a 10 by the definition of piaffe, but it’s up in the poll, out with the nose and I much prefer it to the base narrow, tight necked unbalanced efforts of many


----------



## shortstuff99 (25 July 2021)

Equi said:



			Isn’t that the point?
		
Click to expand...

No it is supposed to be a precursor to the levade. There should be weight taken behind and lightening of the forehand.


----------



## SEL (25 July 2021)

So when do I have to tune in next? Need to plan my work 'meetings' this week


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

TheMule said:



			Agreed- it is not worth a 10 by the definition of piaffe, but it’s up in the poll, out with the nose and I much prefer it to the base narrow, tight necked unbalanced efforts of many
		
Click to expand...

yeah it's not right but those aren't right either, and what BR does is nicer to watch (and arguably gives Isabell an advantage on the PI/PA transitions because all she's got to do is take the handbrake off, haha!)


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

SEL said:



			So when do I have to tune in next? Need to plan my work 'meetings' this week 

Click to expand...

GPS on Tuesday. same time of the day i believe.  and then freestyle on wednesday.


----------



## teapot (25 July 2021)

SEL said:



			So when do I have to tune in next? Need to plan my work 'meetings' this week 

Click to expand...

Tuesday and Weds at 9am


----------



## j1ffy (25 July 2021)

I assume that doing passage on the spot makes the transition in and out of passage easier. With separate marks for the transition it seems like good tactics, particularly if the judges don’t mind it.


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 July 2021)

if charlotte hadnt had such low marks for that change gio would have scored very similar to bella rose which is amazing considering how young he is.....he reminds me a bit of valegro and i hope he will match him eventually,  if that is possible


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			if charlotte hadnt had such low marks for that change gio would have scored very similar to bella rose which is amazing considering how young he is.....he reminds me a bit of valegro and i hope he will match him eventually,  if that is possible
		
Click to expand...

yeah I agree, i think he's got that bouncy ball of energy feel about him and seems similarly motivated and happy in the work.


----------



## Parrotperson (25 July 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			No it is supposed to be a precursor to the levade. There should be weight taken behind and lightening of the forehand.
		
Click to expand...


I think  this is where modern dressage is diverging from classical dressage. These horses will never be asked too do levade.


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

Ok, so, qualified teams in order are:

Germany, Great Britain, Denmark, USA, Netherlands, Sweden, Portugal and Spain. 

And qualified individuals are: 

Charlotte Fry, Therese Nilshagen, Cathrine Dufour, Edward Gal, Jessica von Bredow-Werndal, Sabine Schut-Kery, Carina Cassoe Kruth, Adrienne Lyle, Dorothee Schnieder, Juliette Ramel, Isabelle Werth, Charlotte Du Jardin, Stephen Peters, Hans Peter Minderhoud, Carl Hester, Nanna Skodborg Merrald, Beatriz Ferrer-Salat and Rodrigo Torres. 

Interesting only one of the "best of the rest" came from today, and three came from the same group!


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 July 2021)

he is an exciting prospect for GB....  i dont understand how a judge can give bella roses piaffe a 10 if it isnt absolutely correct,  i know it looks better than the horses who are overbent or not still in the mouth but its still not perfect


----------



## Parrotperson (25 July 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			if charlotte hadnt had such low marks for that change gio would have scored very similar to bella rose which is amazing considering how young he is.....he reminds me a bit of valegro and i hope he will match him eventually,  if that is possible
		
Click to expand...

Yes agreed he is a mini Valegro. Very Very similar in his way of going and happiness to work. 

Is it possible Charlotte has found another horse that swallowed the dressage manual!


----------



## shortstuff99 (25 July 2021)

Parrotperson said:



			I think  this is where modern dressage is diverging from classical dressage. These horses will never be asked too do levade.
		
Click to expand...

This is true, but the FEI definition of the move still includes 'sitting' behind. In my mind Werth should have scored max 8 for the piaffe. A 10 if she had, had any sit.


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

j1ffy said:



			I assume that doing passage on the spot makes the transition in and out of passage easier. With separate marks for the transition it seems like good tactics, particularly if the judges don’t mind it.
		
Click to expand...

The judges more than don't mind it if they are giving it 9s and 10s. 

If they are happy to give it 10s, then perhaps the rules on what piaffe is meant to be should be rewritten for modern dresage?


----------



## Parrotperson (25 July 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			This is true, but the FEI definition of the move still includes 'sitting' behind. In my mind Werth should have scored max 8 for the piaffe. A 10 if she had, had any sit.
		
Click to expand...

fair enough I think. But the rhythm she had in it was so so good. Mind you she is 17 so she knows the job. What a good mare though.


----------



## shortstuff99 (25 July 2021)

Parrotperson said:



			fair enough I think. But the rhythm she had in it was so so good. Mind you she is 17 so she knows the job. What a good mare though.
		
Click to expand...

She is a lovely horse, just over marked at times in my opinion.


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 July 2021)

agree SS,  it looks much nicer than the overbent ones but still not correct.  i thought bella rose lacked any sparkle today, but her test was nice to watch and seemed more harmonious than usual.. maybe the heat got to her..


----------



## palo1 (25 July 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			Ok, so, qualified teams in order are:

Germany, Great Britain, Denmark, USA, Netherlands, Sweden, Portugal and Spain.

And qualified individuals are:

Charlotte Fry, Therese Nilshagen, Cathrine Dufour, Edward Gal, Jessica von Bredow-Werndal, Sabine Schut-Kery, Carina Cassoe Kruth, Adrienne Lyle, Dorothee Schnieder, Juliette Ramel, Isabelle Werth, Charlotte Du Jardin, Stephen Peters, Hans Peter Minderhoud, Carl Hester, Nanna Skodborg Merrald, Beatriz Ferrer-Salat and Rodrigo Torres.

Interesting only one of the "best of the rest" came from today, and three came from the same group!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for this - v helpful shortcut to know what's what!


----------



## DabDab (25 July 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			This is true, but the FEI definition of the move still includes 'sitting' behind. In my mind Werth should have scored max 8 for the piaffe. A 10 if she had, had any sit.
		
Click to expand...

Does it? If you look at scoring directives in terms of the things to knock marks off for, the lack of sit wasn't in there last time I looked. I'll try to find it


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 July 2021)

so, looking at BR s scores, 5 of the judges  awarded her 10 s in the piaffe marks at the end.  i think dressage needs to clarify what constitutes a perfect piaffe if those piaffes were considered perfect.  too highly marked IMO. and not right. the transitions may have deserved 10 but not the piaffe


----------



## DabDab (25 July 2021)

This is a snippet from a big document that I have on my phone from 2018, but it says FEI guidelines:


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

let's not forget 10 is excellent, not "perfect", tho.


----------



## shortstuff99 (25 July 2021)

There are these guidelines too.
*The Piaffe According to the FEI in 2020*
In the course of the past decades the international rule-book presented an increasingly detailed description of the visual appearance of the piaffe.  In the dressage rule-book of the FEI for the year 2020 the piaffe is most recently defined as the following:

Piaffe is a highly collected, cadenced, elevated diagonal movement giving the impression of remaining in place. The horse's back is supple and elastic. The hindquarters are lowered; the haunches with active hocks are well engaged, giving great freedom, lightness and mobility to the shoulders and forehand. Each diagonal pair of legs is raised and returned to the ground alternately, with spring and an even cadence.

In principle, the height of the toe of the raised forefoot should be level with the middle of the cannon bone of the other supporting foreleg. The toe of the raised hind foot should reach just above the fetlock joint of the other supporting hind leg.

The neck should be raised and gracefully arched, with the poll as the highest point. The horse should remain „on the bit“ with a supple poll, maintaining soft contact. The body of the horse should move in a supple, cadenced and harmonious movement.

Piaffe must always be animated by a lively impulsion and characterised by perfect balance. While giving the impression of remaining in place, there may be a visible inclination to advance, this being displayed by the horse's eager acceptance to move forward as soon as it is asked.

Moving even slightly backwards, irregular or jerky steps with the hind or front leg, no clear diagonal steps, crossing either the fore or hind legs, or swinging either the forehand or the hindquarters from one side to the other, getting wide behind or in front, moving too much forward or double-beat rhythm are* all serious faults*.
The aim of piaffe is to demonstrate the highest degree of collection while giving the impression of remaining in place.


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

the fei guidelines for judging do list lowering of the haunches (ie. sitting) as one of the " essentials of piaffe"
others being
cadence/regularity
elasticity/spring
collection
balance
remaining in place
number of steps
elastic contact/self carriage

i think Bella Rose satisfies the others....

lowering of the haunches is mentioned in the write-ups for marks 8, 9 and 10 under the "collection" paragraph. perhaps the judges felt the other stuff was of such high quality? who knows.


----------



## DabDab (25 July 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			so, looking at BR s scores, 5 of the judges  awarded her 10 s in the piaffe marks at the end.  i think dressage needs to clarify what constitutes a perfect piaffe if those piaffes were considered perfect.  too highly marked IMO. and not right. the transitions may have deserved 10 but not the piaffe
		
Click to expand...

Yep, it definitely doesn't feel right, and this debate starts up literally every time IW comes out with those trot on the spots at a big championship. Just ignoring the disquiet about that particular movement I don't think is the best strategy from the FEI.


----------



## shortstuff99 (25 July 2021)

Piaffe is my favourite debate. I don't know if anyone has noticed 🤣.

I have enjoyed quite few 'un-known' riders this year, makes for a better Olympics I think.


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

be interesting to see what the differences might be with the GPS.


----------



## shortstuff99 (25 July 2021)

Anyone else also thrilled to see Fogoso again for the freestyle! Shame that Escorial and Equador aren't there too, but thrilled none the less.


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			Anyone else also thrilled to see Fogoso again for the freestyle! Shame that Escorial and Equador aren't there too, but thrilled none the less.
		
Click to expand...

I'm pleased he made it too, I enjoyed watching his qualifying test. 

At least the Portuguese team made the GPS, so we will see all the horses again.


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 July 2021)

MP,  if judges mark with 10 in mind and deduct for each part of the piaffe which isnt correct and lowering of the hindquarters is part of being correct, then surely BR should have had .5 deducted because its part of the correct movement..  the same as if someone lowers the quarters but steps are too quick (which gios first piaffe was i think) .  i have written for top judges and am very interested in learning as much as i can as i find it fascinating, i seem to have agreed with most of your comments on this thread and know you are competing at a good level so your thoughts would be interesting


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

well I'd agree with you. I can understand why they score most other stuff the way they do. But the passage-on-the-spot is definitely an anomaly I'd say.


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

Bobby Hayler on the BBC highlights commentary just now?

what a shame eurosport didn't get her in! maybe if BBC are showing the GPS and freestyle they will have her chattering away, much more useful!


----------



## shortstuff99 (25 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			Bobby Hayler on the BBC highlights commentary just now?

what a shame eurosport didn't get her in! maybe if BBC are showing the GPS and freestyle they will have her chattering away, much more useful!
		
Click to expand...

Yes I have seen that she is commentating the GPS and GPF on the BBC


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			Yes I have seen that she is commentating the GPS and GPF on the BBC 

Click to expand...

thank the dressage gods. I liked John's input on the GP today with the facts and figures and live scores, but Lucinda was just unbearable!!


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

Joke suggestion- make Levade an allowable move in the freestyle, would be a major crowd pleaser and encourage people to do passage properly?

Serious suggestion- if they want passage-on-the-spot to be worth 10, then rewrite the judging guidelines? As far as I can tell, the only thing she didn't have is the lowering of the hindquarters, so if reference to that were removed? Obviously it would not be a traditional piaffe, though.


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			thank the dressage gods. I liked John's input on the GP today with the facts and figures and live scores, but Lucinda was just unbearable!!
		
Click to expand...

She annoyed me so many times, but the implication she made at one point that people who don't jump don't get injured was absolutely terrible, I though. Also her criticisms of the Mexican horse felt very unfair.


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			She annoyed me so many times, but the implication she made at one point that people who don't jump don't get injured was absolutely terrible, I though. Also her criticisms of the Mexican horse felt very unfair.
		
Click to expand...

yeah, it was drivel at times   i thought John Kyle had some very useful snippets to impart, I had a little lightbulb moment when he pointed out that the left canter piri comes off a turn and the right off a straight line, for instance... so obvious when you look at it like that.
in fairness she probably knows herself that she's not a dressage specialist but the itchy bed type stuff was pointless filler IMO.


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			yeah, it was drivel at times   i thought John Kyle had some very useful snippets to impart, I had a little lightbulb moment when he pointed out that the left canter piri comes off a turn and the right off a straight line, for instance... so obvious when you look at it like that.
in fairness she probably knows herself that she's not a dressage specialist but the itchy bed type stuff was pointless filler IMO.
		
Click to expand...

I actually found a lot of what John was saying more useful, and she talked over him at times.


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 July 2021)

i really hope there is the option to turn off commentary in the music, it spoils it for me, its not so bad in the other tests .  for anyone who has horse and country a retired judge called cara whitham was commentating at hartpury this month  and she was so easy to listen to and didnt witter on about nothing,  she pointed out various things and said what sort of mark would be given and also what needed to be deducted in the event of a mistake.  she was brilliant and made the classes so much more interesting...


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 July 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			Joke suggestion- make Levade an allowable move in the freestyle, would be a major crowd pleaser and encourage people to do passage properly?

Serious suggestion- if they want passage-on-the-spot to be worth 10, then rewrite the judging guidelines? As far as I can tell, the only thing she didn't have is the lowering of the hindquarters, so if reference to that were removed? Obviously it would not be a traditional piaffe, though.
		
Click to expand...

why change it for the benefit of one or 2 riders, it seems everyone else is trying to do it according to the current rules,  its very confusing to me...


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			why change it for the benefit of one or 2 riders, it seems everyone else is trying to do it according to the current rules,  its very confusing to me...
		
Click to expand...

I'm suggesting it for the benefit of the judges, not the rider. They want to reward a piaffe done in that way, so change the judging guidance, and then no-one can complain.


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 July 2021)

but if that is going to be considered correct how will they mark the ones who do lower ..the ones who lower cant take such high passagey steps so will they be penalised


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			but if that is going to be considered correct how will they mark the ones who do lower ..the ones who lower cant take such high passagey steps so will they be penalised
		
Click to expand...

I don't have an answer to that- but they already don't get 10s, and I wouldn't have thought it's on the basis of just having no lowering of the quarters?

I am not an expert on piaffe in any way, but it seems like the less expressive but more technically correct piaffes are not getting 10s? So perhaps something could be included in the guidelines about expression/elevation? 

I am not saying this is correct, btw, but just that if the judges view Isabelle Werths' piaffe as worthy of a 10, the guidance could somehow be updated to reflect this?

I think it would be interesting if someone who is not a "name" could produce the same kind of piaffe, and whether they would be marked in the same way?


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 July 2021)

i doubt it,  parcival used to piaffe in the same way and used to get quite good marks but i dont know if he got 10 s.....BR s piaffe had a lot to like, rhythm, even paces, height,  acceptance of the bit, almost on the spot ,so i would say it deserved 9.5..


----------



## Caol Ila (25 July 2021)

There was an American rider a couple years ago on a big Gelderland who had a similar passage/piaffe to Bella Rose. I’m blanking on the names of horse and rider. But she did very well. Wasn’t a big name either until she started winning things. Horse was either home bred or brought on by herself as a youngster. Kind of a one horse stable situation.  I think she got a bronze in Rio. The horse had an effortless, elevated passage and he effortlessly moved into piaffe which looked like a passage-in-place. Don’t know if she got 10s for it, but given her high scoring tests, she did alright.


----------



## palo1 (25 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			yeah, it was drivel at times   i thought John Kyle had some very useful snippets to impart, I had a little lightbulb moment when he pointed out that the left canter piri comes off a turn and the right off a straight line, for instance... so obvious when you look at it like that.
in fairness she probably knows herself that she's not a dressage specialist but the itchy bed type stuff was pointless filler IMO.
		
Click to expand...

It is exactly those sort of snippets (John's) that are enormously interesting and helpful for anyone trying to train a horse.  For some reason I think a lot of us just think so much more about the execution of the movement rather than the approach (at least in that sort of detail) and it definately makes a difference.  I have got beggar all experience but it really makes sense to me!


----------



## TheMule (25 July 2021)

Caol Ila said:



			There was an American rider a couple years ago on a big Gelderland who had a similar passage/piaffe to Bella Rose. I’m blanking on the names of horse and rider. But she did very well. Wasn’t a big name either until she started winning things. Horse was either home bred or brought on by herself as a youngster. Kind of a one horse stable situation.  I think she got a bronze in Rio. The horse had an effortless, elevated passage and he effortlessly moved into piaffe which looked like a passage-in-place. Don’t know if she got 10s for it, but given her high scoring tests, she did alright.
		
Click to expand...

Verdades? KWPN with a bit of hackney blood in the back breeding.
Agree that he piaffed is a similar way


----------



## Caol Ila (25 July 2021)

TheMule said:



			Verdades? KWPN with a bit of hackney blood in the back breeding.
Agree that he piaffed is a similar way






Click to expand...

Yeah, that’s him. I was suffering from a serious brain fart. We were having the same discussions about correct piaffe when he was competing, especially on COTH forum. He looked lovely and made it look easy, but no lowering of quarters. I agree that the FEI should clarify their standards. It seems like riders with correct (pre-levade anyway) but less expressive piaffes are scoring lower than a bouncy, expressive piaffer like Bells Rose or Verdades, but their hind end doesn’t lower.


----------



## Gloi (25 July 2021)

palo1 said:



			I am finding the close shots of hooves and shoeing also really interesting!
		
Click to expand...

What are you seeing for those amongst us who can't watch.


----------



## palo1 (25 July 2021)

Gloi said:



			What are you seeing for those amongst us who can't watch.
		
Click to expand...

Well, there are some horses that have got seriously squished heels (by barefoot standards) and a variety of interesting very wide, flat shoes as well as some that look like a form of heartbar; it's quite hard to see details because of the surface.  Just about every horse I looked at/noticed had a decent depth of hoof capsule with some really lovely feet (even with the squished heels!) - very few flat feet, and some horses had some additional bits of metal on one side of a shoe or other (as Lucinda said, to help provide a proper foot balance...).  Really interesting in fact and I wouldn't quibble or want to start a debate about olympic horse's footcare/shoeing tbh but it is interesting to look at lots of top performing horse's feet.  The shots were pretty quick and limited however so please don't draw any particular conclusions from my observations lol!!


----------



## Kat (25 July 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			Ok, so, qualified teams in order are:

Germany, Great Britain, Denmark, USA, Netherlands, Sweden, Portugal and Spain.

And qualified individuals are:

Charlotte Fry, Therese Nilshagen, Cathrine Dufour, Edward Gal, Jessica von Bredow-Werndal, Sabine Schut-Kery, Carina Cassoe Kruth, Adrienne Lyle, Dorothee Schnieder, Juliette Ramel, Isabelle Werth, Charlotte Du Jardin, Stephen Peters, Hans Peter Minderhoud, Carl Hester, Nanna Skodborg Merrald, Beatriz Ferrer-Salat and Rodrigo Torres.

Interesting only one of the "best of the rest" came from today, and three came from the same group!
		
Click to expand...

Has anyone worked out the effect the different qualifying system has had and whether different riders would have got through if it was just too scores?


----------



## Wishfilly (25 July 2021)

Kat said:



			Has anyone worked out the effect the different qualifying system has had and whether different riders would have got through if it was just too scores?
		
Click to expand...

The lowest score to go through was 72%- the lowest person on an automatic score going through went through on 73% so I think not, but I will check properly!

ETA: as far as I can work out, no-one missed out who would have otherwise gone through?


----------



## Rosietaz (25 July 2021)

Spotted this on Facebook this morning


----------



## milliepops (25 July 2021)

palo1 said:



			It is exactly those sort of snippets (John's) that are enormously interesting and helpful for anyone trying to train a horse.  For some reason I think a lot of us just think so much more about the execution of the movement rather than the approach (at least in that sort of detail) and it definately makes a difference.  I have got beggar all experience but it really makes sense to me! 

Click to expand...

Yeah for sure. I've always found it interesting to watch but now finally having a horse at the stage of attempting most of this stuff, the ring craft and preparation is utterly critical and endlessly fascinating to me. it's what makes the difference between *meh* and *wow* in the performance that is independent of the level of horsepower the rider has.


----------



## palo1 (25 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			Yeah for sure. I've always found it interesting to watch but now finally having a horse at the stage of attempting most of this stuff, the ring craft and preparation is utterly critical and endlessly fascinating to me. it's what makes the difference between *meh* and *wow* in the performance that is independent of the level of horsepower the rider has.
		
Click to expand...

Yes and it can explain to people like me who are not and probably never will be riding those movements, why some less than spectacular or flashy horses get really good marks where the 'Wow' ones might not.  Of course there are so many variables but it is absolutely fascinating from even a 'general' riding perspective.  In everyday riding it completely helps to explain why some people end up in a right pickle, for example trying to open a gate from in the saddle and why others do it so neatly!     Like all 'super-skills' so much of the success of execution is in the depth of planning.  If I ever ride any of my horses again, this will have been a great take-home message from watching these riders


----------



## fetlock (25 July 2021)

Anyone who watched this weekend have any predictions for the final individual medal placings from what they've seen so far?


----------



## Goldenstar (25 July 2021)

Just watched Charlottes test , lovely wonderful harmony and such trust from a young horse ,horses don’t go like that unless you treat them right the whole time .


----------



## Mule (25 July 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			Just watched Charlottes test , lovely wonderful harmony and such trust from a young horse ,horses don’t go like that unless you treat them right the whole time .
		
Click to expand...

Where did you watch it? I can only find short clips online. Did you have to get discovery?


----------



## Kat (26 July 2021)

Mule said:



			Where did you watch it? I can only find short clips online. Did you have to get discovery?
		
Click to expand...

https://www.facebook.com/groups/eventingukfb/permalink/4096726453713869/?sfnsn=scwspmo

That takes you to the full test


----------



## Mule (26 July 2021)

Kat said:



https://www.facebook.com/groups/eventingukfb/permalink/4096726453713869/?sfnsn=scwspmo

That takes you to the full test
		
Click to expand...

Excellent, thank you


----------



## milliepops (26 July 2021)

ooh a swap around for the Spanish team ahead of the GPS
https://eurodressage.com/2021/07/26...yal-replaces-sorento-olympic-team-competition


----------



## Parrotperson (26 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			ooh a swap around for the Spanish team ahead of the GPS
https://eurodressage.com/2021/07/26...yal-replaces-sorento-olympic-team-competition

Click to expand...

ha! "Officially Sorento is not sound". Meaning what exactly? They like the other horse's chance a lot better?


----------



## CanteringCarrot (26 July 2021)

Or the horse is just not sound 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Parrotperson (26 July 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Or the horse is just not sound 🤷‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

 well indeed. Thats the problem with the team vet doing the certification isn't it. It should be looked at by an independent vet. Keeps things fairer.


----------



## milliepops (26 July 2021)

Parrotperson said:



			ha! "Officially Sorento is not sound". Meaning what exactly? They like the other horse's chance a lot better?
		
Click to expand...

haha that's definitely the tone in the article isn't it


----------



## milliepops (26 July 2021)

while we're here the start list for tomorrow is up, looks like they are likely to get a dump of rain 

first 2 groups have times and then there's a gap while they allocate times to the final group.  the start time is 9am, but BEF seems to be saying BBC coverage is not starting until 9.30... i am skeptical about whether they really will cover the whole thing and think it will be scrambled in with the other sports so i'm going to get back on discovery i think...

https://eurodressage.com/2021/07/26/starting-order-2021-olympic-grand-prix-special


----------



## CanteringCarrot (26 July 2021)

Parrotperson said:



			well indeed. Thats the problem with the team vet doing the certification isn't it. It should be looked at by an independent vet. Keeps things fairer.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I think that would be better.


----------



## Kat (26 July 2021)

Ooooh that article hints at a suspicion that it is tactical


----------



## Parrotperson (26 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			haha that's definitely the tone in the article isn't it 

Click to expand...

that was always going to be the problem with this wasn't it? Its a silly change imho. Why not just let 4 compete, three best scores to count?


----------



## milliepops (26 July 2021)

Parrotperson said:



			that was always going to be the problem with this wasn't it? Its a silly change imho. Why not just let 4 compete, three best scores to count?
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you there, i really feel for the travelling reserves, why not have them ride having schlepped all the way over there.


----------



## Parrotperson (26 July 2021)

Kat said:



			Ooooh that article hints at a suspicion that it is tactical
		
Click to expand...

it does doesn't it! May not be of course but unless there is an independent vet check then we'll never know.


----------



## Parrotperson (26 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			I'm with you there, i really feel for the travelling reserves, why not have them ride having schlepped all the way over there.
		
Click to expand...

exactly!   What difference would it make by then. None! 4 to compete three best scores to count. easy peasey no cheating.


----------



## Parrotperson (26 July 2021)

its the eventing that worries me more. I mean how does that work. Say a team gets a really good dressage score off of one member then they substitute a better x country horse in? Or a better sj horse?  It would only take their own vet to say "oh that's lame now" 

Its a nonsense.


----------



## Kat (26 July 2021)

Even if they only let the traveling reserve compete as an individual it would be better than them being there but not competing. Plus it would avoid the potential advantage gained by substituting in a fresh horse. Especially in the eventing when a fresh horse on SJ day would be a huge advantage.


----------



## Kat (26 July 2021)

Also does this potentially have welfare implications. If a team were so inclined they could deliberately injure their horse so as to get a substitution


----------



## Parrotperson (26 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			while we're here the start list for tomorrow is up, looks like they are likely to get a dump of rain 

first 2 groups have times and then there's a gap while they allocate times to the final group.  the start time is 9am, but BEF seems to be saying BBC coverage is not starting until 9.30... i am skeptical about whether they really will cover the whole thing and think it will be scrambled in with the other sports so i'm going to get back on discovery i think...

https://eurodressage.com/2021/07/26/starting-order-2021-olympic-grand-prix-special

Click to expand...


Wow. Someone at Olympic HQ has been really overthinking the equestrian sports this year haven't  they! 

All this 3 to compete but you can swap someone in. Now "I know let's not give the final riders times. Lets work it out the really complicated way and see what's what at the end of the first two groups!!!!!"  

A tad difficult for all the final riders. I mean you don't k now when to start warming up for a start. 

Honestly. 

It'll be lets put a 5ft show jump in the middle of the dressage arena" next won't it ! 😂😂😂😂


----------



## milliepops (26 July 2021)

sure thing! that'll sort the wheat from the chaff, hahaha


----------



## splashgirl45 (26 July 2021)

what would we do without you  MP  

thanks for the link to the times, very useful.  i have decided to stay with discovery as i am also not convinced BBC will show it all. i am more confident that they will show the kur but cant bear commentary during the music so will prob stay with discovery, at least there is the option...looks like im doing nothing tomorrow apart from an early morning dog walk..


----------



## Parrotperson (26 July 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			what would we do without you  MP  

thanks for the link to the times, very useful.  i have decided to stay with discovery as i am also not convinced BBC will show it all. i am more confident that they will show the kur but cant bear commentary during the music so will prob stay with discovery, at least there is the option...looks like im doing nothing tomorrow apart from an early morning dog walk..
		
Click to expand...

technically I have togo to my husband's oncology appointment but I reckon this is much more important right? 😂😂😂

I'll miss it but luckily have worked out how to watch it back on discovery so that'll have to do! Bloody husbands. 😂


----------



## milliepops (26 July 2021)

i've booked 2 days off work so will be hanging out with HHO dressage nerds


----------



## DressageCob (26 July 2021)

I really want a team GB substitution. I want Gareth to ride.


----------



## Parrotperson (26 July 2021)

DressageCob said:



			I really want a team GB substitution. I want Gareth to ride.
		
Click to expand...

Why?  Do you think he'd do better than the others? Genuine question not being rude!!


----------



## DressageCob (26 July 2021)

Parrotperson said:



			Why?  Do you think he'd do better than the others? Genuine question not being rude!!
		
Click to expand...

He's a lovely quiet rider, thoroughly nice bloke and perfectly normal. Don't get me wrong, he's crazy talented, but he's worked for everything he has. He's dabbled in lots of disciplines, so is well-rounded, and basically networked, taught and got on people's radar. It wasn't handed to him as it was with others (who are also very talented, but obviously not at all aspirational for us mere mortals). 

I don't know that he'd do better than others, but I really wanted him to get to ride. it's just a shame his number 1 horse wasn't fit; if she were I bet he'd have been in the 3. 

Ultimately I want him to get to ride because he's a nice guy and he's worked for it.


----------



## teapot (26 July 2021)

The limiting to three was something to do with speeding up the competition across all three disciplines


----------



## splashgirl45 (26 July 2021)

i am happy to identify as a HHO dressage nerd      and will have square eyes by the end....


----------



## Goldenstar (26 July 2021)

Has anyone looked at the clips of the tests on the dressage hub ?
Have they done something to them ?
The horses look odd and IW looked like she had lost a third of her height and gained 10 kilos .


----------



## milliepops (26 July 2021)

Wouldn't put it past her 🙄


----------



## splashgirl45 (26 July 2021)

looks like it has been videoed from the tv, all looks very odd


----------



## milliepops (26 July 2021)

I'd like to have seen Gareth on the team too, this stupid 3 riders in a team thing makes it so difficult doesn't it


----------



## shortstuff99 (26 July 2021)

For the eventing substitution incurr something like 200 penalties? I can't quite remember, to stop the tactical substitution. 

The reason it is okay for dressage is due to the special being a whole new competition (no combined score).


----------



## Caol Ila (26 July 2021)

Can anyone tell me what times I should go to on Discovery to watch:

Carl Hester
Edward Gal
Jessica Von Bredow
Lottie Frey


----------



## milliepops (26 July 2021)

Carl  10am
Lottie 11.45
Edward and Jessica sometime after 1, tbc after the first 2 groups have finished.


----------



## Caol Ila (26 July 2021)

And the other American, Sabine. I've seen Steffan's and Adrienne's tests. Poor Adrienne. That horse can be really brilliant but it was not their day.


----------



## milliepops (26 July 2021)

She's also in the final group so tbc.
The link i posted earlier has the groups/times Tokyo time, we are 8 hours behind.


----------



## milliepops (26 July 2021)

Oh, are you wanting to watch the tests from the weekend? If so best to look at the start lists and just scroll through.


----------



## Equibrit (26 July 2021)

Penalties for substitutions in ;

*Eventing:*

Pre-competition substitution applies up to two hours before the start of the dressage test without any penalty. If a horse is not accepted at the 1st horse inspection, a pre-competition change can also be made without any penalty.
The reserve horse must be presented at the first inspection
An athlete/horse combination may be substituted by a reserve combination for medical/veterinarian reasons in any of the three tests after the start of competition.
Only one substitution per team is allowed.
Substitution will incur a team penalty of 20 points; additional penalties for a team member not completing a phase will be 100 pts each for dressage and stadium, and 200 for XC. (See also Substitution Activation rules on page 23 and additional penalties here.)
An athlete/horse combination can be substituted if eliminated, withdrawn, or retired, but no substitution is permitted if the combination has been eliminated for dangerous riding, abuse of horse, or if the combination has been disqualified for any other reason.
Where an athlete/horse combination is substituted, neither they nor the replacement combination will be eligible for the individual competition.


*Dressage:*

During the period between the Team Qualifier (Grand Prix) and up to two hours before the start of the Team Final (Grand Prix Special), the chef d’equipe may substitute a team member with an alternate athlete/horse.
The alternate combination can compete in the Special (Team Final) but will not be entitled to compete in the Freestyle (Individual Final).


Dressage Team start/times list;

https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/olympic-games/resOG2020-/pdf/OG2020-/EQU/OG2020-_EQU_C51(D)B_EQUODRESTEAM----------GPSP000100--.pdf 44


----------



## Equibrit (27 July 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			Has anyone looked at the clips of the tests on the dressage hub ?
Have they done something to them ?
The horses look odd and IW looked like she had lost a third of her height and gained 10 kilos .
		
Click to expand...


Probably videoed off the TV.


----------



## Caol Ila (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			Oh, are you wanting to watch the tests from the weekend? If so best to look at the start lists and just scroll through.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's what I was after.

I should see most of those guys in the GPS tomorrow. I am now organized and set up to watch on OH's laptop while I pretend I am doing work on mine.


----------



## Equibrit (27 July 2021)

Charlotte and Gio; Here


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 July 2021)

Here is a very interesting article about how they wanted to improve Lusitanos for top level dressage. They also go into the mechanics of moves etc.
https://www.horsemagazine.com/thm/2021/07/lusitano-shine-in-tokyo/


----------



## CanteringCarrot (27 July 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			Here is a very interesting article about how they wanted to improve Lusitanos for top level dressage. They also go into the mechanics of moves etc.
https://www.horsemagazine.com/thm/2021/07/lusitano-shine-in-tokyo/

Click to expand...

I saw this posted in the GBPRE group (not trying to be a creeper 🤣) and it really is an excellent article, IMO. I enjoyed reading it.


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 July 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			I saw this posted in the GBPRE group (not trying to be a creeper 🤣) and it really is an excellent article, IMO. I enjoyed reading it.
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha, then you will have seen me teaching my youngster to drink from a cup 🤣. 

There has been some rumblings now in Spain about why they haven't done the same thing and how the team is all foreign bred horses. Especially as for the world breeding champs they only send PREs. Be interesting to see if they can do the same as the Lusos by keeping the type and increasing the performance.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (27 July 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			Hahaha, then you will have seen me teaching my youngster to drink from a cup 🤣.

There has been some rumblings now in Spain about why they haven't done the same thing and how the team is all foreign bred horses. Especially as for the world breeding champs they only send PREs. Be interesting to see if they can do the same as the Lusos by keeping the type and increasing the performance.
		
Click to expand...

I missed the cup, I am going to go look now 😅

I actually thought about this with Spain too. I was a bit disappointed to see that with the Spanish team.

Edit: found the drinking out of a cup video 😂👌


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 July 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			I missed the cup, I am going to go look now 😅

I actually thought about this with Spain too. I was a bit disappointed to see that with the Spanish team.

Edit: found the drinking out of a cup video 😂👌
		
Click to expand...

It was disappointing, they definitely have the talent, oh well!

That filly makes me laugh everyday, she is such a character!

Good luck for the British and Portuguese teams today!


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

right. Ready!!!  will the coverage start on time today?!


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

Here we go  anyone else watching?


----------



## scats (27 July 2021)

Can I watch it online anywhere on my iPad?  I’ve got discovery plus on the tv but I’ve got dogs in in a minute so I’ll be in the salon when Carl is in.

Will watch for 20 minutes now though


----------



## Branna (27 July 2021)

scats said:



			Can I watch it online anywhere on my iPad?  I’ve got discovery plus on the tv but I’ve got dogs in in a minute so I’ll be in the salon when Carl is in.

Will watch for 20 minutes now though
		
Click to expand...

I'm watching on the discovery plus app on my phone whilst at work! Just download and log in


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

ought to be able to get discovery + on your ipad i would have thought? i had it on my phone before.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

little navigational error there but this is a nice start to the day otherwise


----------



## scats (27 July 2021)

Ah thank you! Yes, got it on my iPad now.


----------



## RachelFerd (27 July 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Or the horse is just not sound 🤷‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

I didn't think it look totally regular in the GP and remember thinking at the time that I'd be surprised if it wasn't w/d


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

I do love that portuguese horse and love that 'powerful' type.  Shame about the mistakes.


----------



## TheMule (27 July 2021)

I really like the luso but my overall impression is that that’s a bit what happens when you try to ride them like a warmblood and the quality of their strengths gets a bit diminished


----------



## Spotherisk (27 July 2021)

Watching on OH’s phone but really need to start work… please can someone tell me what time our British riders are on today?


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

Ooops


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

Enjoying john's interjections today, he seems to be piping up more often. keep checking the BBC to see if they have Bobby commentating but they're still showing other stuff


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

Spotherisk said:



			Watching on OH’s phone but really need to start work… please can someone tell me what time our British riders are on today?
		
Click to expand...

Carl is on at 10.00.


----------



## m1stify (27 July 2021)

Not showing it on the bbc anyway maybe they will show the GB team tests?


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

Spotherisk said:



			Watching on OH’s phone but really need to start work… please can someone tell me what time our British riders are on today?
		
Click to expand...

carl 10
Lottie 11.35
Charlotte tbc


----------



## Parrotperson (27 July 2021)

right I have to take OH to his oncology appointment so I'll be relying on you lot for an in. depth dissection of EVERY test especially Carl's!!

Got it?  Good. 😂😂


----------



## j1ffy (27 July 2021)

I've just tuned in on one laptop while working on the other  

Does anyone have the results in %age format? The official site is only showing points.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (27 July 2021)

Parrotperson said:



			right I have to take OH to his oncology appointment so I'll be relying on you lot for an in. depth dissection of EVERY test especially Carl's!!

Got it?  Good. 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Same re relying 😅 no way to watch.

Hope your husband's appointment goes well though.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

j1ffy said:



			I've just tuned in on one laptop while working on the other 

Does anyone have the results in %age format? The official site is only showing points.
		
Click to expand...

not managed to find it yet, and the FEI page has gone a bit screwy with the "previous competitor" being totally wrong!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (27 July 2021)

BBC feed is very tedious; despite being titled ‘dressage’ so far there’s been tennis - talking heads - taekwondo -talking heads and now protracted talking heads about rugby!

I can kind of sympathise with only being able to show two live sports at a time, but why then clog up the stream with pundits rather than showing what’s actually happening live!


----------



## Parrotperson (27 July 2021)

Apparently they aren't planning to move any dressage tests if that storm comes along. They've rearranged ged two days of rowing but the horses just gotta put upon with it 🙄🤬


----------



## Parrotperson (27 July 2021)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			BBC feed is very tedious; despite being titled ‘dressage’ so far there’s been tennis - talking heads - taekwondo -talking heads and now protracted talking heads about rugby!

I can kind of sympathise with only being able to show two live sports at a time, but why then clog up the stream with pundits rather than showing what’s actually happening live!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely or showing the same sports on BBc 1 and the red button. Maybe again they have no choice but it is odd.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

So David Marlin has been saying that the forecast isn't as bad as they are saying.... hmmmmmm....we will see!


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Here now! Forgot the dressage!!  How silly. Have I missed anything ?


----------



## m1stify (27 July 2021)

Enjoying my Wfh today! On The sofa with laptop working & laptop casting the dressage to my tv! Definitely would have had to take a day off if I was in the office 😎


----------



## Surbie (27 July 2021)

I am quietly fuming at the Beeb for advertising dressage and showing rugby instead.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (27 July 2021)

Rugby still on BBC. 

Really uncomfortable watching current rider (orange jacket). Very tense and so much pushing, pulling n shoving. Poor horses mouth.


----------



## TheMule (27 July 2021)

I really don’t enjoy watching this kind of riding, it’s not dressage.
Shame it’s rewarded with decent marks


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

Surbie said:



			I am quietly fuming at the Beeb for advertising dressage and showing rugby instead.
		
Click to expand...

yeah I'm glad I didn't believe the TV listings!  coughed up for a month on discovery + last night.


----------



## southerncomfort (27 July 2021)

PoppyAnderson said:



			Rugby still on BBC.

Really uncomfortable watching current rider (orange jacket). Very tense and so much pushing, pulling n shoving. Poor horses mouth.
		
Click to expand...

I'm no expert on dressage at all but I thought the same.

She looked like she was battling the horse rather than riding in harmony with it.


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

As this is the first I’ve seen, is this a set test or make your own?


----------



## Gloi (27 July 2021)

Lol a Sky commentator described dressage as "that special competition between horse and rider" 🤣 . Yeah, I've been there.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

This horse's trot and pi/pa stuff is very enjoyable to watch, i think.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

Equi said:



			As this is the first I’ve seen, is this a set test or make your own?
		
Click to expand...

set test, it's the Grand Prix Special.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (27 July 2021)

southerncomfort said:



			I'm no expert on dressage at all but I thought the same.

She looked like she was battling the horse rather than riding in harmony with it.
		
Click to expand...

I am not even watching and know which rider this is 😬


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (27 July 2021)

As no actual stream to watch, time to do some maths instead assuming the marks available are 470 per judge (as given on FEI site), then total possible marks for the GPS are 3290 meaning current % are:
NED 71.20
ESP 70.15
POR 68.69
SWE 67.44


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Pa really is nice


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Wonder if the poo stain gets marked down lol


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (27 July 2021)

USA 76.11 %


----------



## Sprat (27 July 2021)

Also watching while wfh, work on the laptop and dressage on the ipad. A Lyles test was nice to watch


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

Adrienne's test was very nice to watch i thought, the horse has super super trot and passage, i felt his balance in the canter didn't look always quite so amazing, but the whole test just looked utterly fluid and confident which is lovely as a spectator i think.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (27 July 2021)

Beautifully ridden test. Slightly strange passage I thought but lovely overall. 

Lucinda talking absolute guff about shoeing again.


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Carl after this one then? Hope vouge is playing ball today


----------



## Splash2310 (27 July 2021)

Is there a page with live scores to follow? 
I’m watching live but working so missed the USA score….


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

Equi said:



			Carl after this one then? Hope vouge is playing ball today
		
Click to expand...

yes


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

Splash2310 said:



			Is there a page with live scores to follow?
I’m watching live but working so missed the USA score….
		
Click to expand...

yeah but they are showing in points rather than %
i think this page is clearer than the FEI one today

https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly...strian/results-dressage-team-gpsp-000100-.htm


----------



## PoppyAnderson (27 July 2021)

Equi said:



			Carl after this one then? Hope vouge is playing ball today
		
Click to expand...


I've started feeling a bit nervous when Carl rides.


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

This is a fabulous horse!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (27 July 2021)

Splash2310 said:



			Is there a page with live scores to follow?
I’m watching live but working so missed the USA score….
		
Click to expand...

76% (see above)


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Far hind has a bit of a different action the the near sometimes on this one


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

really helpful commentary from Lucinda there, "a little something happened"   if you weren't watching that's fairly meaningless, haha.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

this horse has a lot of jump in the canter.


----------



## Splash2310 (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			yeah but they are showing in points rather than %
i think this page is clearer than the FEI one today

https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly...strian/results-dressage-team-gpsp-000100-.htm

Click to expand...




Malibu_Stacy said:



			76% (see above)
		
Click to expand...

Thank you both!


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

I love those tempis, they are so expressive and regular, really super to watch.


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Finally the music saga has been cleared up by John 😂


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

Equi said:



			Finally the music saga has been cleared up by John 😂
		
Click to expand...

hahahahahaha  John to the rescue! i think we're all Team John by now.

that was a fab test all round I would say.


----------



## Surbie (27 July 2021)

BBC now changed the listings for todays coverage so they say Rugby7s and Badminton. B*ggers!


----------



## attheponies (27 July 2021)

I'm on BBC they had better show Carl!


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

Good luck Carl!! Good Luck en Vogue!!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (27 July 2021)

DEN 74.21%


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

Surbie said:



			BBC now changed the listings for todays coverage so they say Rugby7s and Badminton. B*ggers!
		
Click to expand...

knew it would happen  I mean i get Dressage isn't the most fascinating if you aren't into it, but it would really help if they were a bit more upfront about what they were going to cover.


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Go get em Carl.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

eeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## Sprat (27 July 2021)

I'm not sure I can watch!!


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

He’s already playing it safe


----------



## Gloi (27 July 2021)

Sprat said:



			I'm not sure I can watch!!
		
Click to expand...

I can't so let me know what happens.


----------



## Sprat (27 July 2021)

Scores good so far


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

exquisite positioning in that first half pass


----------



## Supertrooper (27 July 2021)

I’m so nervous and I can’t even watch


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Vouge looks happier today


----------



## Kat (27 July 2021)

FFS BBC showing the badminton court being swept when Carl is doing his dressage 😣


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

and again. it just looks unhurried and balanced, i love to watch him ride, the horses aren't always the mega superstars that others have but the presentation is always so good.


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

Looking wonderful to me!!


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

It looks so relaxed but has gotten more expensive as it goes on. Really liking it


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Beauuuutyful


----------



## Sprat (27 July 2021)

I didn't breathe during the 1's


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

Sprat said:



			I didn't breathe during the 1's
		
Click to expand...

nope!


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

This man is soooo cool.  A genius test rider I reckon


----------



## Parrotperson (27 July 2021)

Am in car! Score?? Ta!


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

such control in the piris, tiny tiny


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Wow. Well done Carl a lovely test to watch


----------



## Sprat (27 July 2021)

How fabulous


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

that final piaffe really scooted and sat behind in the transition didn't it.  ahhhhhh fab. so pleased.


----------



## Ambers Echo (27 July 2021)

And I'm watching bloody rugby! So annoying !!


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 July 2021)

brilliant!!!!


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

Brilliant.  What a total inspiration and Vogue looked fabulous today.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (27 July 2021)

GBR 78.34% (Go Carl!)


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Yes I said wow to the final piaffe. He really settled well into that test


----------



## Surbie (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			knew it would happen  I mean i get Dressage isn't the most fascinating if you aren't into it, but it would really help if they were a bit more upfront about what they were going to cover.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely! 
It's amazing how quickly I can sign up for something tho - got to see most of Carl, and that was stunning!


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Haha bless look at vouge looking towards his admiring spectators


----------



## m1stify (27 July 2021)

fabulous test!!


----------



## Splash2310 (27 July 2021)

Fantastic test from Carl, he really pulled that out of the bag and it was a pleasure to watch!


----------



## Kat (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			knew it would happen  I mean i get Dressage isn't the most fascinating if you aren't into it, but it would really help if they were a bit more upfront about what they were going to cover.
		
Click to expand...

That's it, if they aren't going to show it just tell us so we can pay for discovery. Don't tell us they are showing it then leave us hanging!


----------



## m1stify (27 July 2021)

I'm really loving all the helmets!  all the shininess and bling really want a new one now, glad they got rid of the top hats.


----------



## Parrotperson (27 July 2021)

Was he smiling this time?
Also. Is there a score?


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

that looked like a cracking halt from Dorothee... i see halt bootcamp in my future, haha


----------



## PoppyAnderson (27 July 2021)

Omg, wow wow wow. WHAT a test. Absolutely brilliant. Well done Carl. Nailed every move. Thrilling. Am in tears!!!


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

Parrotperson said:



			Was he smiling this time?
Also. Is there a score?
		
Click to expand...




Malibu_Stacy said:



			GBR 78.34% (Go Carl!)
		
Click to expand...

yes he was smiling, haha


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

I might miss Charlotte today I have a lesson. Stupid horses


----------



## PoppyAnderson (27 July 2021)

Parrotperson said:



			Was he smiling this time?
Also. Is there a score?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, big smile! A very different Carl versus his first ride. 

78 point something!


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 July 2021)

i was so nervous today,  lovely to see carl smile at the end,that mark looks a little low to me but i havent seen anyone else to compare...i would have put him at 80% as some of that was so good..


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			that looked like a cracking halt from Dorothee... i see halt bootcamp in my future, haha
		
Click to expand...

I have no issue with halt, I’m also in boot camp to cut it out 🤣


----------



## j1ffy (27 July 2021)

Just caught up after a video call over-ran...what a lovely test from Carl!!


----------



## Parrotperson (27 July 2021)

Thanks everyone. Is 78% good enough I wonder.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

Equi said:



			I have no issue with halt, I’m also in boot camp to cut it out 🤣
		
Click to expand...

hehe
i absolutely crave that decisive step from canter up to halt, we get anchor out stopping rather than *uphill*


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

it's interesting watching this horse after En Vogue, they are similar in type but En Vogue seems lighter on his feet for me.


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

This is a great test so far I’m expecting the score has come up again not quite as relaxed though


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

I loved Dorothee's extended canter!! Horse looks very long in the back which is interesting...


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

🤞🏻 Lottie can have another new pb


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

ooooh GB closing the gap.... very early days of course. but a good postion to be in at this stage


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

time for cuppa and hang the washing out


----------



## Parrotperson (27 July 2021)

What did dorothee score?


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 July 2021)

I'm not sure her test deserved an 80%.....


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Parrotperson said:



			What did dorothee score?
		
Click to expand...

80


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

80.something


----------



## Parrotperson (27 July 2021)

Thanks milliepops


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			I'm not sure her test deserved an 80%.....
		
Click to expand...

no, particularly following En Vogue it didn't have the same easy way of going for me. it's annoying not having the individual marks today, anyone managed to find the breakdown?


----------



## Sprat (27 July 2021)

Agreed, it is frustrating not to have the marks


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (27 July 2021)

scores roundup after first riders for each team:
           %
GER 80.61
GBR 78.34
USA 76.11
DEN 74.21
NED 71.20
ESP 70.15
POR 68.69
SWE 67.44

I think unless one of the later German riders have a big issue (sudden lameness, blood in mouth etc) they’re going to get the gold.


----------



## 1523679 (27 July 2021)

Same here - I’m so glad I forked out for Discovery, but I’d like to see a few more scoreboards on screen. Especially like now - lovely harrowing and all, but it would be great if they could use the time to show some breakdown of the scoring


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			no, particularly following En Vogue it didn't have the same easy way of going for me. it's annoying not having the individual marks today, anyone managed to find the breakdown?
		
Click to expand...

Yes looked like she was having to work very hard for it, while Carl's looked effortless to me.


----------



## Parrotperson (27 July 2021)

Ah. So we’re scoring for people now not what’s in front of you. Bah humbug.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			Yes looked like she was having to work very hard for it, while Carl's looked effortless to me.
		
Click to expand...

it's one of the things that make him stand out as a rider, i think, he makes it look like the horses really go for themselves, within their capabilities.


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			it's one of the things that make him stand out as a rider, i think, he makes it look like the horses really go for themselves, within their capabilities.
		
Click to expand...

If I could choose any rider to be able to ride like it would be Carl hands down!


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Be interesting to see if this horse is better now


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 July 2021)

I'm now on a call so have to sneak here and watch on the catch up


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Stop rabbiting Lucinda 🙄


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

they've turned her down and the music up, haha


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (27 July 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			Yes looked like she was having to work very hard for it, while Carl's looked effortless to me.
		
Click to expand...

This is what I love about Carl and Charlotte. It’s so effortless and looks like a true partnership and I think that’s all true horse people can want/ask from from our beloved expensive pets. To feel on the same page and as a team.

I managed to miss Carl’s test thanks to baby deciding that was the moment to attack me with a bad episode of braxton hicks. I swear she better come between the end of today’s footage and the start of eventing. I don’t mind missing the eventing dressage so much but if I end up labouring during xc I will never let her forget it.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

this looks a touch horizontal in the canter work.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

well he looks thrilled  must be a proper bonus feeling to get pulled in after being the reserve.


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 July 2021)

well he was pleased, there were some nice bits in that test


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (27 July 2021)

ESP 2 73.75


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

He looks a bit less connected from front to back doesn't he?  His movement isn't quite all there


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Aww shame for them


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

so tricky with the special, they are used to cantering out of the passage


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

first nice thing she's said about him, that was a super willing transition into piaffe!


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

He’s just a bit confuddled today


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Bless I feel for the rider he’s under so much pressure


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

Can't believe Lucinda just said that they're (Lusos) are just coming to the fore...I wonder if she has done her history lessons lol!!


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

there will be some ruffled feathers with Lucinda describing Lusos as the "Spanish Portuguese breed" haha


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

palo1 said:



			Can't believe Lucinda just said that there (Lusos) are just coming to the fore...I wonder if she has done her history lessons lol!!
		
Click to expand...

this is today's Itchy Bed Moment I feel


----------



## PippiPony (27 July 2021)

Not this chaps day today


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 July 2021)

poor chap, such a shame, i dont like seeing anyone have a ride like that although wouldnt mind if it was gal


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

Horse is trying so hard bless him; lovely attitude but a bit hassled today!


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			poor chap, such a shame, i dont like seeing anyone have a ride like that although wouldnt mind if it was gal
		
Click to expand...

Hehe 😈


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			poor chap, such a shame, i dont like seeing anyone have a ride like that although wouldnt mind if it was gal
		
Click to expand...

Or even IW...


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Bless. Horse still gets a hug. Good try lads


----------



## HashRouge (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			there will be some ruffled feathers with Lucinda describing Lusos as the "Spanish Portuguese breed" haha
		
Click to expand...

She does blather a bit doesn't she!

Interesting that none of the Spanish riders are on PREs, but all the Portuguese seem to be on Lusos so far. Sorry if this has been commented on, I missed the action on Sat/ Sun.

I really liked how un-overbent Divina Flor was, if that makes sense. Sometimes she was even slightly in front of the vertical, which I guess is frowned on, but I thought she looked so nice and relaxed.


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 July 2021)

HashRouge said:



			She does blather a bit doesn't she!

Interesting that none of the Spanish riders are on PREs, but all the Portuguese seem to be on Lusos so far. Sorry if this has been commented on, I missed the action on Sat/ Sun.

I really liked how un-overbent Divina Flor was, if that makes sense. Sometimes she was even slightly in front of the vertical, which I guess is frowned on, but I thought she looked so nice and relaxed.
		
Click to expand...

I posted an article further up which discusses how they decided to create a Lusitano team. A really interesting read.


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 July 2021)

It's sad to hear you say Equador had a tough day, he can be a real top horse when he is on his game.


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Doesn’t really extend too much for walk


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (27 July 2021)

POR 2 68.30%


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Omg if I hear the ruler one more time


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

just needs to keep the forward thought in the piaffe, this one, there are times when she's in danger of going backwards! how tricky when the horse can stay on the spot so well


----------



## SEL (27 July 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			I managed to miss Carl’s test thanks to baby deciding that was the moment to attack me with a bad episode of braxton hicks. I swear she better come between the end of today’s footage and the start of eventing. I don’t mind missing the eventing dressage so much but if I end up labouring during xc I will never let her forget it.
		
Click to expand...

Stick it on in the delivery room - great distraction


----------



## Lexi_ (27 July 2021)

Does anyone have a link to the results that makes sense? The official Olympics website is showing it differently to how they did during the GP and I can’t work out percentages 😩


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Nice energy in the piris of a bit big


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

oh shushhhh, it's supposed to be a change at the end of the diagonal not in the corner


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			Does anyone have a link to the results that makes sense? The official Olympics website is showing it differently to how they did during the GP and I can’t work out percentages 😩
		
Click to expand...

nope everything seems to be totting up all the marks rather than showing a % today, weird.


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 July 2021)

that last piaffe looked pretty good to me, would love to see the individual marks


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (27 July 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			Does anyone have a link to the results that makes sense? The official Olympics website is showing it differently to how they did during the GP and I can’t work out percentages 😩
		
Click to expand...

See my earlier posts - to convert the points to a % divide by 3290 then x100


----------



## j1ffy (27 July 2021)

An exciting set of horses coming up now!


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Little blip in the extended trot


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

j1ffy said:



			An exciting set of horses coming up now!
		
Click to expand...

i've got a cup of tea half made but I can't leave to go and get it now can i?!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (27 July 2021)

SWE 2 75.71%


----------



## j1ffy (27 July 2021)

He's gone full-on spider-legs in this one  Maybe it's the Avengers influence?!


----------



## Lexi_ (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			nope everything seems to be totting up all the marks rather than showing a % today, weird.
		
Click to expand...

Glad it’s not just me! Take it Carl went well?


----------



## Parrotperson (27 July 2021)

BBC five live just tweeted they had commentary on Carl’s test. So why no bbc coverage. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			i've got a cup of tea half made but I can't leave to go and get it now can i?!
		
Click to expand...

Not at the moment lol


----------



## PippiPony (27 July 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			Does anyone have a link to the results that makes sense? The official Olympics website is showing it differently to how they did during the GP and I can’t work out percentages 😩
		
Click to expand...

divide the 0000's by 3290 and that seems to give the right %

So carl 2577.5 / 3290 = 0.783434 x 100 = 78.34%


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

urghhhhhhh does she think they don't bloody practice that walk transition?!


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Nice transition but nothing coming down at the back end really


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Did he miss a tempi


----------



## Lexi_ (27 July 2021)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			See my earlier posts - to convert the points to a % divide by 3290 then x100
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the maths assistance 😄

Trying to watch it but work keeps getting in the way!


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

Equi said:



			Did he miss a tempi
		
Click to expand...

If he did I didn't spot it


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Must have just been the angle/my eyes


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

getting a little tight behind in those 1s between the piris though.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

oh yeah the most important thing is how long your tails are


----------



## HashRouge (27 July 2021)

What's the verdict on Dream Boy's passage? I thought it looked odd, but I don't know why!


----------



## PippiPony (27 July 2021)

76.35% for Hans Peter


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (27 July 2021)

NED 2 76.35


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

HashRouge said:



			What's the verdict on Dream Boy's passage? I thought it looked odd, but I don't know why!
		
Click to expand...

i was just thinking that, the angle of his whole legs and body seems to be that he pushes himself upwards/forwards diagonally, whereas the ones who have a more horizontal forearm sort of ping upwards and along?  like a //// stride instead of sort of upside down U shape steps?


----------



## Kat (27 July 2021)

HashRouge said:



			What's the verdict on Dream Boy's passage? I thought it looked odd, but I don't know why!
		
Click to expand...

It does, almost dragging his hind toes at one point. 

I caved and subscribed to discovery+


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

The look of eagles 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

cooooooooooool hindlegs stepping under in that passage transition


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Yea there is a defined passage and extension


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Which I think dream boy lacked.


----------



## PippiPony (27 July 2021)

We can't rule the USA out of medal contention can we?


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Absolutely not


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

PippiPony said:



			We can't rule the USA out of medal contention can we?
		
Click to expand...

nope they are right up there. some very very talented combinations.


----------



## Kat (27 July 2021)

Love this American horse


----------



## 1523679 (27 July 2021)

not at all, this is lovely to watch


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

the reach in that half pass


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 July 2021)

this is looking good


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

Steffen is another of those really quiet riders who just allows forward all the time, lets the horse show itself off


----------



## southerncomfort (27 July 2021)

Wish they'd show a side view of the  extended canter.


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Very satisfied with that


----------



## PippiPony (27 July 2021)

Loving this test


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			Steffen is another of those really quiet riders who just allows forward all the time, lets the horse show itself off
		
Click to expand...

And you can see the horse thinking forwards too. Lovely


----------



## GinaGeo (27 July 2021)

This one is really lovely to watch.


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 July 2021)

lovely test


----------



## hoofprints1994 (27 July 2021)

What a wonderful horse!


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

like you feel there could  be even more in there, because the horse is looking so comfortable, so secure, you can imagine someone else pushing and shoving to try and get more but this correct judgement, it's really good


----------



## PippiPony (27 July 2021)

77,76% for Steffen Brilliant


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

It is really notable isn't it where those horses really lowering for the piaffe are different for example to IW's Bella Rose?


----------



## 1523679 (27 July 2021)

*applauds*


----------



## PippiPony (27 July 2021)

lot of pressure on Lottie!


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

palo1 said:



			It is really notable isn't it where those horses really lowering for the piaffe are different for example to IW's Bella Rose?
		
Click to expand...

Yea I see it now


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (27 July 2021)

USA 2 77.77%


----------



## Supertrooper (27 July 2021)

What times Lottie?


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 July 2021)

well deserved score,  although i was distracted by his tail after someone mentioned tails.  i dont have the commentary so i am missing lucindas words of wisdom


----------



## PippiPony (27 July 2021)

Supertrooper said:



			What times Lottie?
		
Click to expand...

11.35 i think she'll be the next one in


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Supertrooper said:



			What times Lottie?
		
Click to expand...

She’s in next


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 July 2021)

im nervous for her,  hope she has a good test


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

I’m loving this music lol


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

Good luck Lottie!! Good Luck Everdale


----------



## Denbob (27 July 2021)

Can't comment much on the horse and rider but I am loving the Avatar music for this test. Just been catching up between emails but can't wait for Lottie!!


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

This is a really lovely test too.


----------



## neddy man (27 July 2021)

Now on BBC1 Carl just when Lotti will be live


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

for once I agree with Lucinda, she did too many 1s there


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 July 2021)

did she do ones across the diagonal or did i miss them, she did too many on the centre line as well


----------



## TheMule (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			for once I agree with Lucinda, she did too many 1s there 

Click to expand...

She did- bit shocked it wasn’t noticed by all the judges!


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

neddy man said:



			Now on BBC1 Carl just when Lotti will be live
		
Click to expand...

thank god we have an alternative then, eh?!


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Good luck lottie  🇬🇧


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			did she do ones across the diagonal or did i miss them
		
Click to expand...

yes she did, there was one a bit tight or together behind.


----------



## j1ffy (27 July 2021)

Here come the nerves..! Utterly ridiculous that I get butterflies when they're on the other side of the world 😂


----------



## PippiPony (27 July 2021)

everything crossed.  holding my breath!


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 July 2021)

how do you know it wasnt noticed by the judges, the extra on the centre line i mean


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			how do you know it wasnt noticed by the judges, the extra on the centre line i mean
		
Click to expand...

John called out the marks and said evidently not all judges had spotted the error


----------



## 1523679 (27 July 2021)

Oooh go Lottie - everything crossed


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (27 July 2021)

DEN 2 77.11%


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			John called out the marks and said evidently not all judges had spotted the error
		
Click to expand...

have to have commentary on for his factoids and put up with Lucinda!


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Oh dear just a small blips


----------



## TPO (27 July 2021)

Who are the bbc commentators?


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

the curse of the passage-extended trot transition, noooooo


----------



## NinjaPony (27 July 2021)

I’ve cracked and put it on, just in time to see Lottie. I’ll have to catch up with Carl, I’m thrilled for him to have posted such a good score, no one deserves it more.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (27 July 2021)

Bugger. Broke into canter. That's our team medal gone 😩


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

TPO said:



			Who are the bbc commentators?
		
Click to expand...

the consensus yesterday was that Bobby Hayler would be doing it, not turning over now to check tho


----------



## Kat (27 July 2021)

oh that could be expensive! Such a shame he is a mega horse!


----------



## PippiPony (27 July 2021)

She's doing so well


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

ughhhhhhh come onnnnnnnn so much still to come this is nailbiting!


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Well done that was lovely


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

What a horse!  But what a tricky customer too!! Well done for keeping cool Lottie


----------



## Sprat (27 July 2021)

Urgh I've been on calls and have missed half of Lotties test


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Keep holding my breath lol


----------



## NinjaPony (27 July 2021)

He’s a hugely impressive horse but I do think rather her than me! He’s got a massive amount of jump and scope in the canter, these tempis are super.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

goosebumps in those tempis...


----------



## Denbob (27 July 2021)

To come back from an early mistake like that and keep riding you can really see the mental aspect of the sport, what a rider


----------



## rosiesowner (27 July 2021)

was holding my breath for those 1s on diagonal.  and what a powerful extended canter


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Doing so well lottie!


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

fab fab piri line


----------



## Lexi_ (27 July 2021)

This looks lovely. Shame about the mistake earlier but hopefully the other scores will be racking up to balance that out.


----------



## 1523679 (27 July 2021)

She’s done so well getting it back together after that error - esp given how young she is


----------



## neddy man (27 July 2021)

BBC supposedly showing dressage on 601 red button at11-55 ?


----------



## Sprat (27 July 2021)

What were the errors? I missed them!


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

oops don't pat him yet!  cheeky monkey!


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Brilliant well done. That’s a tricky customer for sure she did so well to hold him together I think he will have amazing presence in the freestyle lol


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (27 July 2021)

She needs roughly 75.5% + to keep GBR in silver medal position


----------



## j1ffy (27 July 2021)

Wow, what a ride! Well done Lottie


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

Sprat said:



			What were the errors? I missed them!
		
Click to expand...

cantered instead of extended trot out of the passage


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Sprat said:



			What were the errors? I missed them!
		
Click to expand...

Broke into canter out of the passage


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

Oh Lucinda, just shut up!! 'What a male' - honestly, a new low in commentary terms?!


----------



## Sprat (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			cantered instead of extended trot out of the passage
		
Click to expand...

Oh that's a shame


----------



## PippiPony (27 July 2021)

76.85%  brilliant considering the mistakes


----------



## Kat (27 July 2021)

She's done enough! YES!


----------



## TheMule (27 July 2021)

PoppyAnderson said:



			Bugger. Broke into canter. That's our team medal gone 😩
		
Click to expand...

We are well in for silver, one blip won’t change that


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Wonder if she will get loads of 10s again


----------



## PoppyAnderson (27 July 2021)

Rode for her life for the rest of the test. Very cheeky spooky boy there too!!! Minimum of silver for us going forward.


----------



## Supertrooper (27 July 2021)

Yippee 🤞🤞🤞🤞


----------



## rosiesowner (27 July 2021)

i think they've done an incredible job at their first olympics. competing in a team alongside carl and charlotte and holding their own. amazing lottie and everdale.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (27 July 2021)

GBR 2 76.85% (still in silver, but less of a buffer if the last USA or Danish riders pull out a mega score again)


----------



## SEL (27 July 2021)

That was lovely - there are some horses I really enjoy watching and that is one of them!


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

At the start of Lottie's test I was thinking how I wished my horse had longer legs...by the end I was just thinking that it is a good thing I don't ever need to ride a horse like that lol!!


----------



## Kat (27 July 2021)

A lot of pressure on Charlotte and Pumpkin now, let's hope for a massive PB!


----------



## PoppyAnderson (27 July 2021)

TheMule said:



			We are well in for silver, one blip won’t change that
		
Click to expand...

Hurrah!!!


----------



## SEL (27 July 2021)

palo1 said:



			At the start of Lottie's test I was thinking how I wished my horse had longer legs...by the end I was just thinking that it is a good thing I don't ever need to ride a horse like that lol!!
		
Click to expand...

I'd be bounced off after 2 strides of trot!


----------



## only_me (27 July 2021)

Watching also, not overly keen on isabelles test so far.
Seems very tight through the shoulder & just not doing it for me 
What do you all think?


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

"Very little behind"

very little compared to some of the others IN TOYKO
compared to your average horse at the local show down the road I'd still say the hindlegs are pretty decent!


----------



## j1ffy (27 July 2021)

This is doing nothing for me at all.


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

What time is Charlotte's test - sorry I have forgotten!?


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 July 2021)

her passage is very good but ext trot not so much


----------



## Denbob (27 July 2021)

Lucinda does have her moments "a fascinating extended trot like nothing we've seen today"


----------



## PippiPony (27 July 2021)

Team GB on ave 77.484%
Team USA on ave 76.824%
Team Denmark on 75.617%


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

palo1 said:



			What time is Charlotte's test - sorry I have forgotten!?
		
Click to expand...

we don't know yet, they are confirming times after the end of this group. there's an hour's break according to the schedule


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

Bella Rose looks slightly tired to me in fact.


----------



## Sprat (27 July 2021)

There is just something about IW that switches me off


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			we don't know yet, they are confirming times after the end of this group. there's an hour's break according to the schedule
		
Click to expand...

Oh bother, how am I supposed to plan my day?!!


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

is it just me or is the piaffe less tiggerish bouncing than on the weekend?


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 July 2021)

Interestingly have you noticed that Werth put the hindquarters down more in the piaffe today? Wonder if she saw the comments 🤣


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

palo1 said:



			Oh bother, how am I supposed to plan my day?!!
		
Click to expand...

just write off the next couple of hours


----------



## only_me (27 July 2021)

Hmm the scoring seems v high compared to what I’m seeing - still think tight in shoulders but wonder if this is a normal issue for IW as she seems to have quite a long contact compared to others


----------



## Kat (27 July 2021)

Really seeing the issue with the Piaffe, nothing like the quality and lowering of many of the others


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

IW is a machine!!


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

fair play, the music she's picked is ghastly for this horse


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			is it just me or is the piaffe less tiggerish bouncing than on the weekend?
		
Click to expand...

Snap 🤣


----------



## Kat (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			is it just me or is the piaffe less tiggerish bouncing than on the weekend?
		
Click to expand...

I didn't see the GP only the comments, if this is better then the piaffe in the GP must have been bad


----------



## PippiPony (27 July 2021)

Isabel has lucky boots - love that!


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Ahh it all makes sense now the only reason IW has such good tests is the magic boots lol


----------



## TheMule (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			is it just me or is the piaffe less tiggerish bouncing than on the weekend?
		
Click to expand...

I think her piaffe is better out of walk


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

That’s another big score for them coming.


----------



## only_me (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			fair play, the music she's picked is ghastly for this horse
		
Click to expand...

have they picked the track for themselves in the final?
Was wondering that as some music has been better suited than others 
Looking forward to the freestyle tomorrow!


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

Kat said:



			I didn't see the GP only the comments, if this is better then the piaffe in the GP must have been bad
		
Click to expand...

yeah the GP piaffe was pinging up and down miles off the ground, passage with the handbrake on, the transitions in and out were stellar but this piaffe today is definitely better IMO


----------



## NinjaPony (27 July 2021)

IW doesn’t do much for me but I maintain that Bella Rose looks like a Stubbs horse, she is so elegant. I just think the test lacks some of the fire and sparkle of some of the other horse.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (27 July 2021)

PippiPony said:



			Team GB on ave 77.484%
Team USA on ave 76.824%
Team Denmark on 75.617%
		
Click to expand...

I get GBRs average as 77.595? (Though that may be rounding errors on my part, did you get those from the averaging the points then converting to a % or averaging the %?)


----------



## neddy man (27 July 2021)

Lotti on 601 BBC now


----------



## j1ffy (27 July 2021)

83% for IW I think


----------



## PippiPony (27 July 2021)

Wow 83.298%


----------



## rosiesowner (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			fair play, the music she's picked is ghastly for this horse
		
Click to expand...

agree... i don't know, seems a bit pretentious almost? very stereotypical and what you'd expect to hear during dressage. i can imagine a non horsey member of the public switching it on and having all their assumptions of the sport confirmed!


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

only_me said:



			have they picked the track for themselves in the final?
Was wondering that as some music has been better suited than others
Looking forward to the freestyle tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...

yeah they were explaining it earlier
they could either have the venue sort it for them or produce their own.


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			fair play, the music she's picked is ghastly for this horse
		
Click to expand...

Well Lucinda disagrees with you hahahahahahaha!! BR is such a beautiful mare, I would have preferred nicer music for her.  She has a lovely passage too.


----------



## only_me (27 July 2021)

“Style unto her own”

Was that a compliment or slightly sarcastic?


----------



## Kat (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			yeah the GP piaffe was pinging up and down miles off the ground, passage with the handbrake on, the transitions in and out were stellar but this piaffe today is definitely better IMO
		
Click to expand...

Wow! 

I wasn't too impressed with her passage either, the hind legs weren't really stepping under. 

Not that I could do any better of course!


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

NinjaPony said:



			IW doesn’t do much for me but I maintain that Bella Rose looks like a Stubbs horse, she is so elegant. I just think the test lacks some of the fire and sparkle of some of the other horse.
		
Click to expand...

stubbs horse is SPOT ON!


----------



## PippiPony (27 July 2021)

Team Germany on 81.953%


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Yep I’m deffo missing Charlotte 😢


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 July 2021)

she looked very mechanical to me today, very uninspiring, reckon the heat has got to her


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			stubbs horse is SPOT ON!
		
Click to expand...

She is very similar shade of chestnut and markings to Whistlejacket...


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

I’ll watch on catch up before I read the thread


----------



## SEL (27 July 2021)

NinjaPony said:



			IW doesn’t do much for me but I maintain that Bella Rose looks like a Stubbs horse, she is so elegant. I just think the test lacks some of the fire and sparkle of some of the other horse.
		
Click to expand...

^^^ this. She'd make a stunning Stubbs painting, but just doesn't come out with the bounce that most of the others do. Perhaps that's just because the horse is such a professional and its all in a day's work for her


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 July 2021)

I may not enjoy IW, but she knows how not to let a judge take marks away.


----------



## teapot (27 July 2021)

Right time for some frantic maths over what Charlotte needs to score…

I’ve not seen any yet - clients keep ringing.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

Bella Rose is almost a bit too machine like these days, she seems ultra controlled and obedient but it's without the lightness of, say En Vogue, or the drama of Everdale - those things that show you the horse has its own brilliance, BR is sort of confirming to Isabell's brilliance if you see what I mean?


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (27 July 2021)

Any one know when Charlotte is riding?


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (27 July 2021)

Team scores (adding %) after 2 riders:

POR 136.99
ESP 143.90
SWE 144.15
NED 147.55
DEN 151.31
USA 153.88
GBR 155.19
GER 163.91

so, barring aforementioned disasters, Germany are looking pretty secure for gold, then it’s a bunfight between GBR/USA/DEN for silver and bronze


----------



## only_me (27 July 2021)

Horse was v mechanical - no bounce/personality of horse but obviously judges liked the style of test.

wonder how horse’s home life compares to carl/charlottes horse’s lives, their horses always seem to have a “personality” in the tests and wonder if that makes a difference too

disclaimer - i have no idea how IW keeps her horses just a musing


----------



## rosiesowner (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			Bella Rose is almost a bit too machine like these days, she seems ultra controlled and obedient but it's without the lightness of, say En Vogue, or the drama of Everdale - those things that show you the horse has its own brilliance, BR is sort of confirming to Isabell's brilliance if you see what I mean?
		
Click to expand...

think you've put into words there. i don't see bella rose's individuality shine through. it's almost a little bit 'too perfect' and we lose a bit of the emotion


----------



## rosiesowner (27 July 2021)

Can't find exact time the next session starts. Need to go do housework. What time do I need to abandon the hoover to come back to watch the last lot go?


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

myheartinahoofbeat said:



			Any one know when Charlotte is riding?
		
Click to expand...

times at toyko time here
https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly...51(D)B_EQUODRESTEAM----------GPSP000100--.pdf

we're 8 hours behind.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

restarting 12.55.

charlotte on at 1.55


----------



## rosiesowner (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			restarting 12.55.

charlotte on at 1.55
		
Click to expand...

You are the hero we all needed, thank you!


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

so it was our own Andrew Gardner that scored Isabell the highest. swedish judge had her 20 marks lower.


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			times at toyko time here
https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly...51(D)B_EQUODRESTEAM----------GPSP000100--.pdf

we're 8 hours behind.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. I've got a saddler coming at 2pm. I hope she's late.


----------



## TPO (27 July 2021)

I'm a bit of an expert now that I've watched three whole tests 😜

But out of Carl, Lottie and IW I much preferred IW 🙈 I thought the music was an excellent accompaniment too; very clever. 

Not that it was an open, open frame but BR was in a much more pleasing frame to my "expert" eye than the other two horses.

Clearly I have failed the entry requirements for the HHO dressage club 😂


----------



## Jeni the dragon (27 July 2021)

Just home in time to see Lottie and IW! Farrier was a bit late so haven't seen as much I hoped!


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

I'm watching the Iplayer coverage while waiting to see what Bobby had to say  
https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p09pjzf0/olympics-day-4-red-button-dressage


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			Bella Rose is almost a bit too machine like these days, she seems ultra controlled and obedient but it's without the lightness of, say En Vogue, or the drama of Everdale - those things that show you the horse has its own brilliance, BR is sort of confirming to Isabell's brilliance if you see what I mean?
		
Click to expand...

Spot on: BR does what she is told, when she is told and there is a certain weariness to that, a slight diminishment of the horse's clear character which is a bit sad.  IW is a machine and a brilliant test rider but today they seemed sort of robotic compared to some other, less correct combinations.  I know which I prefer.  Perhaps IW prefers winning to that very specific engagement with a unique horse's character...I dunno.


----------



## Kat (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			Bella Rose is almost a bit too machine like these days, she seems ultra controlled and obedient but it's without the lightness of, say En Vogue, or the drama of Everdale - those things that show you the horse has its own brilliance, BR is sort of confirming to Isabell's brilliance if you see what I mean?
		
Click to expand...

I think a lot of the German horses are a bit like that (although I used to enjoy watching Damon Hill)



Malibu_Stacy said:



			Team scores (adding %) after 2 riders:

POR 136.99
ESP 143.90
SWE 144.15
NED 147.55
DEN 151.31
USA 153.88
GBR 155.19
GER 163.91

so, barring aforementioned disasters, Germany are looking pretty secure for gold, then it’s a bunfight between GBR/USA/DEN for silver and bronze
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I think the drama is going to be the battle for Bronze, it is pretty tight between GB/USA/Denmark. I do hope Charlotte can pull out enough to keep us in silver.


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Oooo I might just be able to catch her if my instructor lets us start five mins late 😂


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

Kat said:



			I think a lot of the German horses are a bit like that (although I used to enjoy watching Damon Hill)
		
Click to expand...

I absolutely loved Damon Hill. I think Helen Langehanenburg is a nice rider to watch too.  she was excellent hosting the BD convention a few years ago.


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

Poor timing Charlotte, poor timing - I have so much to do here!!


----------



## NinjaPony (27 July 2021)

Is there anyway I can quickly watch Carl’s test does anyone know? Discovery won’t let me go back whilst it’s still live and I’d really like to see it!


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

iplayer i think - link above, scroll back a bit, they  showed lottie first I think, that's what I'm watching now


----------



## Kat (27 July 2021)

NinjaPony said:



			Is there anyway I can quickly watch Carl’s test does anyone know? Discovery won’t let me go back whilst it’s still live and I’d really like to see it!
		
Click to expand...

On a mobile/tablet you can just drag the slider back to rewind (that's how I watched it as I hadn't registered until the BBC let us down).


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 July 2021)

exactly right palo 1


----------



## NinjaPony (27 July 2021)

Thanks all!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (27 July 2021)

Does anyone else get sick of Germany winning all of the time? 



Says the person in Germany


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 July 2021)

MP,  am i being really thick, how do you know about individual scores, would like to look while the break is on,thanks


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

gawd what a shame they didn't get Bobby to commentate the rest of it, no piffle about lucky boots and astonishment about how well the riders have trained a walk transition, haha


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			MP,  am i being really thick, how do you know about individual scores, would like to look while the break is on,thanks
		
Click to expand...

preliminary results here
https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly...73(D)A_EQUODRESTEAM----------GPSP000100--.pdf


----------



## Sprat (27 July 2021)

Phew, I've got time to nip to the supermarket before Charlotte


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

ha i didn't notice Isabell came into the arena in counter canter. that's some planning.
how interesting that Bobby complements her on her extensions and Lucinda was saying they were poor.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (27 July 2021)

What time re starting please?


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			What time re starting please?
		
Click to expand...

12.55


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			12.55
		
Click to expand...

Fanks x!


----------



## Surbie (27 July 2021)

This seems a little harsh (from the Guardian, whose grasp of equestrian sport is a little fragile tbf).

*An early take from our dressage correspondent:* It seems Lottie Fry and Everdale have let the side down ...

Barney Ronay   (@barneyronay)​A shattering round so far. The wheels have come off here​July 27, 2021​ 
Barney Ronay   (@barneyronay)​Already talk in the press seats of a root and branch review of British dressage. Should we copy the German model?​July 27, 2021​


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

ah they can get stuffed
hardly a let down, was it!!


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

Surbie said:



			This seems a little harsh (from the Guardian, whose grasp of equestrian sport is a little fragile tbf).

*An early take from our dressage correspondent:* It seems Lottie Fry and Everdale have let the side down ...

Barney Ronay   (@barneyronay)​A shattering round so far. The wheels have come off here​July 27, 2021​ 
Barney Ronay   (@barneyronay)​Already talk in the press seats of a root and branch review of British dressage. Should we copy the German model?​July 27, 2021​

Click to expand...

Good grief, that is just dire!! We should be absolutely delighted with Lottie's test.  How the hell are we supposed to move forward if we don't take risks with brilliant young riders too?  How mean as well.  The Guardian knows nothing though!!


----------



## PippiPony (27 July 2021)

Good grief!  The team is doing brilliantly!


----------



## Kat (27 July 2021)

Surbie said:



			This seems a little harsh (from the Guardian, whose grasp of equestrian sport is a little fragile tbf).

*An early take from our dressage correspondent:* It seems Lottie Fry and Everdale have let the side down ...

Barney Ronay   (@barneyronay)​A shattering round so far. The wheels have come off here​July 27, 2021​ 
Barney Ronay   (@barneyronay)​Already talk in the press seats of a root and branch review of British dressage. Should we copy the German model?​July 27, 2021​

Click to expand...

WTF????? 

We're standing in second place with all three riders qualified for the individual. Lottie is a young rider at her first Olympics and has posted a very respectable score, in line with what you would expect for the least experienced combination in the team. 

I'd say things are going pretty well to have us in the top two when we have three relatively inexperienced horses/combinations.


----------



## teapot (27 July 2021)

Given Barney Ronay can't spell Werth correctly I think we can all take a pinch of salt...


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

since his later tweets were about isabell "Verth" i don't reckon he's the expert he thinks!


----------



## NinjaPony (27 July 2021)

Erm, what?? Did they watch the test/have they seen the current standings?? I know we like to get our sport a bit more mainstream but we can do without drivel like that..


----------



## Denbob (27 July 2021)

God his twitter is frustrating "Can we not Piaffe?" on your horse then my dude show us all how it's done


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

the commentary from Nick and Bobby is so much more *meaningful*. none of this ah they can relax in the extended walk, no, she's pointing out why it is such a difficult technical movement, not a relief at all is it, there's so much to *achieve*


----------



## NinjaPony (27 July 2021)

Finally caught up with Carl- what a great test. Personally I feel it could have been even closer to 80%, so much harmony and relaxation. That piaffe is textbook, streets ahead of IW in my (admittedly biased) opinion. The tempis were a real highlight too, overall it just flowed so seamlessly, a masterclass from Carl.


----------



## Kat (27 July 2021)

Denbob said:



			God his twitter is frustrating "Can we not Piaffe?" on your horse then my dude show us all how it's done
		
Click to expand...

I think perhaps he should stick to football


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

TPO said:



			I'm a bit of an expert now that I've watched three whole tests 😜

But out of Carl, Lottie and IW I much preferred IW 🙈 I thought the music was an excellent accompaniment too; very clever.

Not that it was an open, open frame but BR was in a much more pleasing frame to my "expert" eye than the other two horses.

Clearly I have failed the entry requirements for the HHO dressage club 😂
		
Click to expand...

HHO Dressage Nerds permit differing opinions  

i rewatched the 3 shown on BBC to look again without the anxiety around counting etc..
I think BR's frame is pretty much utterly consistent, yes. En Vogue is greener at this level by far and the inconsistency showed in the piaffe/passage now and then, you could see Carl have to ask him to stay up to the contact a couple of times. 

I did think BR's piaffe was better today, it was less *boing* and more sitting, i was thinking of what the article SS posted earlier said about the main angles in the piaffe coming from the fetlocks and i thought well perhaps this mare just can't fold her hips in the same way some of the others can, i think you see this in the piris today like on Sunday, they are small and balanced just not sitting.
Isabell is a technical master, clearly, there is no scope for error... i think just the magic is a little bit missing for me


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

well the start to the Special really suits this lovely horse


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 July 2021)

Isn't Fogoso just magnificent!


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

compared to Bella Rose, look at his ears flicking around, he's so engaged with the rider and his surroundings


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			Isn't Fogoso just magnificent![/QUOTE

Absolutely.  He has lightness, spirit and relaxation in spite of his huge, muscular physique.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 July 2021)

will his piaffe get a 10, i bet it doesnt, but i think it deserves a 9 as not quite still in his mouth


----------



## TheMule (27 July 2021)

Fogoso is who I would choose to ride- simply superb


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

they said he had some 9s at the start of the test for it


----------



## NinjaPony (27 July 2021)

Really enjoying Fogoso, love his little pricked ears in the extension. He has so much presence and charisma, fabulous transitions in and out of the passage/piaffe. He looks chuffed with himself, brilliant to watch!


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

That was just joyful to watch - I would rather watch that than the technical correctness of IW.  Dreamy!


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 July 2021)

what a lovely test, so harmonious.  he wont get a huge score as his paces arent huge ,what a little trier though .. it was so nice to watch


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

Lucinda, just stop talking about things you can't possibly know - sore foot or slightly unbalanced !!(re: shoeing!!).


----------



## Kat (27 July 2021)

He's gorgeous, really loved his test, a pleasure to watch, although the final centre line looked a little bit hard work. I wonder if he was tiring a bit? His rider looked absolutely thrilled though, lovely to see how much they both enjoyed themselves.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

palo1 said:



			Lucinda, just stop talking about things you can't possibly know - sore foot or slightly unbalanced !!(re: shoeing!!).
		
Click to expand...

no! it's to protect his feet from his itchy bed!!


----------



## only_me (27 July 2021)

Swedish rider is having a lovely test, horse looks like would be a lovely fun ride!
Horse just appears happy and enjoying himself. Much prefer this test


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			no! it's to protect his feet from his itchy bed!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, of course - forgot about the problem these horses have with itchy beds lol!!


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

only_me said:



			Swedish rider is having a lovely test, horse looks like would be fun to ride!
		
Click to expand...

Very beautiful.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

that was a really nice start, compared to some it felt like the transitions back to passage could have been more uphill, the gear changes were superb but it just looked like you'd expect slightly better balance from a horse that seems to move between them so easily.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

be so nice for the team if they get one right up there in the scores


----------



## Michen (27 July 2021)

Sorry if I've missed it but what time is CDJ on?


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

Michen said:



			Sorry if I've missed it but what time is CDJ on?
		
Click to expand...

1.55


----------



## Michen (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			1.55
		
Click to expand...

Thanks MP


----------



## NinjaPony (27 July 2021)

I like this Swedish horse, he looks very rideable and soft. A nice partnership to watch.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

yeah really good, and a nice boost for the team.


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

I love this horse (Elegance)


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

save me looking away and googling, why is Beatriz riding for France now?  anyone know?  
eta not beatriz, sorry, the other ex spaniard!


----------



## teapot (27 July 2021)

Did Lucinda get a brief to commentate like she's writing for the Daily Mail?!

ETS: I mean there's basics and then there's ears matching coat commentary...


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

teapot said:



			Did Lucinda get a brief to commentate like she's writing for the Daily Mail?!
		
Click to expand...

believe so!


----------



## PippiPony (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			save me looking away and googling, why is Beatriz riding for France now?  anyone know?
		
Click to expand...

She's riding for Spain same as ever??


----------



## Caol Ila (27 July 2021)

She's riding for Spain.


----------



## PippiPony (27 July 2021)

Am having to work so have the commentary down!


----------



## Kat (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			save me looking away and googling, why is Beatriz riding for France now?  anyone know?
		
Click to expand...

It said spain when she went in


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

edited, sorry i meant Morgan.


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

Yes, Lucinda canter half pass is such a relief...!! Hahahahahaha


----------



## Caol Ila (27 July 2021)

I like Lucinda Green a lot (have chatted to her for a HHO article I was writing), but she does talk some sh1te as a dressage commentator. 

This horse is a lot tighter in his front end than some of the others.


----------



## only_me (27 July 2021)

Caol Ila said:



			I like Lucinda Green a lot (have chatted to her for a HHO article I was writing), but she does talk some sh1te as a dressage commentator.

This horse is a lot tighter in his front end than some of the others.
		
Click to expand...

Is he tighter or just not as flashy/flingy infront?
He’s not my type of horse & seems a little unsure but really trying for his rider!
Of course my type is what I currently own who couldn’t be more different 😂


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

Bravo Beatriz!! Bravo Elegance!


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			edited, sorry i meant Morgan.
		
Click to expand...

well i answered my own question, if anyone else was curious about Morgan Barbancon she said it was hard to travel to the south for the selection comps and also as dual nationality she felt very french.


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 July 2021)

Total US still dropped behind in the halt.....


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

These Toto babies are incredible horses.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

he's got a HUGE walk compared to some of the others


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

Forgive my utter ignorance but in passage is the horse's forearm supposed to be above parallel to the ground?  I was under the impression that the foreleg should be parallel to ground level.  Total US is so exaggerated that his forearm is definately above parallel. His movement is just extraordinary...


----------



## Kat (27 July 2021)

His passage is amazing

eek but a wrong strike off into canter, what a shame


----------



## NinjaPony (27 July 2021)

Total US is not the finished article yet but I have to admit I am extremely impressed with his athleticism. Whatever you think about Totilas/EG, the talent is undeniable, and he has so much power behind as well as in front.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

the other thing that's improved noticeably at this level is the walks really, they used to be brittle and irregular and tend towards being lateral, there's definitely been a big upward trend towards correct walks.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

NinjaPony said:



			Total US is not the finished article yet but I have to admit I am extremely impressed with his athleticism. Whatever you think about Totilas/EG, the talent is undeniable, and he has so much power behind as well as in front.
		
Click to expand...

agreed, i think this is a fabulous horse.


----------



## only_me (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			the other thing that's improved noticeably at this level is the walks really, they used to be brittle and irregular and tend towards being lateral, there's definitely been a big upward trend towards correct walks.
		
Click to expand...

lucinda mentioned double marks for walks - is this new?


----------



## Kat (27 July 2021)

Was there a mistake in the tempis too? Something didn't look right behind?


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

only_me said:



			lucinda mentioned double marks for walks - is this new?
		
Click to expand...

not to my knowledge, i think in the past it was just accepted that by the time you had trained all the GP moves the walk was gone to poo.


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 July 2021)

I know my feelings aren't hidden 🤣, but I seriously doubt he's going to stay sound long term.


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

I love his spirit and expressiveness - I hope he has a long working life; he is very young for this!!


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Just caught gal a few blips but still impressive for a 9yo


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

palo1 said:



			Forgive my utter ignorance but in passage is the horse's forearm supposed to be above parallel to the ground?  I was under the impression that the foreleg should be parallel to ground level.  Total US is so exaggerated that his forearm is definately above parallel. His movement is just extraordinary...
		
Click to expand...

compare that to the marginally bended legs of Dream Boy!


----------



## Kat (27 July 2021)

He could be awesome for the next olympics, very impressive for a 9 year old


----------



## Caol Ila (27 July 2021)

I loved that horse. And the way Edward sits that huge movement. It's always super impressive.


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			compare that to the marginally bended legs of Dream Boy!
		
Click to expand...

Yes.  What is 'correct'? I guess over emphasis would suggest more relaxation, suppleness etc but I would worry about that extent of movement.  Not sure it is easy to explain exactly that to a horse though...!


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

I really want Bobby Hayler and Lucinda to go head to head on Bella Rose's extensions, hahahaha


----------



## j1ffy (27 July 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			I know my feelings aren't hidden 🤣, but I seriously doubt he's going to stay sound long term.
		
Click to expand...

I'm afraid I thought the same when John talked about him possibly being at the 2024 and 2028 Olympics! It was an impressive test though.


----------



## rosiesowner (27 July 2021)

Really enjoy watching this combination. Bohemian is stunning.


----------



## only_me (27 July 2021)

I’d imagine with the amount of athleticism Total US has it will always be more difficult to manage his type regardless of who owns/rides him.

Soundness has many factors!

I’m always impressed that EG as a male rider can cope with the height the knee gets to and shoves the shoulder up 😜


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 July 2021)

oh dear, i must be the only one who isnt impressed with how flashy this horse is.  to me that was not a harmonious test and he was short in front the whole time, apart from walk, obviously.  i am not a fan of totilas type horses and although i think EG is a brilliant rider, the tests he rides always look forced to me.  i know i am the only one, but thats my feelings!!


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 July 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			oh dear, i must be the only one who isnt impressed with how flashy this horse is.  to me that was not a harmonious test and he was short in front the whole time, apart from walk, obviously.  i am not a fan of totilas type horses and although i think EG is a brilliant rider, the tests he rides always look forced to me.  i know i am the only one, but thats my feelings!!
		
Click to expand...

No don't worry I don't enjoy EG's tests either.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

palo1 said:



			Yes.  What is 'correct'? I guess over emphasis would suggest more relaxation, suppleness etc but I would worry about that extent of movement.  Not sure it is easy to explain exactly that to a horse though...!
		
Click to expand...

so the FEI guidelines don't talk about the forearm, they talk about the toes; each raised foreleg should have the toe about the height of the middle of the opposite cannon. and hind toes above the fetlock of the supporting hind. I guess because some horses just ARE naturally very expressive with the forearm and others aren't, but height of toes gives you an idea of the activity?


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

i think we are complementing the horse's natural athleticism rather than the performance?


----------



## Caol Ila (27 July 2021)

Bohemian is a lovely horse.  Very slick test so far.


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			so the FEI guidelines don't talk about the forearm, they talk about the toes; each raised foreleg should have the toe about the height of the middle of the opposite cannon. and hind toes above the fetlock of the supporting hind. I guess because some horses just ARE naturally very expressive with the forearm and others aren't, but height of toes gives you an idea of the activity?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. No idea why I was fixed on forearms lol!! Toes it is.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

palo1 said:



			Thank you. No idea why I was fixed on forearms lol!! Toes it is.
		
Click to expand...

i completely understand, it's so eyecatching. the ones with the forearms up make a more pleasing step shape to my eyes.


----------



## Sprat (27 July 2021)

Caol Ila said:



			Bohemian is a lovely horse.  Very slick test so far.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I like this pair


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

Beautiful!   Gorgeous horse.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

tense stuff at the end of this group!


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 July 2021)

I like Bohemian


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

ugh yes yes it's got eggbars and pads on, yawwwwwn
someone tell Sabine her tails are too long


----------



## rosiesowner (27 July 2021)

I'm an idiot. I have discovery + on my laptop but i'd like to watch charlotte on the tv now i'm done washing up! how are you watching on the bbc?


----------



## Caol Ila (27 July 2021)

Bring us a bronze, Sabine!


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 July 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			No don't worry I don't enjoy EG's tests either.
		
Click to expand...

   glad its not just me


----------



## SEL (27 July 2021)

rosiesowner said:



			I'm an idiot. I have discovery + on my laptop but i'd like to watch charlotte on the tv now i'm done washing up! how are you watching on the bbc?
		
Click to expand...

I'm on Discovery - the gymnastics was on BBC when I turned it on and I don't trust them to change over.

Although I'm fascinated by gymnastics because I'd need a trip to A&E after a forward roll


----------



## teapot (27 July 2021)

So easy to forget how good the US are at dressage given we rarely see them!


----------



## Surbie (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			ugh yes yes it's got eggbars and pads on, yawwwwwn
someone tell Sabine her tails are too long 

Click to expand...

Why is she making such a thing about eggbar shoes & other remedial farriery?


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

rosiesowner said:



			I'm an idiot. I have discovery + on my laptop but i'd like to watch charlotte on the tv now i'm done washing up! how are you watching on the bbc?
		
Click to expand...

assuming BBC will turn over for charlotte's test but I have the discovery app on my tv and i'm watching on that.


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 July 2021)

i like this horse a lot,  my tv keeps sticking is it just me


----------



## Michen (27 July 2021)

Surbie said:



			Why is she making such a thing about eggbar shoes & other remedial farriery?
		
Click to expand...

I don’t know but I’m finding it interesting. HHO would generally tell you most forms of remedial farriery are the devil but, if it’s good enough for Olympic horses..


----------



## Caol Ila (27 July 2021)

Beautiful elegant horse.


----------



## NinjaPony (27 July 2021)

As if this horse is ‘leaning’ on her…. What a wonderful example of self carriage, harmony and balance. I am so so impressed with this combination.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

i find the shoeing interesting but I'm happy to spot it for myself in the slo mos and it would be more useful to have info like what John is giving us!


----------



## rosiesowner (27 July 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			i like this horse a lot
		
Click to expand...

Me too actually. I usually prefer little horses. However love this one, so elegant but not in a horrible spider leg way.


----------



## Surbie (27 July 2021)

I really like this one, but in passage his left hind appears a lot lower than the right, or is that the camera angle?


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

NinjaPony said:



			As if this horse is ‘leaning’ on her…. What a wonderful example of self carriage, harmony and balance. I am so so impressed with this combination.
		
Click to expand...

yep, must be an amazing feeling <3


----------



## meggymoo (27 July 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			i like this horse a lot,  my tv keeps sticking is it just me
		
Click to expand...

No mine keeps freezing too.  If it does it for CDJ I shall be more than cross!


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 July 2021)

my screen has gone black


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

Surbie said:



			I really like this one, but in passage his left hind appears a lot lower than the right, or is that the camera angle?
		
Click to expand...

i think the white sock might be an optical illusion.


----------



## rosiesowner (27 July 2021)

God this horse is absolutely bloody lovely. This final line is stunning.


----------



## SEL (27 July 2021)

oooh that was nice!


----------



## RachelFerd (27 July 2021)

I really enjoyed Sabine's test


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

Amazing test!! Fabulous Sabine - what a horse too


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

really super duper!  

no probs with playback here, will have fingers xd for you guys..


----------



## meggymoo (27 July 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			my screen has gone black
		
Click to expand...

Nooooooo!


----------



## humblepie (27 July 2021)

No doesn't seem to be on BBC at present again.... yes it is, have a zoom at 2.00 they may have to wait...!


----------



## Surbie (27 July 2021)

Lovely lovely horse!


----------



## j1ffy (27 July 2021)

Charlotte needs a big score to keep us in silver!


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (27 July 2021)

I’m so nervous!!!


----------



## NinjaPony (27 July 2021)

Absolutely outstanding. That is exactly how dressage should look IMO. Huge score and well deserved! Go on Charlotte…


----------



## Denbob (27 July 2021)

Here we go Charlotte, sit tight all


----------



## Caol Ila (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			i think the white sock might be an optical illusion.
		
Click to expand...

I think he's quite even. But it always looks uneven when they have one white hind! 

US dressage is doing very well these days. 81%


----------



## Sprat (27 July 2021)

Eeeeeek


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

jeez thank god she's a cool customer!


----------



## rosiesowner (27 July 2021)

Good lord i am nervous. here we go!


----------



## Parrotperson (27 July 2021)

ugh! commentator just said Charlotte gotta get 80.4 for silver 😱😱😱


----------



## Denbob (27 July 2021)

I bloody love Gio, he is just cracking


----------



## Jeni the dragon (27 July 2021)

Come on Pumpkin!


----------



## McFluff (27 July 2021)

Go gio


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

Parrotperson said:



			ugh! commentator just said Charlotte gotta get 80.4 for silver 😱😱😱
		
Click to expand...

I'd rather not know tbh! just try and enjoy the performance


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

got sweaty palms!!


----------



## Denbob (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			got sweaty palms!!
		
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## Sprat (27 July 2021)

His passage is just to die for isn't it


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

arse!!!!


----------



## Parrotperson (27 July 2021)

b******ks


----------



## Sprat (27 July 2021)




----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

phew, got the second set


----------



## Denbob (27 July 2021)

well redeemed that time round


----------



## NinjaPony (27 July 2021)

Damn!! Those sodding tempis strike again… 

it’s just so tight with the scores, he’s trying his heart out for her.


----------



## Parrotperson (27 July 2021)

well he'll be ace in Paris!!


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

ah the guardian will be condemning her too then ....


----------



## Parrotperson (27 July 2021)

bronze I think. But these horses in three years time. Watch out Germany!


----------



## j1ffy (27 July 2021)

What a shame. You could see her really ride for every last point after the error but not quite enough


----------



## Rosemary28 (27 July 2021)

Think I held my breath all the way through that test!


----------



## SEL (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			ah the guardian will be condemning her too then .... 

Click to expand...

That commentator has pretty much said he doesn't know what's going on with dressage


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (27 July 2021)

I think the announcer just said US move ahead of GB


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

That is a glorious combination - I hope everyone is delighted for Charlotte and Gio. So sad about the 1 tempis but hell, what a wonderful horse.


----------



## rosiesowner (27 July 2021)

Bronze at worst. Cannot say fairer than that given that unfortunate mistake. Plus the freestyle to come which will be fantastic.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

yep. shame. but it's only really recently that we ever would have expected a medal in dressage!  team bronze is still a huge achievement, so proud of the team particularly given the age of these horses, they have so much still to give.


----------



## Denbob (27 July 2021)

I don't think anyone can criticise that at all, classy test under a lot of pressure with a young horse. An eventing fan a little bit converted over here


----------



## rosiesowner (27 July 2021)

Like the commentator just said, up until 2012 GB had never won medals in dressage. Now look! There's a lot to be proud of from all our olympic dressage riders past and current.


----------



## Caol Ila (27 July 2021)

Lucinda has forgotten this is a mare.


----------



## QuantockHills (27 July 2021)

palo1 said:



			That is a glorious combination - I hope everyone is delighted for Charlotte and Gio. So sad about the 1 tempis but hell, what a wonderful horse.
		
Click to expand...

what happened? cant see at work!!


----------



## Lexi_ (27 July 2021)

I think bronze is an amazing result, given the relative inexperience of all of those horses.


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

This is a lovely test too - blooming Germans!!


----------



## SEL (27 July 2021)

rosiesowner said:



			Like the commentator just said, up until 2012 GB had never won medals in dressage. Now look! There's a lot to be proud of from all our olympic dressage riders past and current.
		
Click to expand...

Its a typical British commentator / press thing. We go from never winning medals to moaning about our athletes when they don't bring home gold


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (27 July 2021)

We’ve been spoilt in recent Olympics with our dressage teams in terms of both riders and their horses. Given Lottie’s age and first Olympics plus Pumpkins age I think they did absolutely brilliantly.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

QuantockHills said:



			what happened? cant see at work!!
		
Click to expand...

mistake in the first 1 tempis


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

QuantockHills said:



			what happened? cant see at work!!
		
Click to expand...

Charlotte and Gio made a small but costly error in the 1 tempis, tis all.  It was going to be very hard for them to get the score needed but they were sooooo close and some just fabulous bits in the test.


----------



## only_me (27 July 2021)

The music track for this horse is working in their favour!

this mare looks like one you could hack on a busy road, pop around a few showjumps, maybe a quick trip to the gallops and then do an amazing olympic test in the same week without batting an eyelid lol


----------



## NinjaPony (27 July 2021)

She did a brilliant job and I hope she isn’t too disappointed. He’s a really special little horse, so much bounce and talent and tried so so hard for her. The team posted 3 extremely strong performances, and should be incredibly proud of themselves. A bronze medal on 3 relatively inexperienced horses is an amazing achievement.


----------



## QuantockHills (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			mistake in the first 1 tempis
		
Click to expand...

oh no...


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			We’ve been spoilt in recent Olympics with our dressage teams in terms of both riders and their horses. Given Lottie’s age and first Olympics plus Pumpkins age I think they did absolutely brilliantly.
		
Click to expand...

yeah. and fair to say En Vogue is still in development even with Carl in the saddle!


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 July 2021)

what an elegant horse, lovely to watch


----------



## humblepie (27 July 2021)

Watching on BBC, like the current horse, he looks so sweet.


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

This horse looks like a Munnings!  Just beautiful if a slightly challenging shape - he looks much more tb; is he trakhener' ish??!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (27 July 2021)

He's such a lovely horse, such great expression, but he's quite noisy! I'm finding it quite distracting!


----------



## TheMule (27 July 2021)

ITS A MARE, LUCINDA!!!! 🤬


----------



## NinjaPony (27 July 2021)

This is lovely, really enjoying her soft light rein contact and how her mare is gliding across the arena. A really pleasing picture.


----------



## Caol Ila (27 July 2021)

_She _is a Trakehner.


----------



## Spotherisk (27 July 2021)

That was a lovely test for Germany.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

palo1 said:



			This horse looks like a Munnings!  Just beautiful if a slightly challenging shape - he looks much more tb; is he trakhener' ish??!
		
Click to expand...

is indeed a trak


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

Beautiful.   Well done Germany!!


----------



## Sprat (27 July 2021)

Well. I suppose I had better actually do some work!


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			is indeed a trak
		
Click to expand...

Oooh get me!!


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

well that was a great day of competition, really excited for tomorrow


----------



## Spotherisk (27 July 2021)

Me too, back to the office (moves 10’ to the left).


----------



## Bellaboo18 (27 July 2021)

Oh can't help to feel disappointed we couldn't cling on to that silver medal but hey bronze is still a huge achievement *and* what a team we've got there!

I did message discovery+ some feedback on the commentary and got a lovely message back to say it will be looked in to 🙂


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

So inspiring.  Just an absolute treat to see so many happy, dancing horses.   I feel so proud of our team but I am delighted for the Germans - they have done a fabulous job so far. And thank you Lucinda for the extra, super helpful drivel hahahahaha. I was hesitant to sign up to Discovery as I have vets bills to pay but this was totally worth it.  Off to ride one of my silly devils now.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

Bellaboo18 said:



			Oh can't help to feel disappointed we couldn't cling on to that silver medal but hey bronze still a huge achievement *and* what a team we've got there!

I did message discovery+ some feedback on the commentary and got a lovely message back to say it will be looked in to 🙂
		
Click to expand...

oh good work! maybe she will not bang on about their shoes tomorrow!


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 July 2021)

i missed the last part of the americans test and just got the screen back for charlottes entry... really looking forward to tomorrow,  well done GB, a bronze isnt too shabby for an inexperienced team of horses plus our brilliant young rider...


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

am rewatching on iplayer again  
it's amazing, it's amazing that any of them can remotely pull off a test like that so we all go - oh, a mistake in the 1 tempis - like why is that the bit that sticks out?! (Charlotte got a 4 in the collected walk too because of the blip into the piaffe) so that's 34 moves delivered brilliantly. i'm SOOOOOOOOO inspired to ride better!


----------



## SEL (27 July 2021)

are they going to show the medal presentation on Discovery do you think? 

I always enjoy mad extended trot big flicky toe laps of honour


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			i'm SOOOOOOOOO inspired to ride better!
		
Click to expand...

I’m sitting at 60% in intro but same! I plan on using my maternity leave to really crack our flatwork. It’s been a long old couple of years of undoing years of dodgy schooling (or lack of any kind of schooling) plus teeth/pollen/head issues coupled with my complete greeness at actual riding rather than just sitting there.

Time to do my name proud and join CDJ and Lottie as a dressage diva.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

hopefully 

Nerds unite, the scores by movement are here https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly...C77(D)_EQUODRESTEAM----------GPSP000100--.pdf

Need to read alongside the test sheet as the movements are numbered
https://inside.fei.org/system/files/GPS 2021_0.pdf


----------



## Aperchristmastree (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			am rewatching on iplayer again 
it's amazing, it's amazing that any of them can remotely pull off a test like that so we all go - oh, a mistake in the 1 tempis - like why is that the bit that sticks out?! (Charlotte got a 4 in the collected walk too because of the blip into the piaffe) so that's 34 moves delivered brilliantly. i'm SOOOOOOOOO inspired to ride better!
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking the exact same thing. It's one thing to piaffe so beautifully, it's another to piaffe straight into passage straight into another piaffe, to go from canter pirouettes straight into the 1 times and then back to pirouettes. They are all extraordinary.


----------



## Kat (27 July 2021)

Wow that was emotional! 

So much pressure on poor Charlotte, you could tell she was disappointed. 

Fair result, and whilst it is slightly disappointing we should go thrilled with bronze given the inexperience of the combinations on our team. 

Everything crossed for the freestyle now! I would so love to see Carl win an individual medal after all these years.


----------



## Sprat (27 July 2021)

SEL said:



			are they going to show the medal presentation on Discovery do you think?

I always enjoy mad extended trot big flicky toe laps of honour
		
Click to expand...

I've left Discovery on and it looks like they are about to show the ceremony


----------



## Surbie (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			hopefully 

Nerds unite, the scores by movement are here https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly...C77(D)_EQUODRESTEAM----------GPSP000100--.pdf

Need to read alongside the test sheet as the movements are numbered
https://inside.fei.org/system/files/GPS 2021_0.pdf

Click to expand...

Not quite that nerdy yet. Have to get my shallow understanding out of the Prelim pool first. Goals for Paris...

SO SO looking forward to the CDJ masterclass later this year


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (27 July 2021)

Pumpkin is so teeny tiny.  I just love him.


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 July 2021)

It is mildly disappointing as there were only 20 points in it, so a forever 'what if'. But well done everyone.


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 July 2021)

love the way our 3 werent led in


----------



## PippiPony (27 July 2021)

Yes I thought that   Great


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			hopefully 

Nerds unite, the scores by movement are here https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly...C77(D)_EQUODRESTEAM----------GPSP000100--.pdf

Need to read alongside the test sheet as the movements are numbered
https://inside.fei.org/system/files/GPS 2021_0.pdf

Click to expand...

thanks MP  that will keep me entertained for a while


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			Pumpkin is so teeny tiny.  I just love him.
		
Click to expand...

well he is 16 hands, so still bigger than any of my horses  we're just so used to seeing gigantic things in the arena!


----------



## Kat (27 July 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			love the way our 3 werent led in
		
Click to expand...

Me too, Alan wandering in fiddling with pumpkin's tail! 

It says a lot about those three horses that they don't need to be led


----------



## SEL (27 July 2021)

Those flowers are taped to a little alien


----------



## Supertrooper (27 July 2021)

Really well done Carl, Charlotte, Lottie, Gareth and all the grooms and support team


----------



## Kat (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			well he is 16 hands, so still bigger than any of my horses  we're just so used to seeing gigantic things in the arena!
		
Click to expand...

He's so compact and bouncy though it gives him a ponyish look


----------



## PippiPony (27 July 2021)

Lovely to see Charlotte DJ doing a little jig with a big grin on her face on the podium,  They should be rightly proud of a team medal as it really wasn't a given this time.


----------



## SEL (27 July 2021)

Kat said:



			He's so compact and bouncy though it gives him a ponyish look
		
Click to expand...

Apparently Carl accused her of buying a welsh pony when he first turned up in the UK!


----------



## Caol Ila (27 July 2021)

Thought they would all gallop about during the medal ceremony. That's always entertaining.

Edit: Oh, maybe they will.


----------



## PippiPony (27 July 2021)

Aw Charlotte showing Pumpkin the medal


----------



## PippiPony (27 July 2021)

Drat my streaming seems to have finished before the lap of honour????


----------



## Kat (27 July 2021)

PippiPony said:



			Drat my streaming seems to have finished before the lap of honour????
		
Click to expand...

Mine too, gutted, I love that bit


----------



## Splash2310 (27 July 2021)

I love the lap of honour!


----------



## humblepie (27 July 2021)

What always amazed me about dressage at that level is how much they can get into the arena and the use of the arena.  I am really trying to work on my using corners properly to give me time to prepare (only at elementary, eeking into medium so not really qualified to speak but that is one of my take aways).


----------



## Kat (27 July 2021)

That Guardian columnist is at it again. Nasty little weasel. 

"Bronze for GB in the team dressage. Dujardin cracked on the final leg. Questions will now be asked about the late switch of horse. But these are the stakes at this level."


----------



## Lexi_ (27 July 2021)

You know what’s really nice? The non-horsey side of my Twitter feed is *delighted* about the dressage and how well we’ve done.


----------



## NinjaPony (27 July 2021)

Kat said:



			That Guardian columnist is at it again. Nasty little weasel.

"Bronze for GB in the team dressage. Dujardin cracked on the final leg. Questions will now be asked about the late switch of horse. But these are the stakes at this level."
		
Click to expand...

I feel a complaint is owed…. What a nasty way to talk about an excellent result, and one that suggests someone who has never sat on a horse before.


----------



## Walrus (27 July 2021)

humblepie said:



			What always amazed me about dressage at that level is how much they can get into the arena and the use of the arena.  I am really trying to work on my using corners properly to give me time to prepare (only at elementary, eeking into medium so not really qualified to speak but that is one of my take aways).
		
Click to expand...

I always think that, the arena looks massive when they are in it. Then I go and ride a novice test in the same size arena the moves all come up so fast! 🙈


----------



## Aperchristmastree (27 July 2021)

Gutted they switched from the them on the live stream. We are so lucky to have such brilliant GB riders and such wonderful ambassadors for the sport. 

Briefly going back to the last German combination, the legs on that horse were extraordinary. I thought Pumpkin's half passes were good - really controlled, nice crossover and overall correct (to my non-expert eye) but then that last mare's legs seem to have another 2 feet length on them, and the flick she gets on the half pass! I also thought she looked impressively free in the shoulders and base of neck. My heart will always belong to a Pumpkin style horse but she was brilliant to watch. 

Sorry, hope at least some of that made sense.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

humblepie said:



			What always amazed me about dressage at that level is how much they can get into the arena and the use of the arena.  I am really trying to work on my using corners properly to give me time to prepare (only at elementary, eeking into medium so not really qualified to speak but that is one of my take aways).
		
Click to expand...

yeah, getting an extra step into the corners is valuable preparation time! 



Kat said:



			That Guardian columnist is at it again. Nasty little weasel.

"Bronze for GB in the team dressage. Dujardin cracked on the final leg. Questions will now be asked about the late switch of horse. But these are the stakes at this level."
		
Click to expand...

ahh he can get in the bin. glad to hear there are other more positive voices


----------



## Supertrooper (27 July 2021)

I love pumpkin. He reminds me of a ginger Valegro in some ways but also I’m a sucker for chestnuts with white markings on their faces


----------



## j1ffy (27 July 2021)

NinjaPony said:



			I feel a complaint is owed…. What a nasty way to talk about an excellent result, and one that suggests someone who has never sat on a horse before.
		
Click to expand...

Looking at his Twitter feed, he's a generic sports columnist not (very obviously not!) an equestrian sport specialist. There's no point complaining, the Guardian always either ignores or disparages equestrian sports. I do read the paper for their other news but nothing to do with horses!!


----------



## j1ffy (27 July 2021)

humblepie said:



			What always amazed me about dressage at that level is how much they can get into the arena and the use of the arena.  I am really trying to work on my using corners properly to give me time to prepare (only at elementary, eeking into medium so not really qualified to speak but that is one of my take aways).
		
Click to expand...

As part of that, I noticed how much closer they ride to the boards than you see in lower level tests. Just have a look at riders next time you're at a competition, there's often 1 metre or more between the track and the boards!


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

who is back tomorrow?  starts at 9.30 i think    another day off work for me, whoo hooo


----------



## Parrotperson (27 July 2021)

Kat said:



			That Guardian columnist is at it again. Nasty little weasel.

"Bronze for GB in the team dressage. Dujardin cracked on the final leg. Questions will now be asked about the late switch of horse. But these are the stakes at this level."
		
Click to expand...

"Cuse my French but f****r. He or she is an idiot who knows nothing about dressage.


----------



## scats (27 July 2021)

I’m so proud of our team.  I couldn’t care less that we got bronze and not silver, we have a team of true horsemen who are kind and sympathetic in their training and produce happy, athletic horses who seem to enjoy their job.  They don’t have to ride them heavily, ugly, kick or pull them to get the moves... they ride with such elegance and poise and it is clear to me that the number one thing to all of them is the horse underneath them, not the medal.
It’s a proud day to a be a British equestrian.


----------



## Supertrooper (27 July 2021)

scats said:



			I’m so proud of our team.  I couldn’t care less that we got bronze and not silver, we have a team of true horsemen who are kind and sympathetic in their training and produce happy, athletic horses who seem to enjoy their job.  They don’t have to ride them heavily, ugly, kick or pull them to get the moves... they ride with such elegance and poise and it is clear to me that the number one thing to all of them is the horse underneath them, not the medal.
It’s a proud day to a be a British equestrian.
		
Click to expand...

Agree 100%


----------



## Bellaboo18 (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			who is back tomorrow?  starts at 9.30 i think    another day off work for me, whoo hooo
		
Click to expand...

I'll be back! 🙂


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 July 2021)

I'm on a call ALL DAY   so will watch on catch up and sneak on here


----------



## Splash2310 (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			who is back tomorrow?  starts at 9.30 i think    another day off work for me, whoo hooo
		
Click to expand...

I’m already excited for tomorrow, managed to wangle today and tomorrow working from home, so have had the dressage “nicely ticking away in the background” (aka I have done absolutely no work this morning)


----------



## teapot (27 July 2021)

I'm working on site tomorrow but have made it clear I won't be around until after medals are awarded!

'Can we have a zoom meeting at 11am?' Ummm...


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			who is back tomorrow?  starts at 9.30 i think    another day off work for me, whoo hooo
		
Click to expand...

Me, assuming baby stays put!


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 July 2021)

i will be here ,  couldnt miss it.....hope they all do well, i would especially love carl to get a medal, but hope they all have good rides


----------



## teapot (27 July 2021)

To think Ingrid Klimke would have been on the German team had it not been for a injury to her horse (before her fall)


----------



## DressageCob (27 July 2021)

I'm impressed at the US team this year. I've never even had them on my radar. I always think of dressage as a European battle. For me they came out of nowhere! That's probably my ignorance and natural bias against the yanks 😂


----------



## sportsmansB (27 July 2021)

To be honest the US test before Charlotte's was beautiful and did deserve a great score and to put the pressure on. It was good to see that rewarded, and not just the 'names' on the big marks.
As an event person I usually can't be bothered watching loads of dressage but I did get hooked today and am quite looking forward to tomorrow now


----------



## Denbob (27 July 2021)

I should be here pending poorly timed zoom training rolleyes what are everyone's predictions?


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

DressageCob said:



			I'm impressed at the US team this year. I've never even had them on my radar. I always think of dressage as a European battle. For me they came out of nowhere! That's probably my ignorance and natural bias against the yanks 😂
		
Click to expand...

tbf we watch and read about a lot of european competition though here, i mean the Europeans are coming up, and all the big shows in europe tend not to attract the US riders.


----------



## Equibrit (27 July 2021)

TOMORROW; https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m000y9f8


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

Denbob said:



			I should be here pending poorly timed zoom training rolleyes what are everyone's predictions?
		
Click to expand...

oh blimey, it's so hard to tell I think!  It'll be tough to push the Germans off the top spot I think... but there are some great freestyle riders right there at the top, it's going to be exciting stuff i reckon.


----------



## Branna (27 July 2021)

DressageCob said:



			I'm impressed at the US team this year. I've never even had them on my radar. I always think of dressage as a European battle. For me they came out of nowhere! That's probably my ignorance and natural bias against the yanks 😂
		
Click to expand...

I was really impressed by them too, especially the test before Charlotte's (Sabine I think?) which was complete class.
They have been building for a few years now, Laura Graves won bronze in Rio, silver at WEG and I think they got team silver ahead of GB at the worlds' too? I think previously they were boosted by Laura & Verdades (80%+ scores) who retired this year so I'm really impressed to see they still have such a strong team without their previous best combination.


----------



## Branna (27 July 2021)

Hoping there is some excitement tomorrow and it isn't a German 1,2,3 - although I wouldn't be surprised! 
I wonder how much the heat and horses' fitness will play a part... I remember there were a few in London & Rio looking tired by the time the freestyle came around and conditions seem to be tougher in Tokyo.


----------



## Kat (27 July 2021)

BBC Radio news just said we won Bronze in the "women's team dressage" I think that'll be a shock to Carl Hester!


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

lololol there will be a few male riders who are a bit confused there i think!


----------



## j1ffy (27 July 2021)

Kat said:



			BBC Radio news just said we won Bronze in the "women's team dressage" I think that'll be a shock to Carl Hester!
		
Click to expand...

🤣 brilliant!

The Guardian have actually done a decent article that appears at the top of their page. Having looked at the Verth-referencing idiot's twitter feed, I think he was trying to be funny in a misguided, laddish way. Kn*bhead.

I have meetings all morning tomorrow so likely to be watching the freestyle on catch-up. Should be a great competition, I hope we squeeze another medal out of it but I think that would be quite a stretch for our young horses.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

are there any other Olympic sports where men and women compete in the same section? I can't think of any but accept my knowledge is verrrrrry limited when it comes to anything outside the equestrian ones


----------



## j1ffy (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			are there any other Olympic sports where men and women compete in the same section? I can't think of any but accept my knowledge is verrrrrry limited when it comes to anything outside the equestrian ones 

Click to expand...

I don't think so, not on such completely even terms. There might be a mixed doubles in tennis (not sure) but that's different as gender is still specified, i.e. one male and one female.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

possibly the source of the confusion then, though you'd have thought the picture of Carl on the podium would have been a giveaway, haha.


----------



## oldie48 (27 July 2021)

I have not managed to see a single test, so totally fed up. I had a visitor here so recorded some but it switched to the red button! I will have to go to Paris for the next Olympics, anyone fancy coming?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (27 July 2021)

Kat said:



			BBC Radio news just said we won Bronze in the "women's team dressage" I think that'll be a shock to Carl Hester!
		
Click to expand...

Lol, I heard that whilst driving to the yard.  Nearly missed the traffic light change as I was sniggering so much 🤣🤣


----------



## Kat (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			possibly the source of the confusion then, though you'd have thought the picture of Carl on the podium would have been a giveaway, haha.
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily given some of the competitors in other sports. The NZ weightlifter springs to mind...........


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

Kat said:



			Me too, Alan wandering in fiddling with pumpkin's tail!

It says a lot about those three horses that they don't need to be led
		
Click to expand...

Where can I see the medal ceremony?


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

Well I went into my lesson holding my phone and refused to mount my steed until Charlotte was finished. Big bummer about the tempis but you know what I think he looked a lot better today than sunday actually. Still a massive achievement in some very very stiff competition. Well done team Britain!


----------



## palo1 (27 July 2021)

scats said:



			I’m so proud of our team.  I couldn’t care less that we got bronze and not silver, we have a team of true horsemen who are kind and sympathetic in their training and produce happy, athletic horses who seem to enjoy their job.  They don’t have to ride them heavily, ugly, kick or pull them to get the moves... they ride with such elegance and poise and it is clear to me that the number one thing to all of them is the horse underneath them, not the medal.
It’s a proud day to a be a British equestrian.
		
Click to expand...

Well said!!  I am super proud of the GB dressage team.  They are all inspirational, generous, cool, kind and quite unique.  Well done us!!


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 July 2021)

Does anyone else find it quite interesting that the Netherlands ended up down in 5th place when once they were so dominant? 

Do you think they may change their training/ style of riding?


----------



## mulbry (27 July 2021)

I was following the general text updates on the BBC sport website. The header as CDJ came in was "Dujardin on the floor" which I really don't think they thought through... I was v pleased to pop over here and confirm she had not in fact been chucked off


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (27 July 2021)

Branna said:



			Hoping there is some excitement tomorrow and it isn't a German 1,2,3 - although I wouldn't be surprised!
I wonder how much the heat and horses' fitness will play a part... I remember there were a few in London & Rio looking tired by the time the freestyle came around and conditions seem to be tougher in Tokyo.
		
Click to expand...

Watching Edward Gal's test on Total US I couldn't help thinking that the 9 year old was simply lacking a little muscle and stamina to match his talent, and maybe he was just a little too young. I did worry Gio might be the same but he was no worse than some of the older horses. 

Another test tomorrow is a lot to ask of these horses so I think the heat / conditions / fitness and stamina are going to play a part. I wonder if it might be an advantage to the more experienced horses who know what is coming...or to the younger ones who simply have youth on their side.

(Fully aware these horses are absolutely in tip top condition)


----------



## Splash2310 (27 July 2021)

Anyone know the times for tomorrow?


----------



## CanteringCarrot (27 July 2021)

Tried to edit, deleted my post, never mind. 🤦‍♀️


----------



## oldie48 (27 July 2021)

I found Gio's test on the BBC website and thought it was a good test with a lot more to come when he's more established. My internet is acting up ATM so it was a bit stop/go but it was good to see when it stopped  several times in the passage and piaffe that his nose was fractionally in front of the vertical and he was sitting. I really like this horse!


----------



## Supertrooper (27 July 2021)

They’ve just had a round up on bbc Olympic programme of who’s one what medals.

Mentioned Charlotte but rider being shown was not Charlotte and was definitely not Gio 🤦‍♀️🙄


----------



## Splash2310 (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			are there any other Olympic sports where men and women compete in the same section? I can't think of any but accept my knowledge is verrrrrry limited when it comes to anything outside the equestrian ones 

Click to expand...

There was a question about this on Michael McIntyre’s The Wheel at the weekend. There are mixed doubles in badminton and tennis, but I think the only other truly mixed sex event is the Nacra 17 class in the Sailing….


----------



## TheOldTrout (27 July 2021)

There's a nicer article about Charlotte D in the Guardian now, she's equalled a rower's (Katherine Grainger I *think*) record of Olympic medals won by a woman.


----------



## Kat (27 July 2021)

TheOldTrout said:



			There's a nicer article about Charlotte D in the Guardian now, she's equalled a rower's (Katherine Grainger I *think*) record of Olympic medals won by a woman.
		
Click to expand...

They have the same number of medals but Charlotte has more golds so she is officially the most decorated British female Olympian. Which is fantastic!


----------



## Spotherisk (27 July 2021)

j1ffy said:



			I don't think so, not on such completely even terms. There might be a mixed doubles in tennis (not sure) but that's different as gender is still specified, i.e. one male and one female.
		
Click to expand...

I’d like to think shooting but haven’t checked.


----------



## Lexi_ (27 July 2021)

Supertrooper said:



			They’ve just had a round up on bbc Olympic programme of who’s one what medals.

Mentioned Charlotte but rider being shown was not Charlotte and was definitely not Gio 🤦‍♀️🙄
		
Click to expand...

Classic! 😂

The evening show (6.30/7 till about 9?) last night had a really decent roundup of all the key points from the day including interviews with most of the medal winners so hopefully tonight’s version will have a good bit of dressage coverage.


----------



## Lexi_ (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			who is back tomorrow?  starts at 9.30 i think    another day off work for me, whoo hooo
		
Click to expand...

I’m going to attempt to dual screen it on my laptop while working on compliance documents 😄 

I’ve got next week as annual leave so will be all-nighting it for the cross country. Hopefully we’ll have a similar thread for that!


----------



## blodwyn1 (27 July 2021)

Just tried to sign up for discovery plus and failed miserably it was asking for a voucher code?


----------



## Equi (27 July 2021)

I’m gonna miss all the eventing  will watch the xc and sj on playback so will not be reading the forum so it feels real time lol


----------



## Lexi_ (27 July 2021)

blodwyn1 said:



			Just tried to sign up for discovery plus and failed miserably it was asking for a voucher code?
		
Click to expand...

I signed up last night - think you just need to scroll down past that box? It’s optional.


----------



## fetlock (27 July 2021)

I think I'm going to have to give in and sign up to Discovery too. No way can I miss tomorrow or the eventing later.
It's quite depressing, this lack of coverage.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (27 July 2021)

fetlock said:



			I think I'm going to have to give in and sign up to Discovery too. No way can I miss tomorrow or the eventing later.
It's quite depressing, this lack of coverage.
		
Click to expand...

See my post #12 on this thread HERE for tomorrow's Eurosport 2 coverage


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

Splash2310 said:



			Anyone know the times for tomorrow?
		
Click to expand...

was just digging about, i think they published today's times at 6am our time so possibly won't be til tomorrow am.  happy to be corrected if anyone finds it but it's the middle of the night there now


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 July 2021)

If dressage hub couldn't get any more weird/toxic. She is now claiming CDJ definitely uses marshmallow fluff to pretend to be foam for....reasons 🤷‍♀️. Along with a lot of other riders.


----------



## Parrotperson (27 July 2021)

Sorry if I missed it but do we know the times for tomorrow? Thanks.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			If dressage hub couldn't get any more weird/toxic. She is now claiming CDJ definitely uses marshmallow fluff to pretend to be foam for....reasons 🤷‍♀️. Along with a lot of other riders.
		
Click to expand...

Jeez Louise
She needs to get a grip 🙄🤬
Even if they were using that... foam doesn't make the horse move any better, the rider's skill any better.. etc etc


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			Jeez Louise
She needs to get a grip 🙄🤬
Even if they were using that... foam doesn't make the horse move any better, the rider's skill any better.. etc etc
		
Click to expand...

Yes apparently it is to hide the mouth being open. Which we can see, even with foam. I originally joined DH because I thought it was like Eurodressage, turns out I was very wrong 😬🤣


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

She seems to get a perverse pleasure from just tearing people down.


----------



## dreams579 (27 July 2021)

Kat said:



			They have the same number of medals but Charlotte has more golds so she is officially the most decorated British female Olympian. Which is fantastic!
		
Click to expand...

And how many more medals is she going to win over the next hopefully 25+ yrs?!


----------



## DabDab (27 July 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			If dressage hub couldn't get any more weird/toxic. She is now claiming CDJ definitely uses marshmallow fluff to pretend to be foam for....reasons 🤷‍♀️. Along with a lot of other riders.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂 There are conspiracy theorists in every walk of life 🤷. Pick a subject and there will be a conspiracy theory or two for you to devour and a nut on the internet to rant it out into the world.


----------



## Sandstone1 (27 July 2021)

Dressage on bbc2 now


----------



## Mule (27 July 2021)

Equi said:



			I have no issue with halt, I’m also in boot camp to cut it out 🤣
		
Click to expand...

🤣


----------



## DabDab (27 July 2021)

Have only seen Gio's test from today (boo having to work), but wow, the way they were performing was just beautiful. Not super polished yet, but crikey when he is...(and tbh I think the faults are only so noticeable because we are so used to seeing Charlotte execute tests to such a high standard). I actually much prefer watching CDJ ride Gio than Freestyle - can't quite find the words for it, but there is something about their partnership that seems quite special. 

It's all very exciting 😁


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 July 2021)

DabDab said:



			Have only seen Gio's test from today (boo having to work), but wow, the way they were performing was just beautiful. Not super polished yet, but crikey when he is...(and tbh I think the faults are only so noticeable because we are so used to seeing Charlotte execute tests to such a high standard). I actually much prefer watching CDJ ride Gio than Freestyle - can't quite find the words for it, but there is something about their partnership that seems quite special.

It's all very exciting 😁
		
Click to expand...

Yes I actually much prefer him to freestyle. He is much more Valegro like I think. New superstar in the making!


----------



## Mule (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			the other thing that's improved noticeably at this level is the walks really, they used to be brittle and irregular and tend towards being lateral, there's definitely been a big upward trend towards correct walks.
		
Click to expand...

What do you think they are doing differently that they are preserving the walk? Is it less holding in front or something else?


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

Paying attention to just training it correctly I'd guess? When the winners are scoring in the 80s+ I think you basically can't afford to leave any stone unturned.  In the past when 70 was a fantastic score you could do a duff walk (and non existent halts) and make up enough in the other movements to get away with it.


----------



## Mule (27 July 2021)

TThi


milliepops said:



			Paying attention to just training it correctly I'd guess? When the winners are scoring in the 80s+ I think you basically can't afford to leave any stone unturned.  In the past when 70 was a fantastic score you could do a duff walk (and non existent halts) and make up enough in the other movements to get away with it.
		
Click to expand...

So is it when training the collected walk that a lateral tendency can creep in  or am I completely off base?


----------



## Mule (27 July 2021)

I think I will sign up to Discovery for tomorrow. Can't trust that it will be shown on the BBC


----------



## Mule (27 July 2021)

Mule said:



			I think I will sign up to Discovery for tomorrow. Can't trust that it will be shown on the BBC.I suppose the same goes for the eventing
		
Click to expand...


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

Mule said:



			So is it when training the collected walk that a lateral tendency can creep in  or am I completely off base?
		
Click to expand...

I think in the past it was too much tension affecting the correctness of the pace.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

Mule said:



			I think I will sign up to Discovery for tomorrow. Can't trust that it will be shown on the BBC
		
Click to expand...

H&H have confirmed no live coverage of the xc,  I wouldnt be surprised if a bit was put in a highlights show but not the hours of action


----------



## Mule (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			I think in the past it was too much tension affecting the correctness of the pace.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, another question 😬 What are the riders doing to lower the tension? And did the tension serve a purpose.


----------



## Mule (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			H&H have confirmed no live coverage of the xc,  I wouldnt be surprised if a bit was put in a highlights show but not the hours of action 

Click to expand...

Bah  That decides it so


----------



## Parrotperson (27 July 2021)

Someone just tweeted….

‘hear me out. Dressage but with furious donkeys” 

GENIUS!!!!!


----------



## teapot (27 July 2021)

Times for dressage tomorrow (weds) assume will be posted after the second horse inspection which is 02.30 our time/10.30 JST.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

Mule said:



			Ok, another question 😬 What are the riders doing to lower the tension? And did the tension serve a purpose.
		
Click to expand...

In so far as you need a certain amount of "positive " tension, yes.. its that electricity that makes the horse eagerly spring into piaffe or do a fabulous extension. I think particularly pre-2012 it was not uncommon to see electricity created in a fairly negative way, pulling hands, short necks, backs down.. much less harmonious to my mind

When it looks good is where a rider can turn off the tension and encourage the horse to relax in the middle of the test, and then bring it straight back to brilliance again afterwards.  I think that ability *generally* reflects a different ethos of training, if you listen to a rider like Carl (not just Carl but his thoughts are easily accessible to an English speaker) it's about lightness, harmony, starting from that relaxed state of mind, teaching even the hot ones to allow the rider in, etc. Giving that part of the training lots of attention.  That's my 2p anyway 😂


----------



## Mule (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			In so far as you need a certain amount of "positive " tension, yes.. its that electricity that makes the horse eagerly spring into piaffe or do a fabulous extension. I think particularly pre-2012 it was not uncommon to see electricity created in a fairly negative way, pulling hands, short necks, backs down.. much less harmonious to my mind

When it looks good is where a rider can turn off the tension and encourage the horse to relax in the middle of the test, and then bring it straight back to brilliance again afterwards.  I think that ability *generally* reflects a different ethos of training, if you listen to a rider like Carl (not just Carl but his thoughts are easily accessible to an English speaker) it's about lightness, harmony, starting from that relaxed state of mind, teaching even the hot ones to allow the rider in, etc. Giving that part of the training lots of attention.  That's my 2p anyway 😂
		
Click to expand...

Sounds complicated. Having that ability I mean. Turning on and off tension would be something you would do with your body language/emotions, yes? (I'm not sure if body language is the right description)


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

Mule said:



			Sounds complicated. Having that ability I mean. Turning on and off tension would be something you would so with your body language, yes? (I'm not sure if body language is the right description)
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, and training and repetition just like anything. I guess what I'm getting at is these days the walk movements are given proper attention for the 40 marks they give you in a test. Rather than being viewed as a rest break as lucinda was suggesting today. I'd stick my neck out and say 90% of the reason the eventers she was talking about don't start the extended walk immediately and tend to jog is because it's not trained as thoroughly as the trot and canter moves


----------



## fetlock (27 July 2021)

teapot said:



			Times for dressage tomorrow (weds) assume will be posted after the second horse inspection which is 02.30 our time/10.30 JST.
		
Click to expand...

A perfect turn on the haunches (in trot), followed by a splendidly performed piroutte (also in trot) and lots of extended trot inbetween.


----------



## Mule (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			Yeah, and training and repetition just like anything. I guess what I'm getting at is these days the walk movements are given proper attention for the 40 marks they give you in a test. Rather than being viewed as a rest break as lucinda was suggesting today. I'd stick my neck out and say 90% of the reason the eventers she was talking about don't start the extended walk immediately and tend to jog is because it's not trained as thoroughly as the trot and canter moves 

Click to expand...

I think I understand. It must be hard to train for exactness without tipping over into perfectionism and stalling progression. I read a quote somewhere that said 'perfection is the enemy of good'. It made a lot of sense to me.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			Yeah, and training and repetition just like anything. I guess what I'm getting at is these days the walk movements are given proper attention for the 40 marks they give you in a test. Rather than being viewed as a rest break as lucinda was suggesting today. I'd stick my neck out and say 90% of the reason the eventers she was talking about don't start the extended walk immediately and tend to jog is because it's not trained as thoroughly as the trot and canter moves 

Click to expand...

#notalleventers
Just responding to the commentary today 😂 I am sure we will see lots of excellent walks later this week.


----------



## teapot (27 July 2021)

fetlock said:



			A perfect turn on the haunches (in trot), followed by a splendidly performed piroutte (also in trot) and lots of extended trot inbetween.







Click to expand...

Got better hind moment than Bella Rose... (too soon?)


----------



## Northern (28 July 2021)

Timetable for today (in Japanese time I presume!).

I've been enjoying watching the dressage, really interesting watching all the different types. Loved Fugoso!
I liked both IW and CJDs rides. BR is such a long and rangy horse, it's probably not easy to keep that all together and flowing. I do agree with MP that it appeared machine like, but also the horse is 17 and has done her job for many years. I imagine she is so in tune with IW and "on the aids" that nothing else influences her. I also saw she had a better sit in her Piaffe in the Special compared to the day before. Bonus is that she's closely related to my young horse, perhaps I should show her the gold medal video!

Without getting too much in to the crazy that is social media, I am disappointed at the judgmental comments from the "armchair experts". I completely understand that people can out their opinions (seen in this thread as well, which were super interesting without being too accusatory), but the outright accusations of bad training and riding on pictures that are a "moment in time" are ridiculous. Many of the horses at these Olympics are green at this level and all have done a super job and have bright futures. Sadly I find this happens every time a big event like this is widely televised. It's not like 7 high level judges know what they're talking about or anything . Will crawl back in my wet, muddy and wintery hole now  Enjoy the dressage today everyone!


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

totally agree, Northern. 
off to see to ponies then ready to install myself in front of the TV

Carl 10.20
Lottie 11.35
Charlotte 12.40


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

Mule said:



			Sounds complicated. Having that ability I mean. Turning on and off tension would be something you would do with your body language/emotions, yes? (I'm not sure if body language is the right description)
		
Click to expand...

Really I know so little about dressage but, if you use another example, endurance riders are excellent at teaching horses to 'switch on, switch off' as a requirement of endurance is a lowered heart rate.  This can be trained with seat and rein in all honesty. That is achieved quite differently of course and working horses - such as those working cattle or Mongolian horses are trained to switch on, switch off as a matter of course.  There are some really good models of training for this but I am not sure, because of the silo-like nature of equestrian disciplines and cultures, whether those techniques would have previously been applied to dressage in the UK.  Of course too, it is pretty hard to ask for piaffe, passage, collection and then ask for a relaxed walk for example but there is a precedent in Spanish training and ask any cattle horse worker (not necessarily competitor) about that too... One minute you have a horse effectively pirouetting - if somewhat agriculturallly and the next stride they must walk on a long rein! I think it is fascinating how riders like Carl who have taken influences from lots of different places have started to apply this idea of training relaxation (as it would seem anyway) to what was, previously, a much more rigid and 'held' system - to my view in any case lol!!  I know very little about this level of dressage but I am interested in and have some experience of other horse cultures and disciplines/training from those things.


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

Northern said:



			Timetable for today (in Japanese time I presume!).

I've been enjoying watching the dressage, really interesting watching all the different types. Loved Fugoso!
I liked both IW and CJDs rides. BR is such a long and rangy horse, it's probably not easy to keep that all together and flowing. I do agree with MP that it appeared machine like, but also the horse is 17 and has done her job for many years. I imagine she is so in tune with IW and "on the aids" that nothing else influences her. I also saw she had a better sit in her Piaffe in the Special compared to the day before. Bonus is that she's closely related to my young horse, perhaps I should show her the gold medal video!

Without getting too much in to the crazy that is social media, I am disappointed at the judgmental comments from the "armchair experts". I completely understand that people can out their opinions (seen in this thread as well, which were super interesting without being too accusatory), but the outright accusations of bad training and riding on pictures that are a "moment in time" are ridiculous. Many of the horses at these Olympics are green at this level and all have done a super job and have bright futures. Sadly I find this happens every time a big event like this is widely televised. It's not like 7 high level judges know what they're talking about or anything . Will crawl back in my wet, muddy and wintery hole now  Enjoy the dressage today everyone!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, some of the commentary is horrible (from social media which is generally best avoided).  These horses are the product of a system of values and training as well so it's not as if the riders have made up the training and then applied it badly in the test or anything.  People find it so easy to be horrible though, especially when they have no knowledge or experience.  I was really interested to look at the feet of those horses too but definately don't want to find out what the experts on that subject have to say negatively either!! 

I have found it all very inspiring and really rather reassuring tbh.  If CJD's horse can miss a change then anyone can forgive themselves for similar.  If en Vogue wasn't quite feeling inspired on day 1 then that is surely also the case for any horse?  IW is a machine and I don't particularly like watching her but the idea of competition is to win and she is REALLY good at doing that!  It is so lovely to see so many different types of horse and the variety of ways that they work over the same test.  I am really grateful to be able to watch.


----------



## only_me (28 July 2021)

Northern said:



			Without getting too much in to the crazy that is social media, I am disappointed at the judgmental comments from the "armchair experts". I completely understand that people can out their opinions (seen in this thread as well, which were super interesting without being too accusatory), but the outright accusations of bad training and riding on pictures that are a "moment in time" are ridiculous. Many of the horses at these Olympics are green at this level and all have done a super job and have bright futures. Sadly I find this happens every time a big event like this is widely televised. It's not like 7 high level judges know what they're talking about or anything 

Click to expand...

”armchair critics” - ever watched gogglebox?

It’s a bit much to be “disappointed“ on a forum thread of horsey people watching the best compete together. Everyone is allowed a comment and everyone I’m sure is aware that they aren’t olympic Riders but that doesn’t mean you can’t judge how the horse is going, especially comparing horse to horse who are at the same level. everyone understands the movements and how difficult they are. I mean, I don’t think Lucinda Green has ever ridden at Olympic dressage level but she was commentating…

Your comment comes across as condescending/judgemental - I don’t think there has been many comments on the thread (although I joined Later into the thread) that would be deemed as accusatory. I don’t think basically scolding HHO members for having an opinion is very nice either. The forum is full of opinions, why should it be any different for commentating on the olympics?

Commenting/having an opinion is normal for any big event - I mean I watch the diving and can tell the difference between a good and bad dive, but I’m not a diver.

I actually thought the majority of comments were fair and interesting, and nicer than comments I’ve seen on some threads elsewhere.


----------



## shortstuff99 (28 July 2021)

Full running order for today 
ETA Japan is 8 hours ahead.


----------



## scats (28 July 2021)

only_me said:



			”armchair critics” - ever watched gogglebox?

It’s a bit much to be “disappointed“ on a forum thread of horsey people watching the best compete together. Everyone is allowed a comment and everyone I’m sure is aware that they aren’t olympic Riders but that doesn’t mean you can’t judge how the horse is going, especially comparing horse to horse who are at the same level. everyone understands the movements and how difficult they are. I mean, I don’t think Lucinda Green has ever ridden at Olympic dressage level but she was commentating…

Your comment comes across as condescending/judgemental - I don’t think there has been many comments on the thread (although I joined Later into the thread) that would be deemed as accusatory. I don’t think basically scolding HHO members for having an opinion is very nice either. The forum is full of opinions, why should it be any different for commentating on the olympics?

Commenting/having an opinion is normal for any big event - I mean I watch the diving and can tell the difference between a good and bad dive, but I’m not a diver.

I actually thought the majority of comments were fair and interesting, and nicer than comments I’ve seen on some threads elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...

I didn’t read Northerns comments in that way.  I think she was talking about the social media mob, not the forum.  Northern actually states that opinions of the HHO forum people were said in a fair way, unlike other comments on the net.


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

only_me said:



			”armchair critics” - ever watched gogglebox?

It’s a bit much to be “disappointed“ on a forum thread of horsey people watching the best compete together. Everyone is allowed a comment and everyone I’m sure is aware that they aren’t olympic Riders but that doesn’t mean you can’t judge how the horse is going, especially comparing horse to horse who are at the same level. everyone understands the movements and how difficult they are. I mean, I don’t think Lucinda Green has ever ridden at Olympic dressage level but she was commentating…

Your comment comes across as condescending/judgemental - I don’t think there has been many comments on the thread (although I joined Later into the thread) that would be deemed as accusatory. I don’t think basically scolding HHO members for having an opinion is very nice either. The forum is full of opinions, why should it be any different for commentating on the olympics?

Commenting/having an opinion is normal for any big event - I mean I watch the diving and can tell the difference between a good and bad dive, but I’m not a diver.

I actually thought the majority of comments were fair and interesting, and nicer than comments I’ve seen on some threads elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...

I thought Northern was talking about the vitriol on fb and the like. Not here.


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

So by way of an example I read the comments made in the aftermath of Caroline chew being eliminated. The horse bit his lip, and then after elimination went straight back to happily munch his hay in the stable. He's hardly an abused horse. But some of the comments on fb were absolutely vile. I'm on the yard next door to that horse, I've seen her train him when we've shared an arena. I am 100% confident that he didn't get blood in the mouth because she's a horrible or awful rider, it was just bad luck, could happen to anyone. Weird how other people can make a judgement about her based solely on the information that he was eliminated under the blood rule. ☹


----------



## only_me (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			I thought Northern was talking about the vitriol on fb and the like. Not here.
		
Click to expand...

fair enough, if not directed at this thread then don’t disagree with her


----------



## scats (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			So by way of an example I read the comments made in the aftermath of Caroline chew being eliminated. The horse bit his lip, and then after elimination went straight back to happily munch his hay in the stable. He's hardly an abused horse. But some of the comments on fb were absolutely vile. I'm on the yard next door to that horse, I've seen her train him when we've shared an arena. I am 100% confident that he didn't get blood in the mouth because she's a horrible or awful rider, it was just bad luck, could happen to anyone. Weird how other people can make a judgement about her based solely on the information that he was eliminated under the blood rule. ☹
		
Click to expand...

My heart went out to her.  People are so quick to stick the knife in when they don’t know the full story.


----------



## scats (28 July 2021)

I saw a picture of Edward Gal (I think) at the end of his test on Saturday.  I watched the test and certainly didn’t register this happen so it must have been a very brief moment in time but the horse looks very overbent in the halt.  He was absolutely torn to shreds.

I liken it, in my very amateur way, to when the photographer is at competitions, and amongst the nice pictures of me and Millie, there is always a couple of pretty horrid ones where, in the frame by frame snapping, they’ve caught her shake her head or do something weird.  Fortunately I don’t buy those ones and can pretend they don’t exist!  I can’t imagine what it would be like to have those pictures spread across the internet and torn apart.


----------



## shortstuff99 (28 July 2021)

scats said:



			I saw a picture of Edward Gal (I think) at the end of his test on Saturday.  I watched the test and certainly didn’t register this happen so it must have been a very brief moment in time but the horse looks very overbent in the halt.  He was absolutely torn to shreds.

I liken it, in my very amateur way, to when the photographer is at competitions, and amongst the nice pictures of me and Millie, there is always a couple of pretty horrid ones where, in the frame by frame snapping, they’ve caught her shake her head or do something weird.  Fortunately I don’t buy those ones and can pretend they don’t exist!  I can’t imagine what it would be like to have those pictures spread across the internet and torn apart.
		
Click to expand...

On the other hand EG horse does that every time he halts. If you watch the end of the special he lifts his hands to correct it. It is a known fault of his from his training techniques (for which are very controversial).


----------



## scats (28 July 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			On the other hand EG horse does that every time he halts. If you watch the end of the special he lifts his hands to correct it. It is a known fault of his from his training techniques (for which are very controversial).
		
Click to expand...

 Fair enough, I don’t think I’ve ever noticed it before.  I suppose the point I was getting at was that a snapshot in time can be so misleading.


----------



## Northern (28 July 2021)

only_me said:



			”armchair critics” - ever watched gogglebox?

It’s a bit much to be “disappointed“ on a forum thread of horsey people watching the best compete together. Everyone is allowed a comment and everyone I’m sure is aware that they aren’t olympic Riders but that doesn’t mean you can’t judge how the horse is going, especially comparing horse to horse who are at the same level. everyone understands the movements and how difficult they are. I mean, I don’t think Lucinda Green has ever ridden at Olympic dressage level but she was commentating…

Your comment comes across as condescending/judgemental - I don’t think there has been many comments on the thread (although I joined Later into the thread) that would be deemed as accusatory. I don’t think basically scolding HHO members for having an opinion is very nice either. The forum is full of opinions, why should it be any different for commentating on the olympics?

Commenting/having an opinion is normal for any big event - I mean I watch the diving and can tell the difference between a good and bad dive, but I’m not a diver.

I actually thought the majority of comments were fair and interesting, and nicer than comments I’ve seen on some threads elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...

I’d like to know how you read my comments as condescending? Maybe take a breath, get off your high horse and re-read what I wrote. My comments weren’t referring to this thread or forum, rather the downright bullying happening on Facebook. I never said people had no right to comment, rather the opposite. Constructive criticism can open a dialogue and that translates to something that could improve ourselves as riders. The comments on Facebook are not constructive or explain why the commenter comes to that conclusion.

Also never watched Gogglebox, I have no time for trashy TV 🤭😉


----------



## shortstuff99 (28 July 2021)

scats said:



			Fair enough, I don’t think I’ve ever noticed it before.  I suppose the point I was getting at was that a snapshot in time can be so misleading.
		
Click to expand...

This is why it is really hard to judge from a picture, sometimes it is misleading and sometimes it can reflect a problem. No one can really tell which it is, so I like video or keeping quiet 🤣


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

scats said:



			My heart went out to her.  People are so quick to stick the knife in when they don’t know the full story.
		
Click to expand...

yeah exactly. even without any further information i'd have thought that the fact he had white foam in his mouth, and blood on his lip would be a giveaway that it wasn't an injury relating to the bit but people just go off the deep end - same as when Charlotte was eliminated for a spur mark, she's a rider who is in control of her leg, it's just bad luck on a thin skinned horse.


----------



## Northern (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			So by way of an example I read the comments made in the aftermath of Caroline chew being eliminated. The horse bit his lip, and then after elimination went straight back to happily munch his hay in the stable. He's hardly an abused horse. But some of the comments on fb were absolutely vile. I'm on the yard next door to that horse, I've seen her train him when we've shared an arena. I am 100% confident that he didn't get blood in the mouth because she's a horrible or awful rider, it was just bad luck, could happen to anyone. Weird how other people can make a judgement about her based solely on the information that he was eliminated under the blood rule. ☹
		
Click to expand...

I really felt for her. She did really well to keep it together but you could see the heartbreak on her face. Just an example of something beyond her control happening. Doesn’t deserve to be crucified at all. I think it also shows how sharp the judges are on the blood rule as well, which isn’t a bad thing!


----------



## Sprat (28 July 2021)

scats said:



			I saw a picture of Edward Gal (I think) at the end of his test on Saturday.  I watched the test and certainly didn’t register this happen so it must have been a very brief moment in time but the horse looks very overbent in the halt.  He was absolutely torn to shreds.

I liken it, in my very amateur way, to when the photographer is at competitions, and amongst the nice pictures of me and Millie, there is always a couple of pretty horrid ones where, in the frame by frame snapping, they’ve caught her shake her head or do something weird.  Fortunately I don’t buy those ones and can pretend they don’t exist!  I can’t imagine what it would be like to have those pictures spread across the internet and torn apart.
		
Click to expand...

Ben Atkinson posted something similar on his FB page this morning in relation to armchair critics and a photo in time. 

The internet can be a bloody horrible place, I do feel for the riders that are being unnecessarily torn to shreds.


----------



## shortstuff99 (28 July 2021)

Equdor's owners have said he had a mild injury in the lead up which was why his test wasn't as good as usual. A real shame as he is a great Lusitano 😪. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/216208211868165/posts/1959935900828712


----------



## rosiesowner (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			totally agree, Northern.
off to see to ponies then ready to install myself in front of the TV

Carl 10.20
Lottie 11.35
Charlotte 12.40
		
Click to expand...

oh hell! I’m not going to see Lottie or Charlotte live as I will be driving during Lottie and will have my eyes stuck shut having my lashes done during Charlotte!! You best believe the first thing I will be doing when I get out is checking my phone for results!

I’m really looking forward to seeing the freestyle today.

Do we know what music Charlotte is using today? Or is going to be a surprise? I sort of hope it is and that it’s another composition inspired by the host country like her London and Rio music. I think that really helped set her apart from some of the more generic dramatic classical music arrangements.


----------



## only_me (28 July 2021)

Northern said:



			I’d like to know how you read my comments as condescending? Maybe take a breath, get off your high horse and re-read what I wrote. My comments weren’t referring to this thread or forum, rather the downright bullying happening on Facebook. I never said people had no right to comment, rather the opposite. Constructive criticism can open a dialogue and that translates to something that could improve ourselves as riders. The comments on Facebook are not constructive or explain why the commenter comes to that conclusion.

Also never watched Gogglebox, I have no time for trashy TV 🤭😉
		
Click to expand...




only_me said:



			fair enough, if not directed at this thread then don’t disagree with her
		
Click to expand...

see my above reply earlier in the thread.
I guess I use trashy TV as an escape from my job in ED. Haven’t reached the level of Love Island you’ll be glad to know.


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

here we go


----------



## Jeni the dragon (28 July 2021)

I'm so excited for this today!


----------



## HashRouge (28 July 2021)

Fogoso is the main one I want to watch (other than Carl, Lottie and Charlotte!). Will that be 10am? Trying to work out the times!


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

HashRouge said:



			Fogoso is the main one I want to watch (other than Carl, Lottie and Charlotte!). Will that be 10am? Trying to work out the times!
		
Click to expand...

yeah, we're 8 hours behind.


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

as discussed we see very little of the US dressage riders.... i think we see even less of the canadians!


----------



## Spotherisk (28 July 2021)

I’m at work 🙄 10.20 for our first one, yes?


----------



## Sprat (28 July 2021)

Oh I like this horse


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

Spotherisk said:



			I’m at work 🙄 10.20 for our first one, yes?
		
Click to expand...

yep


----------



## Mule (28 July 2021)

palo1 said:



			Really I know so little about dressage but, if you use another example, endurance riders are excellent at teaching horses to 'switch on, switch off' as a requirement of endurance is a lowered heart rate.  This can be trained with seat and rein in all honesty. That is achieved quite differently of course and working horses - such as those working cattle or Mongolian horses are trained to switch on, switch off as a matter of course.  There are some really good models of training for this but I am not sure, because of the silo-like nature of equestrian disciplines and cultures, whether those techniques would have previously been applied to dressage in the UK.  Of course too, it is pretty hard to ask for piaffe, passage, collection and then ask for a relaxed walk for example but there is a precedent in Spanish training and ask any cattle horse worker (not necessarily competitor) about that too... One minute you have a horse effectively pirouetting - if somewhat agriculturallly and the next stride they must walk on a long rein! I think it is fascinating how riders like Carl who have taken influences from lots of different places have started to apply this idea of training relaxation (as it would seem anyway) to what was, previously, a much more rigid and 'held' system - to my view in any case lol!!  I know very little about this level of dressage but I am interested in and have some experience of other horse cultures and disciplines/training from those things.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, I hadn't thought about it from the perspective of other disciplines.


----------



## shortstuff99 (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			as discussed we see very little of the US dressage riders.... i think we see even less of the canadians!
		
Click to expand...

Wellington Florida, live stream all of their season so I have seen the Canadians a lot now.


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			Wellington Florida, live stream all of their season so I have seen the Canadians a lot now.
		
Click to expand...

i think i'd be divorced if i watched any more dressage than what gets put on the TV


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

This one's a bit nice!! (Zak)


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

Is/was that passage turn on the haunches (is that a move or was she just turning? lol) Sorry for total ignorance...oops!!


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Canadians felt a bit flat


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

This ones got very dramatic music lol it suits the horse


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

palo1 said:



			Is/was that passage turn on the haunches (is that a move or was she just turning? lol) Sorry for total ignorance...oops!!
		
Click to expand...

piaffe pirouettes have become de rigeur in freestyles, same as double piris.


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			piaffe pirouettes have become de rigeur in freestyles, same as double piris.
		
Click to expand...

I was looking at the turn from the track toward the centre line but I guess she was just turning in passage!  Wow!! I love the piaffe pirouettes.


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Ooo double piri


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

ugh here we go again with the commentary, haha!  get briefed before we start Lucinda!


----------



## humblepie (28 July 2021)

Bad people. I have now subscribed to discovery plus. Love this horse. He is gorgeous and so light


----------



## j1ffy (28 July 2021)

Just turned it on but have turned off the commentary!

Loving SP and Suppenkasper but feel that they've upped the difficulty to the extent that it makes the floorpan seem a bit random.


----------



## Denbob (28 July 2021)

This music is awesome


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

Aren't they good eggs to keep coming out and performing at this level, it's a busy few days and with all the travel on top.


----------



## rosiesowner (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			ugh here we go again with the commentary, haha!  get briefed before we start Lucinda!
		
Click to expand...

I have put it on ambient sound!! 

All the better to hear this amazing music! Dance classics? Yes please. This is what I want more of. Way more fun and suits the horse.


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

j1ffy said:



			Just turned it on but have turned off the commentary!

Loving SP and Suppenkasper but feel that they've upped the difficulty to the extent that it makes the floorpan seem a bit random.
		
Click to expand...

yeah there's a real skill to having a floorplan stuffed with things that you can still sort of make sense of in your head.


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

It does seem a bit random at times but horsey is trying his heart out


----------



## Ossy2 (28 July 2021)

Love this music


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

rosiesowner said:



			I have put it on ambient sound!!

All the better to hear this amazing music! Dance classics? Yes please. This is what I want more of. Way more fun and suits the horse.
		
Click to expand...

predicting Isabell will have something overbearing and NOT FUN


----------



## McFluff (28 July 2021)

This music suits this horse surprisingly well!


----------



## EnduroRider (28 July 2021)

Denbob said:



			This music is awesome
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree, what a great change from the norm!


----------



## j1ffy (28 July 2021)

Loved that - beautifully ridden, so light yet expressive and fun music.


----------



## j1ffy (28 July 2021)

Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 July 2021)

lovely   and harmonious but he looked a bit tired bless him..


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

ahhhh factoid for those without commentary on. the riders have feedback speakers pointing into the arena so they can hear their music properly. dunno who has ridden freestyles without that at normal shows... its bloody horrible when your music is blowing away in the wind!  glad to hear the olympic level has that covered


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 July 2021)

im not really into this type of horse but i love this one


----------



## rosiesowner (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			predicting Isabell will have something overbearing and NOT FUN 

Click to expand...

i can hardly wait


----------



## j1ffy (28 July 2021)

"Money" - sees apt for top-level dressage!


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 July 2021)

thats a piaffe!!


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Fogoso is lookin goood


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (28 July 2021)

I know I should be concentrating on the dressaging but as the owner of a grey…HOW DO THEY GET THE TAIL SO CLEAN.


----------



## rosiesowner (28 July 2021)

Already liking this music. Pink Floyd - Money and straight into passage. Love it. Absolutely stunning horse.


----------



## rosiesowner (28 July 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			I know I should be concentrating on the dressaging but as the owner of a grey…HOW DO THEY GET THE TAIL SO CLEAN.
		
Click to expand...

Prayer? Sacrifice? I used to have to wash Chill's EVERY DAY in summer and every few days in winter to keep it that clean. Full time job.


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

Lucinda's volume has been turned down again  this is a lovely horse. I'm not a big PF fan but the music does suit him.


----------



## Surbie (28 July 2021)

j1ffy said:



			"Money" - sees apt for top-level dressage!
		
Click to expand...

It does remind me a bit of 'Are you being Served'


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			I know I should be concentrating on the dressaging but as the owner of a grey…HOW DO THEY GET THE TAIL SO CLEAN.
		
Click to expand...

may be called "having a professional groom"


----------



## NinjaPony (28 July 2021)

He’s just a stunner isn’t he. So much presence! The music really suits him too. This is so entertaining to watch, really high quality piaffe/passage and lovely changes.


----------



## rosiesowner (28 July 2021)

one handed changes get me every time!!


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

One handed fancy lol


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

That was a lovely test to watch well done them


----------



## Splash2310 (28 July 2021)

Are one handed tempis a thing , I don’t think I’ve seen that before. Love how much fun he was having!


----------



## j1ffy (28 July 2021)

He has the cutest spook! What a fabulous freestyle. Those tempis!!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (28 July 2021)

Loved that test! Absolutely brilliant! Music was so good for him!


----------



## scats (28 July 2021)

Very emotional chap there!


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

Fabulous!! Wonderful Fogoso and Rodrigo Torres.


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (28 July 2021)

I'm in tears with Fogoso's performance


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

Splash2310 said:



			Are one handed tempis a thing , I don’t think I’ve seen that before. Love how much fun he was having!
		
Click to expand...

yeah it's an optional thing you can do (not just in tempis). rarely see riders from other nations doing it tho!


----------



## NinjaPony (28 July 2021)

Blimey, I’m feeling quite emotional and it’s only 10 am! Just fabulous, what great horsemanship and lovely to see the horse finish looking so proud and happy.


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Oooh new pb! Well deserved. He looked like he had a blast.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			may be called "having a professional groom"  

Click to expand...

Interesting…I’m starting to get ideas about how to make this child pay me back for the cervix headbutting and weight gain.


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

The emosh!!!!


----------



## Surbie (28 July 2021)

That was absolutely amazing!!


----------



## TheMule (28 July 2021)

I’ve missed the first few but my mare just scanned in foal so maybe worth it….. might have to name baby after the winner 🤪


----------



## shortstuff99 (28 July 2021)

Anyone else slightly disappointed with the score or just me 😅?


----------



## j1ffy (28 July 2021)

TheMule said:



			I’ve missed the first few but my mare just scanned in foal so maybe worth it….. might have to name baby after the winner 🤪
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations!! You'll love Fogoso's test.


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 July 2021)

im a bit disappointed with his mark, i thought it deserved more...suppose the extended trots let him down


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

Ooh, cheeky slap on the bum for Torres by ?? a groom!  Love the team spirit there.


----------



## littleshetland (28 July 2021)

Portugal, Fogoso and Pink Floyd......magic.


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (28 July 2021)

It's a shame a Lusitano will never win up against the big moving warm bloods. Is it just a fashion thing?


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Enjoyed how regimented the boarder placers were 😂


----------



## HashRouge (28 July 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			im a bit disappointed with his mark, i thought it deserved more...suppose the extended trots let him down
		
Click to expand...

I think they said it was a personal best, so I imagine the rider will be thrilled! Sadly the lusos never score as highly as the warmbloods, I guess like you say because of the extended work? I thought it was fabulous to watch, I loved the one-handed bits! Such showmanship! I read somewhere that the rider's family bred Fogoso, so must be amazing for them!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (28 July 2021)

Ahhh I hope Fogoso's test pops up on YouTube or Facebook later. I neeeed to see it.


Not enough time to watch to make a subscription to something to watch the Olympics worthwhile.


----------



## humblepie (28 July 2021)

Just an observation - I start my dtm just before D and go into medium trot at D to M and had a comment once that would prefer if test started further into arena. Bit random given these are starting just inside the arena.


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

This boy doesn’t quite have the sparkle of his brother does he


----------



## CanteringCarrot (28 July 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			Anyone else slightly disappointed with the score or just me 😅?
		
Click to expand...

What was the score?


----------



## HashRouge (28 July 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Ahhh I hope Fogoso's test pops up on YouTube or Facebook later. I neeeed to see it.


Not enough time to watch to make a subscription to something to watch the Olympics worthwhile.
		
Click to expand...

If you do the 3 day free trial on Discovery+ you should be able to see it on catch-up . Although it's only £4.99 for a month, so worth it even if you don't have a huge amount of time (god, sound like I work for them!).

ETA love the music on this Spanish one!


----------



## shortstuff99 (28 July 2021)

myheartinahoofbeat said:



			It's a shame a Lusitano will never win up against the big moving warm bloods. Is it just a fashion thing?
		
Click to expand...

In my personal opinion (others may disagree!) But yes, the FEI scoring rules are tending more and more to favour a WB movement and less on technically, correctly, performing the move.


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			yeah it's an optional thing you can do (not just in tempis). rarely see riders from other nations doing it tho!
		
Click to expand...

first time i saw it was at goodwood with JLC and dutch gold many years ago and i was writing for malcolm brown and i dont think he had seen it before either


----------



## shortstuff99 (28 July 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			What was the score?
		
Click to expand...

78.9%


----------



## Sprat (28 July 2021)

I don't particularly enjoy this picture, it just looks a bit messy


----------



## CanteringCarrot (28 July 2021)

myheartinahoofbeat said:



			It's a shame a Lusitano will never win up against the big moving warm bloods. Is it just a fashion thing?
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes, I think so.

I know a mistake is or should be a mistake regardless of breed, type, or rider, but I can't help but feel it's a bit slanted sometimes.

Here we ride our lower level dressage tests in pairs. Either both going the same direction or going opposite at the same time. I dreaded the thought of my little plain PRE being in the sandbox with a huge flashy WB 😅 but you do what you can.


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

humblepie said:



			Just an observation - I start my dtm just before D and go into medium trot at D to M and had a comment once that would prefer if test started further into arena. Bit random given these are starting just inside the arena.
		
Click to expand...

suddenly there was a trend for riders to just amble just inside the boards and start from there, and EVERYONE started doing it.
I always start mine from a halt at x!  I'm so old fangled   I'm not imaginative enough in my floorplans to not start from a centre line so getting up nearer C at the start buys me more time!


----------



## j1ffy (28 July 2021)

A few errors in this test.

Re: the Iberian 'problem' - quality of paces is an important factor and the Iberians will never be as elastic as (some) warmbloods, unless you breed the movement out that makes them special. They can do a technically perfect test (which Fogoso didn't) but that bit of quality will mean they get 0.5 less throughout.

However they are often much more fun to watch, and (for me!) to ride


----------



## CanteringCarrot (28 July 2021)

HashRouge said:



			If you do the 3 day free trial on Discovery+ you should be able to see it on catch-up . Although it's only £4.99 for a month, so worth it even if you don't have a huge amount of time (god, sound like I work for them!).

ETA love the music on this Spanish one!
		
Click to expand...

I'll take a look. My Smart TV was being a bit difficult about it (or me just dense!). I'm in Germany but should be the same/similar options.


----------



## j1ffy (28 July 2021)

Come on Carl! I hope his music is better than his GP and GPS...


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 July 2021)

i know they have to do a certain no of ones and twos but now they have to submit a floor plan do they have to say how many they are doing and where,  this is for our expert MP


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

good luck Carl!


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

Good Luck Carl, good luck Vogue!!


----------



## Sprat (28 July 2021)

Fabulous, I had a 2 hour meeting just cancelled so I can watch Carl and Lottie with no interruptions!


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

here we go, hope the music itself is great, i normally love his tunes  Utopia's one is burned into my brain.


----------



## Parrotperson (28 July 2021)

Come on Carl!


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

Everything crossed for Carl


----------



## CanteringCarrot (28 July 2021)

j1ffy said:



			A few errors in this test.

Re: the Iberian 'problem' - quality of paces is an important factor and the Iberians will never be as elastic as (some) warmbloods, unless you breed the movement out that makes them special. They can do a technically perfect test (which Fogoso didn't) but that bit of quality will mean they get 0.5 less throughout.

However they are often much more fun to watch, and (for me!) to ride 

Click to expand...

Which brings me to this thought. I don't know that all warmbloods are elastic as much as they are extravagant movers. There's a difference. I don't know why the quality of paces can't be relative. Obviously Fogoso and a big WB are going to be different. Neither is "wrong" but I know that Iberians appear "tighter" to many.


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

that's a better example of a piaffe piri, supposed to be recognisable as a piri around the inside hind foot instead of a turn about the belly button  

he's a king of the complex entry isn't he!


----------



## rosiesowner (28 July 2021)

Well that was one hell of a centre line!


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Just maybe a little too many blips for a big score but he looks relaxed anyway and doesn’t get flustered by a mistake


----------



## rosiesowner (28 July 2021)

This is giving me lift music/on hold with the bank on the phone vibes. Is that bad? It's a lovely test so far and I'd love Carl to get an individual medal!


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

don't reckon "flustered" is in Carls vocab!


----------



## j1ffy (28 July 2021)

I think this will be fantastic in a year or two. En Vogue looks like he's really trying


----------



## NinjaPony (28 July 2021)

Such a high degree of difficulty! Quite nice to watch it ‘pressure free’, it’s a big ask of En Vogue and he’s made a couple of errors but what a learning experience for him! He’s such a top quality horse, excited to see what he can produce with a few more outings.


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

The experinece all the team will be getting is going to really help for paris and not quite as big a travel for them lol


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

watching Carl ride half passes is like an instruction manual in how to do them. they are always perfectly positioned and prepared and balanced, and you can see him do all of that


----------



## Sprat (28 July 2021)

The passage zig zag was beautiful


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

Grr connection keeps stopping!!


----------



## Denbob (28 July 2021)

En Vogue has such a gorgeous presence, he's beautiful and listening without losing any of the sparkle. The British team really have got crackers.


----------



## j1ffy (28 July 2021)

So - who thinks Carl will still be riding at Paris? I think EV could be at his peak then.


----------



## Kat (28 July 2021)

Oh that was wonderful!!!! 

Lets hope those couple of little blips aren't too expensive!


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 July 2021)

he must go into the lead


----------



## Denbob (28 July 2021)

j1ffy said:



			So - who thinks Carl will still be riding at Paris? I think EV could be at his peak then.
		
Click to expand...

I blooming hope so!


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

Lovely horse and great test first first freestyle at this level


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

I can’t see Carl going anywhere any time soon.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (28 July 2021)

Oh, Carl doesnt look happy but I thought he really got the best from En vogue and gave the horse a lovely ride.

ETA 81.818%, brilliant! He looks happier now.


----------



## Sprat (28 July 2021)

Fabulous score!


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

Yes great score!


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

81 even with blips and that just shows how much he actually put in to that test. Blooming good show


----------



## Kat (28 July 2021)

j1ffy said:



			So - who thinks Carl will still be riding at Paris? I think EV could be at his peak then.
		
Click to expand...

I hope so but he does keep making noises like he might be considering retiring. I hope he wins an individual medal before he retires though.


----------



## Surbie (28 July 2021)

I really hope EV is on for Paris. That was beautiful to watch - passage zig-zag was just amazing.

Am enjoying this so much, it's gob-smackingly lovely riding


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

Wooohoooo!! Great score Carl


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 July 2021)

he deserved more than that in comparison with the other tests


----------



## Splash2310 (28 July 2021)

Brilliant score from Carl!


----------



## Kat (28 July 2021)

He looks thrilled with that! So good to see after his reaction to the GP


----------



## Sprat (28 July 2021)

Kat said:



			I hope so but he does keep making noises like he might be considering retiring. I hope he wins an individual medal before he retires though.
		
Click to expand...

I really hope he doesn't retire yet, I think the horses he has now will have a cracking chance in Paris, and it's really not that far away


----------



## Sprat (28 July 2021)

I've probably missed this up post somewhere, but is there anywhere online to see the live scoring?


----------



## NinjaPony (28 July 2021)

Great score and so well deserved, he’s such an inspiration to watch! Hope he does go to Paris, with a horse like this he could be right in contention.


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

Paris is only 3 years away, with a horse like that I'd love to see him there!


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			i know they have to do a certain no of ones and twos but now they have to submit a floor plan do they have to say how many they are doing and where,  this is for our expert MP
		
Click to expand...

just spotted this, lol, not an expert I just find it interesting to read about. um... yeah the degree of difficulty calculator thingy is really complicated and you can get additional parts of score for good repetition of things, the transitions between different exercises carry different weightings etc
they have the joker line which can be 1s, 2s or extended canter, but otherwise if they go off their published floorplan (like do less tempi changes than you've said)  then the judge can remove the degree of difficulty element for the movement. 

that's my understanding of it anyway!  if you need bedtime reading the FEI have a big old manual about it


----------



## Lexi_ (28 July 2021)

My internet is TERRIBLE today - I’m still halfway through Carl’s test! It looked really good from what I saw though… 🤞🏻


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

Sprat said:



			I've probably missed this up post somewhere, but is there anywhere online to see the live scoring?
		
Click to expand...

https://tokyo2020.live.fei.org/live/DressageFreestyle

if you click "details" you can see marks per movement


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 July 2021)

ok the bloody piaffe question again, the marks for fogoso for piaffe ranged from 7 to 8,5,  i can understand why he gets less marks for his movement especially in the extended ones but i am at a loss about the piaffe, i was expecting a couple of 9's,  how someone can only give him 7 is beyond me.  i am quite angry now


----------



## Sprat (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



https://tokyo2020.live.fei.org/live/DressageFreestyle

if you click "details" you can see marks per movement
		
Click to expand...

Super thank you


----------



## Sprat (28 July 2021)

Is anyone else wondering what the awful screaming is about during this break?!


----------



## Kat (28 July 2021)

PippiPony said:



			Paris is only 3 years away, with a horse like that I'd love to see him there!
		
Click to expand...

They could be really amazing for Paris, I think both Vogue and Pumpkin will be right at the top of their game for Paris, and have shown what they can do. 

I would love to see Carl win an individual medal (preferably of the gold variety but any would do)

What kind of scores can we expect from the top today?


----------



## littleshetland (28 July 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Sometimes, I think so.

I know a mistake is or should be a mistake regardless of breed, type, or rider, but I can't help but feel it's a bit slanted sometimes.

Here we ride our lower level dressage tests in pairs. Either both going the same direction or going opposite at the same time. I dreaded the thought of my little plain PRE being in the sandbox with a huge flashy WB 😅 but you do what you can.
		
Click to expand...

Awww  CC, PRE's are never plain...not to us anyway!


----------



## Denbob (28 July 2021)

Sprat said:



			Is anyone else wondering what the awful screaming is about during this break?!
		
Click to expand...

I was just thinking that! Maybe tennis?


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 July 2021)

the judge who gave him 7 gave BR 9......the german judge


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

Sprat said:



			Is anyone else wondering what the awful screaming is about during this break?!
		
Click to expand...

I have asked this before but no answers!!  I suspect it must be some esoteric form of 'entertainment'!!


----------



## HashRouge (28 July 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			the judge who gave him 7 gave BR 9......the german judge
		
Click to expand...

I thought his piaffes were lovely! The Portuguese and Spanish horses generally do lovely piaffes.


----------



## j1ffy (28 July 2021)

littleshetland said:



			Awww  CC, PRE's are never plain...not to us anyway!
		
Click to expand...

Definitely not!! And certainly not lacking in character either - my PREs have all been very different to ride but all put a big smile on my face.


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

Can I just whisper that I didn't especially like the music for Carl and en Vogue - lovely to watch the movements but music was a bit bland for my choice!! Take note Carl hahahahahahaha!!


----------



## Parrotperson (28 July 2021)

Sprat said:



			Is anyone else wondering what the awful screaming is about during this break?!
		
Click to expand...

sounds like "sounds from the olympic swimming pool"!!


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			ok the bloody piaffe question again, the marks for fogoso for piaffe ranged from 7 to 8,5,  i can understand why he gets less marks for his movement especially in the extended ones but i am at a loss about the piaffe, i was expecting a couple of 9's,  how someone can only give him 7 is beyond me.  i am quite angry now 

Click to expand...

the only thing i can think, is that he did a funny turn before the last bit of trot prior to the walk, it looked like a half circle in passage but was perhaps intended as a piaffe piri? if that was the case it may have pulled the average score down as the on-the-spotness was reduced? speculation on my part.


----------



## Parrotperson (28 July 2021)

here comes the tail coat. It should have its own score.


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

palo1 said:



			Can I just whisper that I didn't especially like the music for Carl and en Vogue - lovely to watch the movements but music was a bit bland for my choice!! Take note Carl hahahahahahaha!! 

Click to expand...

yeah disappointing, his music is usually brilliant. perhaps En Vogue isn't up for the big tunes yet


----------



## CanteringCarrot (28 July 2021)

littleshetland said:



			Awww  CC, PRE's are never plain...not to us anyway!
		
Click to expand...

Certainly. Mine actually could be a bit more plain. Bless his overly dramatic little heart 😂



j1ffy said:



			Definitely not!! And certainly not lacking in character either - my PREs have all been very different to ride but all put a big smile on my face.
		
Click to expand...

They're great partners! Just a stark contrast between mine and the 17.1hh big black warmblood that floats across the arena.


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

the lighter music really suits this horse I think. drama without boomyness.


----------



## Sprat (28 July 2021)

palo1 said:



			I have asked this before but no answers!!  I suspect it must be some esoteric form of 'entertainment'!!
		
Click to expand...

It's bloody horrible!


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Piri definitely not their strong suit feels like there is nothing behind


----------



## Parrotperson (28 July 2021)

gosh. is this horse right behind?  Looks a bit odd to my amateur eye.


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

been through several horse inspections this week so you'd hope so...


----------



## HashRouge (28 July 2021)

Is this Dream Boy? I commented on him yesterday.


----------



## Parrotperson (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			been through several horse inspections this week so you'd hope so...
		
Click to expand...

well quite. Burt just takes the odd "uncomfortable step" if you ask me.


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

I love this music for Dreamboy but the coat and his tail make it easy to get distracted.  Dreamboy is very expressive but looks quite tense at times.


----------



## Kat (28 July 2021)

palo1 said:



			Can I just whisper that I didn't especially like the music for Carl and en Vogue - lovely to watch the movements but music was a bit bland for my choice!! Take note Carl hahahahahahaha!! 

Click to expand...

Wash your mouth out with soap! And have a 1 week ban from HHO olympic dressage geeks clique 

*Whispers* I think you have a point actually, I was hoping for a bit of Madonna's Vogue


----------



## Sprat (28 July 2021)

It looked a bit too teeth gnashy to me


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Nowhere near as relaxed through it. These horses are so flashy but I think they just lack something for me. Nothing to do with scores etc just my personal preference


----------



## rosiesowner (28 July 2021)

I feel like i've seen HPM ride to this music about 100x... could be my imagination though


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

anyone seen why Adrienne Lyle w/d?


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

En Vogue and Gio look like swans in comparison - Dreamboy is not a horse I particularly enjoy watching.


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

mistakes in those tempis was expensive for HP.


----------



## Sprat (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			anyone seen why Adrienne Lyle w/d?
		
Click to expand...

No not yet but interested to find out


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			anyone seen why Adrienne Lyle w/d?
		
Click to expand...

Oh that is a shame


----------



## NinjaPony (28 July 2021)

Dream Boy is a lovely looking horse but I find myself quite underwhelmed by his performance? It’s been a long week for them and I think some of them are just a little flat, which is expected.


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			anyone seen why Adrienne Lyle w/d?
		
Click to expand...

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....ws/adrienne-lyle-olympic-freestyle-755287/amp


----------



## LEC (28 July 2021)

I wish they would tell you what music they used. Tried to Soundhound Hans Peters but no luck


----------



## j1ffy (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			anyone seen why Adrienne Lyle w/d?
		
Click to expand...

Press release just said the horse didn't feel quite right in training


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

This is such a wonderful combination.  I really admire Sabine and Sanceo is gorgeous!!


----------



## shortstuff99 (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			anyone seen why Adrienne Lyle w/d?
		
Click to expand...

Not right, they said.


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

Equi said:



https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....ws/adrienne-lyle-olympic-freestyle-755287/amp

Click to expand...

Can't read it as I've hit my monthly limit of free articles


----------



## Kat (28 July 2021)

This is should be good, she was fab yesterday

Let's hope for good but not better than Carl!


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

This is more my preference of horse, so much more presence and elegance than the flashy refined ones. Usa doing very well again!


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

PippiPony said:



			Can't read it as I've hit my monthly limit of free articles 

Click to expand...

Just says horse didn’t feel himself


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

Think HP's horse was tired, it definitely was lacking today.


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

that piaffe to walk thing is lovely, i remember seeing Frederic Wandres do that with Duke of Britain at Olympia.


----------



## NinjaPony (28 July 2021)

Everything about this picture of Sabine and Sanceo is just so incredibly pleasing. The music really suits him too, fingers crossed for a big score for her.


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

Equi said:



			Just says horse didn’t feel himself
		
Click to expand...

Ta
Bet the heat is taking it out of them!


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 July 2021)

love this horse


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

You really see san focused on his tempis, may not be the most expressive but can literally see the horse counting lol


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

Super super horse


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

you felt like that horse could piaffe there forever!


----------



## j1ffy (28 July 2021)

Gorgeous - my favourite so far I think (or equal with Fogoso!)


----------



## humblepie (28 July 2021)

Lovely horse and beautiful test


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

super, 84


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 July 2021)

beautiful


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

Wow, what a score


----------



## Kat (28 July 2021)

Well that was great but I liked Vogue's passage half pass better. A beautiful horse and lovely ride though


----------



## sportsmansB (28 July 2021)

I just love watching this US combination
It looks harmonious and as though the horse is really happy and trying hard to please


----------



## Kat (28 July 2021)

Wow, 84.3% that is going to hold the lead for a while I would think


----------



## TPO (28 July 2021)

Love the Dirty Dancing music!

In fact all of their test music


----------



## NinjaPony (28 July 2021)

I would love her to get a medal… I know the big scorers are still to come and it’s a tall order to beat them but I think she deserves one!


----------



## Bruce17 (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			that piaffe to walk thing is lovely, i remember seeing Frederic Wandres do that with Duke of Britain at Olympia.
		
Click to expand...

That was one of my favourite tests of all time. The music was perfect for it. You don't seem to hear much about Wandres though sadly.


----------



## j1ffy (28 July 2021)

This music is cheesier than stilton but it works so well with this combination! (Secretly I'm loving it)


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

Bruce17 said:



			That was one of my favourite tests of all time. The music was perfect for it. You don't seem to hear much about Wandres though sadly.
		
Click to expand...

I am such a fangirl about that horse, I have watched the test over and over, it was magical in the arena that night.


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

Loving the music


----------



## Bruce17 (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			I am such a fangirl about that horse, I have watched the test over and over, it was magical in the arena that night.
		
Click to expand...

Me too 😂 he reeeeally went for the extended canters as well. One of highlights for me, I love a good extended canter ❤️


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

2s to 1s to 2s is pretty cool!


----------



## sportsmansB (28 July 2021)

TPO said:



			Love the Dirty Dancing music!

In fact all of their test music
		
Click to expand...

Who doesn't love an 80's movie medley! 
Feel like the music is really adding to this one rather than just being in the background


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

I feel for Charlotte having all 3 Germans in her group. That’s going to be intense.


----------



## TPO (28 July 2021)

Changes to Footloose are making me smile 😁


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 July 2021)

really like this test, the standard is pretty high at this olympics


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

sometimes the DoD stuff is just coming at the expense of the technical brilliance i think, the 1s on that curve were so difficult but I think she did better ones on the straight lines?  and the piaffe piri was just not as great as the normal piaffe. You've got to really go for it at this level, it must be very hard to make the judgement between what the horse is capable of vs what can it pull off under pressure, how do you decide?!


----------



## NinjaPony (28 July 2021)

I also like the cheesy music, so much more fun than endless generic classical music. My favourite freestyle scores are always themed medleys, and it makes it memorable for those who aren’t particularly into dressage. My freestyle that sadly I never got to perform was a Mary Poppins medley


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Good result !
Sadly can’t see a medal for Carl this year


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

Equi said:



			Good result !
Sadly can’t see a medal for Carl this year
		
Click to expand...

No, i doubt anyone ever really had him tipped for an individual... charlotte is in with a good chance I'd say though.


----------



## oldie48 (28 July 2021)

Hoorah, BBC showed Carl's test and it's back on at 12.30, so at least I'll have seen 2 of the freestyles! Just sorry that his score has already been pipped.


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			No, i doubt anyone ever really had him tipped for an individual... charlotte is in with a good chance I'd say though.
		
Click to expand...

🤞🏻 The bar is already set very high


----------



## NinjaPony (28 July 2021)

Charlotte’s got a good chance but the standard is so very high that it’s going to be extremely tight at the top I think. Carl for 2024!


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Bit of a large piri lol


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

2 tempi's nt really on the beat, and that first piri was huge


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

Equi said:



			Bit of a large piri lol
		
Click to expand...

it was but it was oozing softness, sort of thing you'd die for in training!
the smaller ones just don't look so eeeeeeeeasy


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

That’s a cool move out of the piris


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

Lot's of piri's and tempis!


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

yeah trade off for this horse, big piris are beautiful to watch, small ones just a little less supple


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

This is a knackering test I’m knackered lol she threw lots of really technically difficult moves there


----------



## criso (28 July 2021)

I'm watching on Eurosport 2 on the TV, does anyone know if it's the same commentators as the streaming and who they are.  It didn't start till 10:30 but they showed Carl's test and I think it's now live.


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 July 2021)

i hope sabine wins,  unless its charlotte of course but i cant see it....come on little lottie,have a good ride


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

These horses are so astonishingly generous.  It is hugely emotional thinking of what they are giving their riders at this level, under this pressure after a really hard few days.  Hope they all get carrots!!


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

palo1 said:



			These horses are so astonishingly generous.  It is hugely emotional thinking of what they are giving their riders at this level, under this pressure after a really hard few days.  Hope they all get carrots!!
		
Click to expand...

watching this one get run into the arena with the handler on the ground i was just thinking the same thing, aren't they amazing.  to just keep turning up and keep trying.


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

As another completely useless aside from me - some of these riders's stocks/neck stuff are just grim!!


----------



## Denbob (28 July 2021)

When is Charlotte's test?


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

Denbob said:



			When is Charlotte's test?
		
Click to expand...

12.40


----------



## Jeni the dragon (28 July 2021)

12.40 I think! Hope work is quiet and it's on the BBC!


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

ooh i like that piri into HP


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Whoops stirrup near gone


----------



## Jeni the dragon (28 July 2021)

Couple of little mistakes coming!


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

shame about the 1s for her, i really enjoyed a lot of her floorplan, and the piris were super i thought.


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

come on Lottie!


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Good luck lottie 🇬🇧🤞🏻


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

I’m looking forward to this I hope he doesn’t get too excited tho lol


----------



## Sprat (28 July 2021)

Fingers crossed for Lottie. She always looks so calm and together


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

Good luck Lottie, Good luck Everdale!!


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

GO for it Lottie!


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

Nothing to lose so I hope she enjoys this opportunity


----------



## Parrotperson (28 July 2021)

Bother!!! What time is Charlotte again?
Bl***y decorator is coming in half an hour to quote!!!!!

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

Parrotperson said:



			Bother!!! What time is Charlotte again?
Bl***y decorator is coming in half an hour to quote!!!!!

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
		
Click to expand...

12.40


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

anyone see the keyboard warriors on FB bleating on about big thigh blocks being used because people don't know how to ride any more? hahahahah someone ought to tell Lottie that.


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

Lovely expressive paces


----------



## Kat (28 July 2021)

Go Lottie!


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			anyone see the keyboard warriors on FB bleating on about big thigh blocks being used because people don't know how to ride any more? hahahahah someone ought to tell Lottie that.
		
Click to expand...

I'd love to see them sit the movement of these big horses


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

Nice transition to walk


----------



## Parrotperson (28 July 2021)

PippiPony said:



			12.40
		
Click to expand...

right let’s see if I can get rid by then!!!

poor bloke. I’ll be like ‘b****r off now thanks it’s 12.39’!


----------



## Sprat (28 July 2021)

Oh no what a shame


----------



## Kat (28 July 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			i hope sabine wins,  unless its charlotte of course but i cant see it....come on little lottie,have a good ride
		
Click to expand...

Yes, if we can't have a British winner, I would love to see Sabine win. 

I hope Charlotte manages a medal, but the Germans are going to take some beating.


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Relaxation into the walk isn’t great but then I don’t think he’s built that way. He’s listening beautifully bar one lol


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

Oh what a shame


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

I don't know about the DoD in this but it's looking like a good test for Lottie. Everdale has loads of energy yet! Fabulous walk and such wonderful piaffe and passage. Oh bother.


----------



## Sprat (28 July 2021)

Well recovered though


----------



## NinjaPony (28 July 2021)

You can pry my big kneeblocks from my cold dead body….
It’s good to have a critical eye but some of this is just absurd reverse snobbery from people who haven’t sat on a huge moving warmblood at this level.

Such a shame for Lottie!! She has such a cool head, great to see her carry on as though it didn’t happen.


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

If the ret goes to plan I think she could still get 80 ish % some lovely movements


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

Sprat said:



			Well recovered though
		
Click to expand...

yeah that's the steely mentality isn't it, that has happened, it's over, move on now!


----------



## Sprat (28 July 2021)

Indeed


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Awww well done lottie well bloody done. That was a brave test and beautiful to watch 🥰


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

Yay!! Blooming well done Lottie.


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

Fab test


----------



## TPO (28 July 2021)

I know we've not to judge about shoeing etc but how contracted are those heels 🙈😬


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

80.614  blooming brilliant!!!


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (28 July 2021)

I loved Lottie's test. The canter pirouettes half way along a canter half pass line, then the extended trot to the final halt was awesome.


----------



## Sprat (28 July 2021)

Still a flipping fantastic score taking into account the whoopsie


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

shame about that right HP and piri and one of the judges has clobbered the harmony.


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

Carl can come at worst 9th, so anther great top 10 finish


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Is that another pb?


----------



## Kat (28 July 2021)

That was beautiful, lovely moving horse beautifully ridden, how exciting for the future!


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

Equi said:



			Is that another pb?
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't be surprised


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

TPO said:



			I know we've not to judge about shoeing etc but how contracted are those heels 🙈😬
		
Click to expand...

it's not that we aren't to discuss it, it was Lucinda pontificating about whether a horse had a sore toe or poor foot balance that was driving us crazy, can't really tell that from a slo mo clip!


----------



## NinjaPony (28 July 2021)

His trot half passes (when he wasn’t playing up lol) are so expressive and fluent, lots more to come from the pair of them and what a brilliant score at her first ever Olympics.


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Well her last was 77 and that was a pb but I wasn’t sure if that was just for the gp not freestyle or if it is all counted together


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 July 2021)

good score considering he was short in front and had a blip.  he is not tired!!!!!


----------



## TPO (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			it's not that we aren't to discuss it, it was Lucinda pontificating about whether a horse had a sore toe or poor foot balance that was driving us crazy, can't really tell that from a slo mo clip!
		
Click to expand...

This is my first day of Lucinda! Ha ha


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			it's not that we aren't to discuss it, it was Lucinda pontificating about whether a horse had a sore toe or poor foot balance that was driving us crazy, can't really tell that from a slo mo clip!
		
Click to expand...

I do think it is really interesting to look at the shoeing and feet in fact.  I haven't seen any horses unshod but tbh most of the feet I have looked at have had pretty contracted heels - en Vogue's looked some of the best feet in that sense (more open heels) with Everdale looking pretty squished.   The number of horses that have had some kind of remedial or alterative farriery is fascinating and likely to be subject to much comment on faceache etc!! Lol.


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

TPO said:



			This is my first day of Lucinda! Ha ha
		
Click to expand...

I’ve learned to block her out this time! Lol


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

I thought the last extended trot of Everdale's toward the judges was brilliant too - such power and openness as well as a nice change from piaffe and passage (not that they are remotely boring).


----------



## WelshHoarder (28 July 2021)

Gutted that a video call ran late and I missed Lottie! Will have to find it later on catch up. Lovely test from Carl, now banning anyone from getting in the way of me watching Charlotte…


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

Big big guns in this final group.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			Big big guns in this final group.
		
Click to expand...

Waiting.....


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

This groups going to be hard to watch. Edge of my seat.


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Wonder what would happen if you stuck the riders on different horses for a test lol


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

I’d like to see what IW made of everdale


----------



## Splash2310 (28 July 2021)

Shame about the slight blip in Lottie’s test, but I thought she rode very well and it was a sweet test. She’s just done a lovely interview on Eurosport and is clearly really pleased, and made light of Everdale getting a bit excited!

Slightly off topic, but does anyone know where she’s from? I can’t place her accent.


----------



## criso (28 July 2021)

They've just announced them after the break, commentators on Eurosport are Nicky Barratt and Richard Vaughan. That's not the same as the rest of you are listening to, is it?


----------



## Kat (28 July 2021)

I do like this pair. She's another one I would quite like to see on the podium. I'm hoping that we don't have too many Germans at the top, think that's probably hoping in vain though, I wouldn't be entirely surprised if we don't have two on the podium.


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

Splash2310 said:



			Shame about the slight blip in Lottie’s test, but I thought she rode very well and it was a sweet test. She’s just done a lovely interview on Eurosport and is clearly really pleased, and made light of Everdale getting a bit excited!

Slightly off topic, but does anyone know where she’s from? I can’t place her accent.
		
Click to expand...

bio on van olst horses says Kent.


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

criso said:



			They've just announced them after the break, commentators on Eurosport are Nicky Barratt and Richard Vaughan. That's not the same as the rest of you are listening to, is it?
		
Click to expand...

No we have Lucinda and John


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

criso said:



			They've just announced them after the break, commentators on Eurosport are Nicky Barratt and Richard Vaughan. That's not the same as the rest of you are listening to, is it?
		
Click to expand...

nope we've still got Lucinda and John Kyle.


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

Bohemian's passage still looks so strong and energetic.  What a horse this is.  Lovely walk too.


----------



## Splash2310 (28 July 2021)

I’ve got Nicky Barratt and Richard Vaughan, my Disco plus was playing up this morning so swapped.

I’m enjoying the Les Mis in this test!

The 2s into the 1s were really nice.


----------



## Kat (28 July 2021)

Equi said:



			I’d like to see what IW made of everdale 

Click to expand...

Lol that would be entertaining! 

I think it probably says a lot for Carl and Charlotte (and their horses) that they are able to pick each other's horses up with such ease.


----------



## Sprat (28 July 2021)

Those changes to the music were lovely to watch


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (28 July 2021)

Loving the music, but then I have been to see les mis 9 times…


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Flawless 2 to 1


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

music is not my bag but fits the horse perfectly


----------



## Ambers Echo (28 July 2021)

Splash2310 said:



			I’ve got Nicky Barratt and Richard Vaughan, my Disco plus was playing up this morning so swapped.

I’m enjoying the Les Mis in this test!

The 2s into the 1s were really nice.
		
Click to expand...

The music was incredible . Horse was  truly dancing!! The timing must be so hard to get right


----------



## NinjaPony (28 July 2021)

Great music! The transition from the 2 times to the 1 times was excellent, seamless work. Bohemian is such a strong secure horse. Great to watch!


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

Wow.  Bravo Bohemian!


----------



## Caol Ila (28 July 2021)

Wow. Hope Catherine Dufour scores big for that.


----------



## humblepie (28 July 2021)

Gosh loved that one.


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

what a brilliant score.


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

87!!!!


----------



## Kat (28 July 2021)

Woah that is a massive score!


----------



## Sprat (28 July 2021)

Thrilled for her, she well and truly deserved that score


----------



## NinjaPony (28 July 2021)

Wow!! Now that is throwing down the gauntlet!


----------



## TheMule (28 July 2021)

That was super to watch


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

Amazing!

Will we break 90% today??


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 July 2021)

liked this test, loved the music, should be a good score....i would think lotties accent would come from yorkshire, im sure thats where laura and simon were living when she was born, accent maybe a mixture


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

PippiPony said:



			Amazing!

Will we break 90% today??
		
Click to expand...

i reckon


----------



## Sprat (28 July 2021)

Charlotte needs to bring her A game!


----------



## Bruce17 (28 July 2021)

Anyone else think it's going to be a German 1,2,3 today? Jess going well so far...


----------



## Kat (28 July 2021)

That half pass is so beautiful and elegant


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

What an amazing group of horses - this is pretty spectacular as well!!


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

wow 10/10 for DoD if she pulls it off... this will be a huge score in that case!


----------



## Ambers Echo (28 July 2021)

This is amazing too


----------



## j1ffy (28 July 2021)

If there's going to be a German at the top of the podium (highly likely!) I'd love it to be these two


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

walk-canter transition into piri


----------



## Caol Ila (28 July 2021)

Dalera looks like such a soft, lovely horse to ride.


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

Love this combination


----------



## NinjaPony (28 July 2021)

This is looking beautiful so far. Definitely my favourite German combination, they have such a lovely partnership and are making this incredibly difficult floor plan look easy!


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

j1ffy said:



			If there's going to be a German at the top of the podium (highly likely!) I'd love it to be these two
		
Click to expand...

yeah, she is showing off everything you want dressage to be


----------



## Bruce17 (28 July 2021)

Lovely soft curb rein too


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

Fry's used to have a big equestrian place near Driffield in Yorkshire.  Lovely place.


----------



## shortstuff99 (28 July 2021)

The Germans don't half do boring music though 🤣


----------



## Kat (28 July 2021)

I don't think the music is as complimentary for this pair. It is going beautifully but the music isn't really a part of it like Catherine and Sabine's tests


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Obviously I’d love Charlotte to win. But seeing how polished this is I’m scared lol


----------



## humblepie (28 July 2021)

Absolutely stunning. So elegant and flowing.


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

Equi said:



			Obviously I’d love Charlotte to win. But seeing how polished this is I’m scared lol
		
Click to expand...

i don't think Gio can top this.... YET.


----------



## Ambers Echo (28 July 2021)

One handed!!


----------



## Caol Ila (28 July 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			The Germans don't half do boring music though 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Haha. Yeah. Music isn't doing it for me.


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Everyone’s going one handed today 😂


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

This horse seems to be able to do everything so, so well, softly, happily and with expression. Divine.


----------



## TheMule (28 July 2021)

Wow, what a test!


----------



## Ambers Echo (28 July 2021)

That’s amazing


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

Caol Ila said:



			Haha. Yeah. Music isn't doing it for me.
		
Click to expand...

I loved the music and thought it suited the horse and test really well hahahahahaha!!


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

91
smashed it


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

This has to get a medal


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			i don't think Gio can top this.... YET.
		
Click to expand...

Yea I think he’ll be one to watch in Paris for sure just isn’t quite there yet


----------



## Parrotperson (28 July 2021)

I'm Back. Threw the poor decorator out asap 😂


----------



## SEL (28 July 2021)

Over 91 and made it look easy. WOW!


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

91.732  blinking heck!!


----------



## Bruce17 (28 July 2021)

91.732%


----------



## ScottyJ (28 July 2021)

HUGE score!


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

Fabulous score.


----------



## Sprat (28 July 2021)

WOW!


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

PippiPony said:



			This has to get a medal
		
Click to expand...

i'd say it's highly likely, i don't think Gal can top that on his young horse, and I'm not sure Dorothee would either.


----------



## Parrotperson (28 July 2021)

cant see how we can get a medal now! Still. wait until Paris


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

97 for artistic!


----------



## criso (28 July 2021)

I would think the music from La La lLand would be popular generally.


----------



## Parrotperson (28 July 2021)

oh gos. tail coat part 2!


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

lolol the judges gave her straight 10s for her music so stick that in yer pipe all you haterz


----------



## NinjaPony (28 July 2021)

Spectacular! Really hope that’s enough for her to get the gold, she bloody deserves it.
Pumpkin doesn’t have the experience yet to match that but in three years time I expect they will be right up there.


----------



## TheMule (28 July 2021)

I just love that kind of dressage- the mare is soft and relaxed but so powerful and she is almost motionless. Just lovely, lovely riding and a spectacular result


----------



## Kat (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			i don't think Gio can top this.... YET.
		
Click to expand...

No I don't either. 

I hope that he can do enough to get on the podium. 

With IW to come and that score from Catherine DuFour it is going to be a massive ask of little Gio. Maybe IW will have a blooper


----------



## Ambers Echo (28 July 2021)

TheMule said:



			I just love that kind of dressage- the mare is soft and relaxed but so powerful and she is almost motionless. Just lovely, lovely riding and a spectacular result
		
Click to expand...

Agree. And I don’t like this style at all!


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

Gal has had this music before (feels like many times...)??


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

I say the musics too dramatic. I prefer light and airy


----------



## Bruce17 (28 July 2021)

I don't like this one. Swishy tail


----------



## j1ffy (28 July 2021)

John K just said exactly what I was thinking. Total US completely dropped his back in that last passage


----------



## Bruce17 (28 July 2021)

palo1 said:



			Gal has had this music before (feels like many times...)??
		
Click to expand...

Yep, used for totilas apparently


----------



## Kat (28 July 2021)

I think Total US is looking a bit young and weak today


----------



## Caol Ila (28 July 2021)

I'm in awe of Edward's seat. I also like his music. Is that from some movie?


----------



## SEL (28 July 2021)

compared to that beautiful relaxed performance before, this seems more tense and heavy on the hands


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

The neck looks so much tighter on this horse than the previous one.  i know in part due to fact he's got a big stallion neck.  But not my cup of tea


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

Fascinating contrast to TFS Dallara (sp??) - Total US looks much less stable in his frame though he is young.  That extent of movement seems less harmonious in comparison and also distracting to me.  Really good to see these 2 horses in close proximity.


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

yes yes all the bad things about Edward but these horses are incredible athletes, the scope is amazing. I actually like his music. I do like it when they keep the same music sometimes, I LOVE richard davison's freestyle and that's been lurking about for years


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

When Hayley Watson Greaves changed her music that was  a sad day


----------



## NinjaPony (28 July 2021)

I think you can see where the effort of the competitions has just taken it out of him a bit. Can’t say I’m surprised really, it’s a huge ask of a 9 year old. He’s so so talented, just needs to strengthen up a bit. I actually quite like the fact he’s using the Totilas music, it must be emotional for him to be riding his son at the Olympics after everything that happened.


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

Caol Ila said:



			I'm in awe of Edward's seat. I also like his music. Is that from some movie?
		
Click to expand...

You are right - Gal has a wonderful seat.  The music has been used before (for Totilas) but feels just sooooo familiar.


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

Not quite in time with his music


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

The horse gave his all there I think


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Again it’s a big experience for the horse. Wait and see him in 3years.

by the way how does one go about getting tickets for the olympics to spectate? Lol


----------



## j1ffy (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			yes yes all the bad things about Edward but these horses are incredible athletes, the scope is amazing. I actually like his music. I do like it when they keep the same music sometimes, I LOVE richard davison's freestyle and that's been lurking about for years
		
Click to expand...

I actually think people have been quite polite about EG on this thread (unlike on some FB groups I could name!). The comments have been on the weakness of the horse, who despite that has shown a huge amount of talent. With a couple more years of strength and muscle he'll be incredible.

(I still don't like EG's training methods though  )


----------



## SEL (28 July 2021)

Another high score


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

84.157%


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

NinjaPony said:



			I think you can see where the effort of the competitions has just taken it out of him a bit. Can’t say I’m surprised really, it’s a huge ask of a 9 year old. He’s so so talented, just needs to strengthen up a bit. I actually quite like the fact he’s using the Totilas music, it must be emotional for him to be riding his son at the Olympics after everything that happened.
		
Click to expand...

yes agreed. and Edward rode Gribaldi too, so 3 generations, it must be pretty special to have that connection through the line.


----------



## SEL (28 July 2021)

j1ffy said:



			I actually think people have been quite polite about EG on this thread (unlike on some FB groups I could name!). The comments have been on the weakness of the horse, who despite that has shown a huge amount of talent. With a couple more years of strength and muscle he'll be incredible.

(I still don't like EG's training methods though  )

Click to expand...

Horse is lovely - but I don't find him the nicest rider to watch.


----------



## j1ffy (28 July 2021)

IW predictions? I'm going 91.5% or thereabouts (hoping she doesn't pip Dalera)


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

j1ffy said:



			I actually think people have been quite polite about EG on this thread (unlike on some FB groups I could name!). The comments have been on the weakness of the horse, who despite that has shown a huge amount of talent. With a couple more years of strength and muscle he'll be incredible.

(I still don't like EG's training methods though  )

Click to expand...

i wasn't responding to comments on the thread, it was more like we all know the bad things, they swirl in my head too  it just posted after everyone else because of the silly "you have to wait 30 seconds to respond" thing on HHO


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 July 2021)

whata contrast to the least test, not my cup of tea at all, too forceful am loving the new germans coming up and the way the americans are presenting their horses, love the harmony and lightness..


----------



## Kat (28 July 2021)

PippiPony said:



			84.157%
		
Click to expand...

I think that is pretty generous


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

I hope IW doesn't beat Dalera too.  I would love that combination to win even though IW is dressage royalty.


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

Very IW music!


----------



## Walrus (28 July 2021)

Splash2310 said:



			Shame about the slight blip in Lottie’s test, but I thought she rode very well and it was a sweet test. She’s just done a lovely interview on Eurosport and is clearly really pleased, and made light of Everdale getting a bit excited!

Slightly off topic, but does anyone know where she’s from? I can’t place her accent.
		
Click to expand...

East Yorkshire....she grew up near a town called Driffield. Her parents ran Aike which is a BD venue that used to be known locally as Frys.


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

i just don't like her music choices, like, ever!


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

I hope BR shows a little more personality in this.


----------



## j1ffy (28 July 2021)

BR looks a bit more lively today


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

i think the lack of fun in the music sort of reflects what we were saying about the lack of joy in the horse.


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

Oh bum - IW and BR looking on good form here!!


----------



## Caol Ila (28 July 2021)

Liking Beethoven's 9th.


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

Looking impressive


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

i just went into a weird mental wormhole where IW performed to something like a cheesetastik ABBA medley, just imagine, hahahaha


----------



## Kat (28 July 2021)

Might be a wonky camera angle but BR didn't look as though she was taking even steps in front in walk then


----------



## NinjaPony (28 July 2021)

It’s going to be a big score no doubt. What I will say is that it’s good to see a horse return from injury to compete at the very highest level aged 17. It’s all looking very nice and correct and smooth but without the ‘wow’ of Dalera.


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

She really is such a trier but so regimented. I want to see her throw in a cheeky buck to prove she’s flesh and bone lol


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

NinjaPony said:



			It’s going to be a big score no doubt. What I will say is that it’s good to see a horse return from injury to compete at the very highest level aged 17.
		
Click to expand...

yep no mean feat


----------



## j1ffy (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			i just went into a weird mental wormhole where IW performed to something like a cheesetastik ABBA medley, just imagine, hahahaha
		
Click to expand...

Surely it would be The Hoff?!



Kat said:



			Might be a wonky camera angle but BR didn't look as though she was taking even steps in front in walk then
		
Click to expand...

Her walk is always fairly weak


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			i just went into a weird mental wormhole where IW performed to something like a cheesetastik ABBA medley, just imagine, hahahaha
		
Click to expand...

Acid house, rap and grunge for IW would be fun!!


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

see we're full of ideas, i reckon HHO freestyle productions would be ace


----------



## TPO (28 July 2021)

My glasses maybe need reconfigured because I've really enjoyed IW/BR's tests that I've seen.

I don't see a "dull" or switched off horse. I think BR had a more open and pleasing (to me) frame than any of the others today. BR perhaps looks more comfortable/content than other more highly strung horses?


----------



## Ambers Echo (28 July 2021)

Like the music. The Love Divine All Loves Excelling section in Trot was amazing


----------



## Sprat (28 July 2021)

IW doesn't give a single mark away does she. Like her or loathe her, you can't fault her test riding


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Yup. IW with better music on everdale. 100% 😂😂


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

She does get some height behind in the piaffe


----------



## Bruce17 (28 July 2021)

They're all one handed today!


----------



## j1ffy (28 July 2021)

They’re all going one-handed now!


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 July 2021)

this is really good but the piris dont look good to me and i wont mention the other P,  hope she doesnt beat the other german, i dont think she should


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

This is pretty amazing to be fair!!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (28 July 2021)

What's the craic with all the one handed stuff for the last few strides all of a sudden?


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Wait for it……..


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

TPO said:



			My glasses maybe need reconfigured because I've really enjoyed IW/BR's tests that I've seen.

I don't see a "dull" or switched off horse. I think BR had a more open and pleasing (to me) frame than any of the others today. BR perhaps looks more comfortable/content than other more highly strung horses?
		
Click to expand...

i don't think its about the highly strungness or otherwise, for me it's about a lightness of touch, the stuff that makes the hair on your neck prickle, or puts the tear in your eye - IW's performances are often flawless, they just aren't *magical* to me.


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			What's the craic with all the one handed stuff for the last few strides all of a sudden?
		
Click to expand...

Today’s trend lol


----------



## j1ffy (28 July 2021)

palo1 said:



			This is pretty amazing to be fair!!
		
Click to expand...

I much preferred it to her GP and GPS! Very hard to fault.


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

89.657 for IW


----------



## humblepie (28 July 2021)

I liked her music and really on spot with it.


----------



## Sprat (28 July 2021)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			What's the craic with all the one handed stuff for the last few strides all of a sudden?
		
Click to expand...

I believe there are extra marks awarded for one handed movements


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

she's not beaten Jessica!


----------



## NinjaPony (28 July 2021)

Definitely more height in the piaffe today, still not lowering the quarters but BR really tried for her.


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Jessica is a bit emosh!


----------



## Kat (28 July 2021)

Silver - So pleased for Jessica, well deserved!


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (28 July 2021)

How was that not 90% +????


----------



## SEL (28 July 2021)

That's Germany 1 and 2


----------



## Sprat (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			i don't think its about the highly strungness or otherwise, for me it's about a lightness of touch, the stuff that makes the hair on your neck prickle, or puts the tear in your eye - IW's performances are often flawless, they just aren't *magical* to me.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more, I don't get teary watching her like I do some of the others


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Have a good ride Charlotte 🇬🇧


----------



## Kat (28 July 2021)

Now come on Charlotte and Gio we are all on the edge of our seats


----------



## McFluff (28 July 2021)

I quite liked BR frame, much nicer than total us IMO


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

Sprat said:



			I believe there are extra marks awarded for one handed movements
		
Click to expand...

yes, adds to the degree of difficulty score.


----------



## Denbob (28 July 2021)

Here we goooo


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

Go go Gio!


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

Good luck Charlotte and Gio - just enjoy and celebrate what a fabulous combination this is!!


----------



## NinjaPony (28 July 2021)

Pumpkin looks so small and cute after BR and Dalera! Go on Charlotte, no pressure on her to win a medal for once so let’s see what she can do.


----------



## McFluff (28 July 2021)

Go Charlotte and Gio


----------



## TPO (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			i don't think its about the highly strungness or otherwise, for me it's about a lightness of touch, the stuff that makes the hair on your neck prickle, or puts the tear in your eye - IW's performances are often flawless, they just aren't *magical* to me.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah see I "felt" their test whereas some of the others have made me clench my jaw feeling what I think of as tightness

Anyways...here goes Charlotte 🤞🏻


----------



## Michen (28 July 2021)

I bet IW wasn’t expecting that to be beaten!


----------



## Branna (28 July 2021)

That was my favourite test I have seen of Bella Rose, more harmony for me - but glad she didn't beat Jessica!


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

he's such a lovely stamp of a horse <3


----------



## daffy44 (28 July 2021)

TPO said:



			My glasses maybe need reconfigured because I've really enjoyed IW/BR's tests that I've seen.

I don't see a "dull" or switched off horse. I think BR had a more open and pleasing (to me) frame than any of the others today. BR perhaps looks more comfortable/content than other more highly strung horses?
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you here TPO, I dont see anything remotely dull, mechanical or switched off either.  I see an ability to produce huge athleticism without huge tension, and a remarkable partnership and trust with her rider.


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

Fab extensions


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

Walk to canter piri, should score high on DD


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Got the tempis this time 😁🥳


----------



## j1ffy (28 July 2021)

I just love this little horse. He looks so fun yet so talented. You can imagine popping him around a fun ride!

His extended trot is steadily improving too.


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

i think i'd feel different about IW with the sound off. for me the music is so much of the emotional response and hers just turns me off


----------



## Kat (28 July 2021)

God he has such an amazing attitude! He looks so happy and enthusiastic, and engaged. This is really very very good.


----------



## NinjaPony (28 July 2021)

He just brings a smile to your face when you watch him doesn’t he. This is fab, he’s giving her everything.


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

That slight tightness behind again coming out of that move


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

What a partnership they will be for Paris!


----------



## Michen (28 July 2021)

Oh I just love them.


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

Goodness, Gio's changes are so neat and perky!! (HHO technical term there...)


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

They’re doing great though. He’s giving his all  well done Charlotte.


----------



## Kat (28 July 2021)

Well she's happy! 

And I have something in my eye....


----------



## Caol Ila (28 July 2021)

That was nice....


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

ah fabulous!!  i don't think he could have offered any more today.


----------



## SEL (28 July 2021)

Whatever the score - that was fabulous. Such a cracking little horse


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 July 2021)

little gio trying hard but i dont think he will be in the medals but would like him to beat edward gal, this is so much more harmonious to watch...


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Hoping for a new pb again for this combo.


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

88!


----------



## SEL (28 July 2021)

88.5 I think


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

right, going to be very mean now and hope Dorothee has some whoopsies and Charlotte can take the bronze


----------



## SEL (28 July 2021)

eugh - 1 more. Can't watch!


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

88.543 and in to 3rd


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Very respectable score fabulous job very happy with that.


----------



## Kat (28 July 2021)

Third, really bloody good


----------



## CanteringCarrot (28 July 2021)

Once again, so very shocked that Germans are winning.



/sarcasm


----------



## Sprat (28 July 2021)

That shot of Alan with a tear in his eye has killed me off


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Is it wrong to want a major blip 😈


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (28 July 2021)

Charlotte and Carl’s horses just have a special little spark about them.


----------



## Michen (28 July 2021)

Arghhhh I hope that horse spooks at every judge 🙈 sorry not sorry


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

Equi said:



			Is it wrong to want a major blip 😈
		
Click to expand...

It's wrong, but we're all with you!!


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 July 2021)

WOW,  what a great score,  he might do it


----------



## Bruce17 (28 July 2021)

Sorry Dorothee, but I hope you fall off 😂

(I don't really, but want Charlotte in bronze)


----------



## NinjaPony (28 July 2021)

Wow!! What a moment to perform another personal best! Pumpkin has just gone above and beyond what anyone could have expected from him. Not to be unsporting but I’ll be gutted if she is pipped.


----------



## Lexi_ (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			right, going to be very mean now and hope Dorothee has some whoopsies and Charlotte can take the bronze 

Click to expand...

Me too! I very much doubt it, but I can hope it 😄


----------



## j1ffy (28 July 2021)

Busted - just been Skyped at work asking if I’m watching 😂

Luckily my colleague is too…


----------



## Kat (28 July 2021)

PippiPony said:



			It's wrong, but we're all with you!!
		
Click to expand...

Definitely 100%


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 July 2021)

oh dear, a good beginning, i really like him but !!!!


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (28 July 2021)

The piaffe isnt as good as previous competitors

ETA I thought it looked a little laboured at the back but later piaffe with side on view looked better.


----------



## SEL (28 July 2021)

This is rather lovely .....


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

One blip, not sure it was big enough lol


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (28 July 2021)

I can’t handle the tension. This could kick start my labour


----------



## NinjaPony (28 July 2021)

Normally I’d be really enjoying this (love me some Queen) but I’m on the edge of my seat…


----------



## teapot (28 July 2021)

It's going to be a day of fourths isn't it? We had three in the rowing too.


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			I can’t handle the tension. This could kick start my labour
		
Click to expand...

Well Dorothee is a cute name lol!!


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Stumbly piri


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

ahhhhhhhh the piri fell apart, the HHO gods spoke!


----------



## Sprat (28 July 2021)

Another blip in the pirouettes


----------



## littleshetland (28 July 2021)

We can only hope for a discarded banana skin somewhere...


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (28 July 2021)

palo1 said:



			Well Dorothee is a cute name lol!!
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking Pumpkin actually…


----------



## Parrotperson (28 July 2021)

this looks a wee bit tired.


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Tempis not great!


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

Oh gosh, on tenterhooks!


----------



## Bruce17 (28 July 2021)

Those tempis weren't great 🎉


----------



## Ambers Echo (28 July 2021)

Anither mistake!!


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Oooooooh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

i reckon Charlotte's done it


----------



## Caol Ila (28 July 2021)

He ballsed up a piri.


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

Parrotperson said:



			this looks a wee bit tired.
		
Click to expand...

I was just thinking the same.


----------



## Michen (28 July 2021)

Yesssssssss


----------



## SEL (28 July 2021)

blip!


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

This is (insert a word I can’t talk)


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

Oooh a fluff!!


----------



## Bruce17 (28 July 2021)

Our ill wishes are working!!


----------



## Parrotperson (28 July 2021)

yeh but what will the judges mark. Her or what they see?  (Cynical old me!)


----------



## NinjaPony (28 July 2021)

If nothing else that performance from Pumpkin has told that guardian reporter where to shove it.

Dorothee has had some errors now…. We might have it you know…


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

OOps


----------



## Kat (28 July 2021)

I think we've done it! Combined forces of HHO hopes fluffed that line


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (28 July 2021)

I feel bad for them but also…not really


----------



## sportsmansB (28 July 2021)

Oh shes lost it 
Bound to be 3rd for Charlotte now


----------



## Michen (28 July 2021)

Omg guys Pumpkin for bronze!!!!!!

All down to our “ well wishes”


----------



## Sprat (28 July 2021)

I feel a bit for her, it must be so much pressure having to compete at this late stage with the past scores looking like they do


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (28 July 2021)

Dorothee is working quite hard


----------



## SEL (28 July 2021)

Looks tired - not surprised with the heat and everything


----------



## Parrotperson (28 July 2021)

dodgy piaffe! Pumpkins in with a chance however slight!


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

Going to be tight i think


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Really struggling. I feel bad now lol

he’s just tired. He’s gave his heart out bless him.


----------



## Lexi_ (28 July 2021)

I am such a terrible sport. Just gleefully exclaimed “she f***ed up those changes” to myself.


----------



## criso (28 July 2021)

Much better commentary here on Eurosport


----------



## Caol Ila (28 July 2021)

I think Charlotte's got bronze.  He's not doing well in this piaffe.


----------



## NinjaPony (28 July 2021)

Part of me feels bad for her, the other part of me is pretty damn pleased


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

Totally losing energy


----------



## Parrotperson (28 July 2021)

like the music though!


----------



## TPO (28 July 2021)

Her wee face, how hard to go last especially in that group


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

Very sad for Dorothee after some solid performances but utterly chuffed for Charlotte and team!!!  she's done it!


----------



## Kat (28 July 2021)

Come on give us the scores!


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

🥉🥉🥉🥉🥉🥉🥉🥉🥉🥉
🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳
🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧🇬🇧


----------



## Bruce17 (28 July 2021)

Yesssssss Charlotte 🎉 🌟 🥉


----------



## PippiPony (28 July 2021)

Yay for charlotte


----------



## McFluff (28 July 2021)

Woo hoo


----------



## SEL (28 July 2021)

Bronze!!!!


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (28 July 2021)

I’m crying


----------



## TPO (28 July 2021)

79


----------



## Kat (28 July 2021)

YES!!!!!! BRONZE!!!!! AMAZING

Super chuffed for the gold medallist too well deserved!


----------



## Bellaboo18 (28 July 2021)

🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳


----------



## Parrotperson (28 July 2021)

PUMPKIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (28 July 2021)

I also know if the Germans got 1 2 3 then I'd never here the end of it around here (not HHO, but here I live) 🤣

So pleased for Charlotte!


----------



## NinjaPony (28 July 2021)

And she’s done it!!

That will teach me to doubt Charlotte even for a moment. Absolutely thrilled for her!


----------



## Caol Ila (28 July 2021)

Jessica deserves that gold. So pleased for Charlotte as well!


----------



## j1ffy (28 July 2021)

Woohoo!!!!!


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Jessica absolutely deserved gold. Charlotte absolutely deserved bronze. IW was always getting something.

amazing few days competiton. Been a real joy!


----------



## SEL (28 July 2021)

I don't think Charlotte can quite believe it!


----------



## Bruce17 (28 July 2021)

She's crying 🥺


----------



## humblepie (28 July 2021)

The last horse is lovely, such a shame for her about the mistakes but fabulously well done Gio and Charlotte.


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

Great result I think on the podium.  So much to be delighted about - fabulous quality all round and such a huge treat over the last 3 days   Feeling totally inspired.   Enjoyed this thread muchly thank you!!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (28 July 2021)

Alright alright, now we can get ready for the real show: eventing 


Hehe, don't hate me 



Edit: I caved and bought a subscription. Some of you all should get a sales commission.


----------



## Ambers Echo (28 July 2021)

Oh that’s fabulous!! Go Pumpkin. What a superstar


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 July 2021)

the vibes have worked !!!!!!    well done charlotte, i cant believe it!!!!


----------



## SEL (28 July 2021)

Apparently shouting woohoo loudly when OH is on a zoom call is not on


----------



## NinjaPony (28 July 2021)

Also very pleased for Jessica, I really think she deserved that gold medal, a beautiful beautiful test


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

SEL said:



			Apparently shouting woohoo loudly when OH is on a zoom call is not on
		
Click to expand...

hahahahah oops!


----------



## asmp (28 July 2021)

Well done Pumpkin!!!!


----------



## Caol Ila (28 July 2021)

Have many other mares won Olympic dressage gold? Does anyone know off-hand? I can't think of any.


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

i feel like I've been on holiday after 4 days of dressage coverage  well done Discovery, haha


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (28 July 2021)

Well I’ve just text OH to let him know baby will henceforth be referred to as Pumpkin in honour.  Only right really as my name is Charlotte.


----------



## Lexi_ (28 July 2021)

I’m so proud of them all that I feel quite tearful 😭


----------



## Kat (28 July 2021)

My horse is going to hate me when I turn up to ride feeling all inspired tonight


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

I thought Dalera's test was utterly memorable.  It is up there for me with Fuego Xii's way back when! What a horse and what a wonderful rider.  Bravo, bravo, bravo Charlotte too.


----------



## SOS (28 July 2021)

Couldn’t stop smiling on my zoom call whilst watching in the background so had to let everyone in the meeting know


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

Caol Ila said:



			Have many other mares won Olympic dressage gold? Does anyone know off-hand? I can't think of any.
		
Click to expand...

Good question!


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 July 2021)

i am so pleased, but feel a bit sad for showtime falling apart at the end, even though i was pleased ,he is such a lovely horse


----------



## WelshHoarder (28 July 2021)

Absolutely brilliant - not crying at all, honest 😭

what an achievement on such a young horse ❤️


----------



## Surbie (28 July 2021)

Kat said:



			My horse is going to hate me when I turn up to ride feeling all inspired tonight
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely this!! Have texted instructor and booked a slot on online dressage.


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

Caol Ila said:



			Have many other mares won Olympic dressage gold? Does anyone know off-hand? I can't think of any.
		
Click to expand...

can't think of any, wiki has a list of medal winners with horse names, something for a rainy day to trawl through them and check.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Olympic_medalists_in_equestrian


----------



## Splash2310 (28 July 2021)

So pleased for Charlotte. I can’t wait to see what Gio is like in Paris!


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			i am so pleased, but feel a bit sad for showtime falling apart at the end, even though i was pleased ,he is such a lovely horse
		
Click to expand...

yeah, it's sort of bittersweet watching it unravel isn't it.


----------



## Aperchristmastree (28 July 2021)

YES CHARLOTTE! Pumpkin is my official favourite, I just want to snuggle him and kiss his brilliant nose. 

I sadly missed Jessica's test but hopefully I can find a way to watch it later. It must have been spectacular.


----------



## Surbie (28 July 2021)

What superb riding, am looking forward to watching it again later on.


----------



## NinjaPony (28 July 2021)

Two mares and a 16hander in the medals is definitely a ‘diversity’ win for horses


----------



## Surbie (28 July 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			i am so pleased, but feel a bit sad for showtime falling apart at the end, even though i was pleased ,he is such a lovely horse
		
Click to expand...

That was a real shame, he looked so tired


----------



## daffy44 (28 July 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			Well I’ve just text OH to let him know baby will henceforth be referred to as Pumpkin in honour.  Only right really as my name is Charlotte.
		
Click to expand...

One of my best friends is called Pumpkin, she will tell you its a great name!


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

Surbie said:



			What superb riding, am looking forward to watching it again later on.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I really want to watch Dalera and Pumpkin again too.


----------



## humblepie (28 July 2021)

Several years back I went to Olympia and watched the dressage and on the whole didn't enjoy it other than a handful of riders.  It seemed more like horse wrestling than elegance and beauty but this freestyle has just been full of lovely horses looking in harmony with their riders.


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Jessica just looks so proud


----------



## MuffettMischief (28 July 2021)

feeling very emotional seeing Alan walk in with pumpkin and Charlotte


----------



## Denbob (28 July 2021)

he is SO cute and tiny compared to the other two


----------



## Surbie (28 July 2021)

And again Pumpkin is the only one not being led in.


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Lovely to see our coat stick out in the sea of black coats lol


----------



## j1ffy (28 July 2021)

Did anyone else spot how Pumpkin tried to follow CDJ to the podium, then watched her as she walked away? So cute!


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

the right result today wasn't it?  Jessica was spellbinding, Isabell so correct, Charlotte pulling out all the stops on a young horse, brilliant stuff.


----------



## SEL (28 July 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			Well I’ve just text OH to let him know baby will henceforth be referred to as Pumpkin in honour.  Only right really as my name is Charlotte.
		
Click to expand...

Dalera Bella Rose Pumpkin would be a cool name


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (28 July 2021)

Probably biased but our riders jackets/hats/ensemble just look so elegant and smart compared to the others.


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

i dunno, the black with a bit of subtle bling is pretty sophisticated


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Can feel her heart pounding from here


----------



## humblepie (28 July 2021)

Can you imagine picking up the wrong medal by mistake.....


----------



## Kat (28 July 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			Probably biased but our riders jackets/hats/ensemble just look so elegant and smart compared to the others.
		
Click to expand...

They stand out just enough without being all garish and bright like the dutch ones.


----------



## NinjaPony (28 July 2021)

So emotional for Jessica, she can’t believe it. I do quite like the German national anthem, it’s very rousing!


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

And good sportsmanship from them all too. This IS girl power!!


----------



## sportsmansB (28 July 2021)

I'm sure Pikeur are pleased about their sponsorship of the Germans, plenty of opportunities to see it!


----------



## McFluff (28 July 2021)

It is women’s dressage on this podium


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

Equi said:



			And good sportsmanship from them all too. This IS girl power!!
		
Click to expand...

the radio will be going on about the women's individual dressage again


----------



## Millie-Rose (28 July 2021)

humblepie said:



			Several years back I went to Olympia and watched the dressage and on the whole didn't enjoy it other than a handful of riders.  It seemed more like horse wrestling than elegance and beauty but this freestyle has just been full of lovely horses looking in harmony with their riders.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't enjoy that era of dressage either. Charlotte and Valegro were a breath of fresh air and showed the mega marks could be achieved in a different way. Have watched most of this Olympic dressage and am thrilled to see that the younger riders from all nations are riding much more like Charlotte and everything looks so much more flowing.


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Even Jessica’s getting on is impressive lol


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (28 July 2021)

very impressed at their casual mounting from the ground.

I can’t even mount my 14.1 without dropping my stirrups.


----------



## Kat (28 July 2021)

MuffettMischief said:



			feeling very emotional seeing Alan walk in with pumpkin and Charlotte
		
Click to expand...

I have loved the amount of coverage that the grooms are getting this year. I think the lack of crowds is part of it but the journalists are mentioning them and they are being shown behind the scenes a lot. 

My relative is a groom for an elite rider (not dressage) and they work so hard for not a lot of money so it is lovely to see them being recognised.


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

Pumpkin wants to goooooo


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

oh look pikeur made them medal sized pockets, how thoughful


----------



## SEL (28 July 2021)

Bella Rose and Pumpkin cantering next to each other - she makes Pumpkin look like a cob!!


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			oh look pikeur made them medal sized pockets, how thoughful 

Click to expand...

Hahah!!!! Magic boots and pockets


----------



## NinjaPony (28 July 2021)

Pumpkin clearly wondering why he isn’t out in front lol, all in good time!


----------



## SEL (28 July 2021)

Equi said:



			Even Jessica’s getting on is impressive lol
		
Click to expand...

I thought that too! I'd have ripped my breeches and needed a chiropractor


----------



## Kat (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			oh look pikeur made them medal sized pockets, how thoughful 

Click to expand...

Saved them having to knit a medal pouch like Tom Daley I suppose 

But then there isn't much room for a medal pocket in his trunks!!!!


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

Kat said:



			Saved them having to knit a medal pouch like Tom Daley I suppose

But then there isn't much room for a medal pocket in his trunks!!!!
		
Click to expand...

hahhahah!

back for the eventing dressage on Friday then... wonder how the coverage will work out :/ half of it is going to be in the middle of the night.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (28 July 2021)

i don’t really know what to do with myself now.

Tempted to run up and down the stairs a few times and try and get this baby out. My instructor might then have a free slot for a lesson tomorrow.


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 July 2021)

cant see me staying up for the eventing dressage so will watch during the day.  im not getting much done this week...


----------



## Honey08 (28 July 2021)

Well that was wonderful!  I love how they played Alphaville’s Big in Japan for the lap of honour!!


----------



## teapot (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			hahhahah!

back for the eventing dressage on Friday then... wonder how the coverage will work out :/ half of it is going to be in the middle of the night.
		
Click to expand...

I'm staying up and will be hastily reorgansing a zoom meeting that's due on Monday morning! Discovery+ works very well at 2am too.


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

yeah it was more a question of what will discovery show, will they be showing it live, and if so, do we watch the second session live and then watch the first afterwards?!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (28 July 2021)

SEL said:



			I thought that too! I'd have ripped my breeches and needed a chiropractor
		
Click to expand...

Was eating a piece of an apple, almost choked when I read this 😂😂😂

#relatable


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 July 2021)

that sounds like a good plan MP


----------



## teapot (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			yeah it was more a question of what will discovery show, will they be showing it live, and if so, do we watch the second session live and then watch the first afterwards?!
		
Click to expand...

Going by the other sports, it'll be live if you select the actual sport, not rely on Eurosport channel 1 or 2. I watched the rowing live very very early this morning.

ETS: already on there if you look, ready to go live at 0.25am Sat, then session two at 9.25am.


----------



## Honey08 (28 July 2021)

I agree that it’s wonderful how Carl and Charlotte have been such a positive in the way dressage is trained and ridden.  I hated dressage at high level until I got to know about them and how naturally they keep their horses.


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

teapot said:



			Going by the other sports, it'll be live if you select the actual sport, not rely on Eurosport channel 1 or 2. I watched the rowing live very very early this morning.

ETS: already on there if you look, ready to go live at 0.25am Sat, then session two at 9.25am.
		
Click to expand...

yes but what is everyone going to DOOOOOOOOOO  i'm going to go with plan A unless the HHO consensus is to watch them in order, will be working friday so can't be watching at 3am   it has been nice chatting live with the action, if we all start watching at different times that won't work.


----------



## Ambers Echo (28 July 2021)

I’d like to watch live with whoever is watching!


----------



## teapot (28 July 2021)

Watching live


----------



## HashRouge (28 July 2021)

I'm not watching the Eventing dressage, too dull! (sorry!)


----------



## Bellaboo18 (28 July 2021)

I'll be watching live 🙂


----------



## Bernster (28 July 2021)

So many lovely tests.  Completely unqualified to opine but I still felt that some riders looked quite ‘hard’ riders, eg the last German rider. I assume she was working hard to get the best out of her horse, but it didn’t have the apparent elegance and ease of some of the other riders, like Charlotte.


----------



## teapot (28 July 2021)

HashRouge said:



			I'm not watching the Eventing dressage, too dull! (sorry!)
		
Click to expand...

Not with the new 3min50 test it isn't 

https://inside.fei.org/system/files/FEI Eventing Olympic Short Test_2019.pdf


----------



## TPO (28 July 2021)

I'm going to try to watch live but I have a habit of falling asleep half way through programmes if they're on too late ha ha

Might give session 1 of dressage a miss but planning to stay/get up saturday to watch XC


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

teapot said:



			Not with the new 3min50 test it isn't 

https://inside.fei.org/system/files/FEI Eventing Olympic Short Test_2019.pdf

Click to expand...

yeah saw that kicking about at the yard the other day as one of the riders in for training and it seemed a bit more interesting  i will be very happy to watch that.


----------



## Parrotperson (28 July 2021)

humblepie said:



			Can you imagine picking up the wrong medal by mistake.....
		
Click to expand...

apparently someone in another event who’d won bronze I think stood on the gold podium because he’s so used to winning! 😳😂


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

am watching the last group again. I'd so like to see Isabell's test put to our Abba/rap/acid house medley!


----------



## criso (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			the radio will be going on about the women's individual dressage again 

Click to expand...

On the Russian site I used to stream it at the weekend, the translator used for the English version, translated Men's/Women's to Husbands/Wives


----------



## Parrotperson (28 July 2021)

Can I just clarify when the Xc is?

I make it 11.45pm Saturday start then in into Sunday morning v v early?
Is that right? Don’t wanna miss it!


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2021)

criso said:



			On the Russian site I used to stream it at the weekend, the translator used for the English version, translated Men's/Women's to Husbands/Wives
		
Click to expand...

sorry if you aren't married, you can't take part.


----------



## HashRouge (28 July 2021)

teapot said:



			Not with the new 3min50 test it isn't 

https://inside.fei.org/system/files/FEI Eventing Olympic Short Test_2019.pdf

Click to expand...

Ah I'm just not that interested in dressage I'm afraid, certainly not as something to sit and watch all the way through. I really only watched Rodrigo Torres and Carl, plus the last four riders today. I'll watch quite a bit of the XC and the final SJ rounds for the eventing.

(This is not to say I'm right btw, it's just my opinion! I love watching the cycling road race, which I know bores some people to tears!)


----------



## Equi (28 July 2021)

I’ll be away all weekend so I’ll not see any of it live. I’ll watch it on catch up so won’t want any spoilers lolol


----------



## Denbob (28 July 2021)

I'm going to do my best to watch the dressage live, will 100% be watching the XC though!


----------



## Lexi_ (28 July 2021)

Parrotperson said:



			Can I just clarify when the Xc is?

I make it 11.45pm Saturday start then in into Sunday morning v v early?
Is that right? Don’t wanna miss it!
		
Click to expand...

I think so! I get embarrassingly confused when I look at the times listings though 🙈 

It’ll be fun: I’m FJing on Sat starting at 9am and last horse is due on course at 7.20pm 😑 Then drive an hour home and power through to the cross-country, armed with lots of snacks and wine.


----------



## Kat (28 July 2021)

I think I'll go with session two live and see whether I have time to catch up with session 1 afterwards.


----------



## Branna (28 July 2021)

I'm away at an eventing camp this weekend and sharing a hotel room with a friend - have already warned her that we will be watching the XC at silly o'clock!

Don't think I will do the dressage night session too though...


----------



## scats (28 July 2021)

Bit late to the party as I was out shopping with my mum but we ended up in costa for lunch just in time to watch Charlotte on my phone and see the result.
As my Dad very rightly said when we got home, Charlotte was playing the long game with Gio today, it was never really about this medal.  So to get bronze was absolutely incredible.  

I’m up for a night eventing watch if anyone else is?  I’m not the best sleeper as it is!


----------



## RachelFerd (28 July 2021)

I'm going to attempt to watch it all live. Potentially quite stupid, as I am eventing myself at Frickley on Sunday


----------



## QuantockHills (28 July 2021)

is it available to watch live anywhere other than Discovery? (The XC especially?)


----------



## Denbob (28 July 2021)

Potentially a thread for the early birds needed to avoid spoilers!


----------



## HashRouge (28 July 2021)

QuantockHills said:



			is it available to watch live anywhere other than Discovery? (The XC especially?)
		
Click to expand...

If you have Eurosport then probably yes, although it is owned by Discovery so more or less the same thing. Otherwise, you will be limited to whatever the BBC shows, which I imagine will be very little of the dressage, but maybe a bit of the XC/ SJ.


----------



## shortstuff99 (28 July 2021)

Here is a freestyle from the 2004 Athens Olympics, the great Rafael Soto and Invasor. Check out the commentator, see if she has changed much 😉😅


----------



## neddy man (28 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			bio on van olst horses says Kent.
		
Click to expand...

Lotti is from Scarborough,  North Yorkshire


----------



## CanteringCarrot (28 July 2021)

😅

Some of the things that were said though 🤦‍♀️


----------



## criso (28 July 2021)

HashRouge said:



			If you have Eurosport then probably yes, although it is owned by Discovery so more or less the same thing. Otherwise, you will be limited to whatever the BBC shows, which I imagine will be very little of the dressage, but maybe a bit of the XC/ SJ.
		
Click to expand...

Not on Eurosport, they are only showing about an hour of xc highlights on Eurosport 2.

They didn't have the same commentators today as the Discovery stream so even if it's owned by them, looks like they are operating separately up to a point.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (28 July 2021)

Just checked the times for eventing. 
Dressage session 1: Fri 00:30
Dressage session 2: Fri 09:30
Dressage session 3: Sat 00:30
Cross country: Sat 23:45

I'm assuming that is our time not Japan time, is that right?


----------



## sportsmansB (28 July 2021)

OrangeAndLemon said:



			Just checked the times for eventing.
Dressage session 1: Fri 00:30
Dressage session 2: Fri 09:30
Dressage session 3: Sat 00:30
Cross country: Sat 23:45

I'm assuming that is our time not Japan time, is that right?
		
Click to expand...

Yes these are our times


----------



## palo1 (28 July 2021)

Bernster said:



			So many lovely tests.  Completely unqualified to opine but I still felt that some riders looked quite ‘hard’ riders, eg the last German rider. I assume she was working hard to get the best out of her horse, but it didn’t have the apparent elegance and ease of some of the other riders, like Charlotte.
		
Click to expand...

She had a tough ride today I think - she has looked so much less like it has been hard through the rest of the week and tbh I think it was a bit fortunate for Charlotte that her horse was tiring.  That horse has looked really good in the other tests!


----------



## fetlock (28 July 2021)

Didn't get to see Charlotte's test, or any others today, but thrilled at the bronze. I really wasn't expecting us to get an individual medal this time so such a pleasant surprise.


----------



## MyBoyChe (28 July 2021)

Has anyone got a link to Gios test today please?  Hubs did a fab job of recording all the odd bits but the one test he missed, was Gio


----------



## criso (28 July 2021)

Try this.  The dressage starts at about 28 minutes in and CDJ is at about 40.  Olympics, Day 5: BBC Two - 12:00-12:45: www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m000y9w1 via @bbciplayer


----------



## wispagold (28 July 2021)

I was in the car when Carl did his test so I had 5 Live on the radio. Victoria Pendleton and someone else were commenting. It was fairly entertaining but I hadn't got a clue what was going on! When I watched the test later in the day they really hadn't relayed what was going on at all! 

However, they did say that word from the GB camp was that if any of the GB riders finished in the top 12 it would be considered a good day. So they really have exceeded all expectations.


----------



## Wishfilly (28 July 2021)

Just caught up with the dressage as was working today. Some amazing tests. So pleased for Charlotte and Jessica.


----------



## Spotherisk (28 July 2021)

Gah, just heard Clare Balding describe the winning horse as a beautiful black stallion…


----------



## Honey08 (28 July 2021)

I actually thought Carl’s test was pretty fantastic too, and I’d love to know what mark Lottie would have got without the blips.  

Most of the tests today were pretty amazing.  The concentration on Charlotre’s face was incredible.  I couldn’t decide whether she looked robotic or ready to faint.


----------



## Honey08 (28 July 2021)

Ps I’m hoping to stay up for most of it, definitely the Xc!


----------



## Micky (28 July 2021)

Agree with bernster.uncomfirtable viewings of dorothe schneider riding ..horse tired or not, it wasn’t good riding on her part, lots of hard hands, bad seat..shows how much more subtle Charlotte was with aids..


----------



## HashRouge (28 July 2021)

wispagold said:



			I was in the car when Carl did his test so I had 5 Live on the radio. Victoria Pendleton and someone else were commenting. It was fairly entertaining but I hadn't got a clue what was going on! When I watched the test later in the day they really hadn't relayed what was going on at all!

However, they did say that word from the GB camp was that if any of the GB riders finished in the top 12 it would be considered a good day. So they really have exceeded all expectations.
		
Click to expand...

Haha oh god, I'd have enjoyed listening to that I think!

I did have a laugh listening to the BBC news on Radio 1 - we were informed that Charlotte won her medal in the "horse dressage" as opposed to, you know, the camel dressage!


----------



## shortstuff99 (28 July 2021)

When Showtime is on song he does have 90%+ freestyle scores, must have a been a real shame for her!


----------



## Wishfilly (28 July 2021)

Also hoping to stay up for the XC- we will see though!


----------



## Lexi_ (28 July 2021)

The BBC News at Ten just had a lovely piece about Charlotte - struck such a nice tone about her performance and achievements.


----------



## criso (28 July 2021)

If anyone missed Fogoso's test here's a link to it.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10227126604098973&id=1472951362


----------



## CanteringCarrot (29 July 2021)

Just watched Fogoso's test on Facebook. Lovely! 


A friend said to me, "Why are they not ok with Iberians and how they move, but loved/were ok with Totilas?"

🤷‍♀️


----------



## milliepops (29 July 2021)

Why do people think they're "not OK" with iberians? Fogoso scored more highly than *loads* of WBs 🙂 the scores he received were good, I think we are in danger of getting desensitised with the potential for 90%s and forget that a score in the 70s at this level is brilliant


----------



## CanteringCarrot (29 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			Why do people think they're "not OK" with iberians? Fogoso scored more highly than *loads* of WBs 🙂 the scores he received were good, I think we are in danger of getting desensitised with the potential for 90%s and forget that a score in the 70s at this level is brilliant
		
Click to expand...

Sure, Iberians are 100% on a level playing field with Warmbloods. Um, no.

Obviously he scored higher than loads of warmbloods so I guess there is no problem here? However, the comment was made about Iberians in general. Friend also had known, seen, and heard a local bias so that possibly shaped the comment too.

However, if you really think there is absolutely no bias against Iberians/no preference preference warmbloods, then fine.

I think that 90 and above is a massive score. I can see your point about how we could become desensitized, but that's sort of a distraction from the original point. Also, no one is saying that a score in the 70's at this level isn't brilliant 🤷‍♀️ I didn't say that.

We can agree to disagree since there are quite a few things I know we don't see eye to eye on, and that's fine.


----------



## splashgirl45 (29 July 2021)

i dont really like the iberian type,  we are all different and thats ok...  if you look at fogosos score sheet he got good marks all the way through, where he missed out were on things like the extensions as some of the others were mega,  i dont include the extravagent front with lack of engagement of the hinds, Gio got some similar marks to fogoso in the extensions as he is not yet there with them..  however i thought his piaffes were undermarked in comparison to others and when i looked at his sheet i was expecting at least 8.5 or 9,  so IMO the rest of his test was marked fairly but he was undermarked for piaffe.  although i dont normally like his type, i really enjoyed his test, so maybe i am being converted...


----------



## CanteringCarrot (29 July 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			i dont really like the iberian type,  we are all different and thats ok...  if you look at fogosos score sheet he got good marks all the way through, where he missed out were on things like the extensions as some of the others were mega,  i dont include the extravagent front with lack of engagement of the hinds, Gio got some similar marks to fogoso in the extensions as he is not yet there with them..  however i thought his piaffes were undermarked in comparison to others and when i looked at his sheet i was expecting at least 8.5 or 9,  so IMO the rest of his test was marked fairly but he was undermarked for piaffe.  although i dont normally like his type, i really enjoyed his test, so maybe i am being converted...

Click to expand...

It's actually funny, to me, because I never liked Iberians. Never imagined owning one. Nope. Then I rode one, just one (exercised horse while owner away at uni), and was hooked 🤣

Edit: just for discussion, do you think Fogoso is capable of more extension? His extension could've been "mega" for him. I suppose it doesn't matter, but I just don't know where this comes into play. Some horses have different extensions because they are different horses (in their movement, build, and breeding).


----------



## milliepops (29 July 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Sure, Iberians are 100% on a level playing field with Warmbloods. Um, no.
		
Click to expand...

that's not what I was saying and i think you know that?
I'm not team WB, my first proper WB is only just one year old... I've ridden an iberian horse in competition too, and I now ride possibly the most baroque kinda horse I'm likely ever to have 

Yet I'm 100% at peace with a horse's bestest ever extension that it can produce STILL being scored lower than another horse's "75% of capability" extension, simply because the other horse had a more natural talent for the move as described in the rules.  they have to be ranked somehow and the only remotely objective way is to compare them as they present, not taking into account physical limitions.

My horse's best ever extension will never ever get more than a 7 at FEI levels, not ever, even if she grew wings in her feathers, she might be trotting for her 10 but she is just not good enough at it *in comparison* because of the way she's made.  tbf I think Forgoso's 7.5 for his trot extensions was a mark to be pleased with, En Vogue "only" averaged about 7.5.

this is my understanding of how the judging is applied, i would love if a judge said , you know what, your horse is 14 hands square so no wonder it can't do a gigantic extension, extra marks for being the underdog but that's not the sport I'm doing.
Likewise I'd love Fogoso to get extra points for looking so happy but you know, same problem.

If we're looking at the freestyle scores i do think Fogoso's piaffe score  was possibly affected by the odd turn towards the end of the pi/pa stuff which seemed disjointed. Only speculation as the final marks don't show the detail for each score given,  only the average for all the piaffes scored (if you watch the disco+ coverage its at about 37.15 mins, it looks like it was supposed to be a piaffe piri but it was shown as more like a passage half circle, the judging guidelines are clear on this movement, and a piaffe piri that escapes to the outside , too big etc should score below 5  expensive!) .  his walk score was not brilliant and the degree of difficulty was lower than the top placed combinations, being around 9 compared to the high 9s and 10s of the medalists, they judges also didn't score the music that highly.

I honestly don't think there is a bias against iberian horses, i think iberian horses aren't always showing what modern dressage scores most highly, which is different.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (29 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			that's not what I was saying and i think you know that?
I'm not team WB, my first proper WB is only just one year old... I've ridden an iberian horse in competition too, and I now ride possibly the most baroque kinda horse I'm likely ever to have 

Yet I'm 100% at peace with a horse's bestest ever extension that it can produce STILL being scored lower than another horse's "75% of capability" extension, simply because the other horse had a more natural talent for the move as described in the rules.  they have to be ranked somehow and the only remotely objective way is to compare them as they present, not taking into account physical limitions.

My horse's best ever extension will never ever get more than a 7 at FEI levels, not ever, even if she grew wings in her feathers, she might be trotting for her 10 but she is just not good enough at it *in comparison* because of the way she's made.  tbf I think Forgoso's 7.5 for his trot extensions was a mark to be pleased with, En Vogue "only" averaged about 7.5.

this is my understanding of how the judging is applied, i would love if a judge said , you know what, your horse is 14 hands square so no wonder it can't do a gigantic extension, extra marks for being the underdog but that's not the sport I'm doing.
Likewise I'd love Fogoso to get extra points for looking so happy but you know, same problem.

If we're looking at the freestyle scores i do think Fogoso's piaffe score  was possibly affected by the odd turn towards the end of the pi/pa stuff which seemed disjointed. Only speculation as the final marks don't show the detail for each score given,  only the average for all the piaffes scored (if you watch the disco+ coverage its at about 37.15 mins, it looks like it was supposed to be a piaffe piri but it was shown as more like a passage half circle, the judging guidelines are clear on this movement, and a piaffe piri that escapes to the outside , too big etc should score below 5  expensive!) .  his walk score was not brilliant and the degree of difficulty was lower than the top placed combinations, being around 9 compared to the high 9s and 10s of the medalists, they judges also didn't score the music that highly.

I honestly don't think there is a bias against iberian horses, i think iberian horses aren't always showing what modern dressage scores most highly, which is different.
		
Click to expand...

Um, yes,  I am not saying that anyone should get points for being the underdog or being happy...come on, I'm not that dumb  

If you think there is no bias then that's fine.  If they aren't always showing what modern dressage scores most highly, then they are for the most part, not highly competetive then. So then, the sport is more tailored to Warmbloods and the Warmblood style horses, I would think. Maybe I'm wrong.

I just, maybe mistakingly, feel as though if you're not on a Warmblood, you're not as competative sometimes. I know Iberians are out there scoring in the 70's and WB's lower than that, but that's not my point. The tip top of the sport is usually WB's. I suppose they are the best horse for the job when it comes to "modern dressage" which is interesting if we think of the origins of the Iberian vs the Warmblood. 

For me, I don't really care, I just show up and ride to the best of my abilities. Dressage really isn't my "passion" or "my sport" I've come quite far with my horse in just 3 or so years, but eh. I compete against myself. 


But as an example, say I am on my modest mover Iberian vs the other rider on the huge floaty (with natural suspension) warmblood. 
We both ride spot on tests. Will the Warmblood (should the WB) naturally win because he has more capability and range in his gaits? 

If so, it makes one feel as though they've got to have a WB or a WB type Iberian. Which some say is getting the breeding of the Iberians too far from what they are supposed to be.

Maybe I am totally off base with my thinking here. Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## j1ffy (29 July 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			UBut as an example, say I am on my modest mover Iberian vs the other rider on the huge floaty (with natural suspension) warmblood.
We both ride spot on tests. Will the Warmblood (should the WB) naturally win because he has more capability and range in his gaits?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, the warmblood will win for that very reason. While dressage in its most 'pure' form shouldn't care, the FEI rules take into account that range / elasticity in the gaits. If a horse can gain a two-hoof overtrack in extended walk or trot, it will score better marks than a horse that has a one-hoof overtrack (some Iberians would struggle even with that).

As MP says though, Iberians can and do beat a lot of warmbloods even if they're not yet winning medals. I've beaten plenty of warmbloods on my PREs, and MP has probably beaten plenty on her '14 hands square'. The struggle is harder at the lower levels and having a warmblood over the past year, I have easily scored 70%+ at Novice because he's looser, more rhythmical and easier to get a consistent contact with than an Iberian. However he's not as talented for lateral work, not as sharp off the leg and will never be able to collect like an Iberian.

I've already accepted that my 4yo PRE won't score well at lower levels - he's too Spanish in his brain and the tests won't keep him busy enough. A steady warmblood will score higher, a flashy warmblood far far higher. But hopefully his talent will come out once we're at Medium and hopefully we go beyond that (he already throws in tempi changes 😜).

But ultimately, whatever horse you're on the focus is on highlighting strengths and doing what you can with weaknesses. I think judging of Iberians has improved hugely over the last decade and will continue to do so.

To be more controversial though...they'd probably score higher and get away with their weaknesses with a top German rider or Carl / Charlotte on board


----------



## milliepops (29 July 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Um, yes,  I am not saying that anyone should get points for being the underdog or being happy...come on, I'm not that dumb 

If you think there is no bias then that's fine.  If they aren't always showing what modern dressage scores most highly, then they are for the most part, not highly competetive then. So then, the sport is more tailored to Warmbloods and the Warmblood style horses, I would think. Maybe I'm wrong.

I just, maybe mistakingly, feel as though if you're not on a Warmblood, you're not as competative sometimes. I know Iberians are out there scoring in the 70's and WB's lower than that, but that's not my point. The tip top of the sport is usually WB's. I suppose they are the best horse for the job when it comes to "modern dressage" which is interesting if we think of the origins of the Iberian vs the Warmblood.

For me, I don't really care, I just show up and ride to the best of my abilities. Dressage really isn't my "passion" or "my sport" I've come quite far with my horse in just 3 or so years, but eh. I compete against myself.


But as an example, say I am on my modest mover Iberian vs the other rider on the huge floaty (with natural suspension) warmblood.
We both ride spot on tests. Will the Warmblood (should the WB) naturally win because he has more capability and range in his gaits?

If so, it makes one feel as though they've got to have a WB or a WB type Iberian. Which some say is getting the breeding of the Iberians too far from what they are supposed to be.

Maybe I am totally off base with my thinking here. Wouldn't be the first time. 

Click to expand...

it's not just about being on a warmblood though. it's about being on a super scopey, massively talented, highly trainable and supple etc warmblood. there are tight stuffy WBs with a bad attitude and stiff bodies that don't score highly.  it's just that the good ones have pushed out what is a 10 for an extended trot beyond what the stuffier horses can achieve. If that hadn't happened, we'd have to have movements scored 1-15 or something to let the less talented still score a 10 for their less scopey extension, and still be able to recognise the additional achievement produced by the exceptionally moving horse.

I do think the *good* WB is the tool for the top of the sport now because of their ability to deliver the superlative  but that's no different to other sports, you wouldn't  take a fell pony out horseracing cos even though you'd get from start to finish the TBs would lap you.  or ride a mountain bike in a road race.

in answer to your question i think that the WB WILL naturally win because of the capability and range. otherwise there is no point in assessing movements that involve any element of "paces". at FEI there is no separate mark for paces any more. the paces mark comes within the score for the movements. so yes, the quality of the paces now explicitly counts in the technical scores.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (29 July 2021)

j1ffy said:



			Yes, the warmblood will win for that very reason. While dressage in its most 'pure' form shouldn't care, the FEI rules take into account that range / elasticity in the gaits. If a horse can gain a two-hoof overtrack in extended walk or trot, it will score better marks than a horse that has a one-hoof overtrack (some Iberians would struggle even with that).

As MP says though, Iberians can and do beat a lot of warmbloods even if they're not yet winning medals. I've beaten plenty of warmbloods on my PREs, and MP has probably beaten plenty on her '14 hands square'. The struggle is harder at the lower levels and having a warmblood over the past year, I have easily scored 70%+ at Novice because he's looser, more rhythmical and easier to get a consistent contact with than an Iberian. However he's not as talented for lateral work, not as sharp off the leg and will never be able to collect like an Iberian.

I've already accepted that my 4yo PRE won't score well at lower levels - he's too Spanish in his brain and the tests won't keep him busy enough. A steady warmblood will score higher, a flashy warmblood far far higher. But hopefully his talent will come out once we're at Medium and hopefully we go beyond that (he already throws in tempi changes 😜).

But ultimately, whatever horse you're on the focus is on highlighting strengths and doing what you can with weaknesses. I think judging of Iberians has improved hugely over the last decade and will continue to do so.

To be more controversial though...they'd probably score higher and get away with their weaknesses with a top German rider or Carl / Charlotte on board 

Click to expand...

Great post, thanks.


"He's too Spanish in his brain" 😂 I know exactly what this means.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (29 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			it's not just about being on a warmblood though. it's about being on a super scopey, massively talented, highly trainable and supple etc warmblood. there are tight stuffy WBs with a bad attitude and stiff bodies that don't score highly.  it's just that the good ones have pushed out what is a 10 for an extended trot beyond what the stuffier horses can achieve. If that hadn't happened, we'd have to have movements scored 1-15 or something to let the less talented still score a 10 for their less scopey extension, and still be able to recognise the additional achievement produced by the exceptionally moving horse.

I do think the *good* WB is the tool for the top of the sport now because of their ability to deliver the superlative  but that's no different to other sports, you wouldn't  take a fell pony out horseracing cos even though you'd get from start to finish the TBs would lap you.  or ride a mountain bike in a road race.

in answer to your question i think that the WB WILL naturally win because of the capability and range. otherwise there is no point in assessing movements that involve any element of "paces". at FEI there is no separate mark for paces any more. the paces mark comes within the score for the movements. so yes, the quality of the paces now explicitly counts in the technical scores.
		
Click to expand...

Those comparisons are actually... a bit insulting.

I also thought it was a given that it had to be a talented, supple, scopey WB. Of course I'm not going to compare to a "stuffy" one. I'm talking about two quality horses of 2 different breeds, side by side, pulling off the same accurate test. Not comparing a great Iberian to a stuffy WB. I should've specified?

I appreciate you explaining this to me, as if I am clueless, because the explanation is detailed. I think I am not explaining myself well enough for this discussion. Although, I think no matter what it won't be enough 😅


----------



## j1ffy (29 July 2021)

I know it's tricky when writing to get a point across, but CC I think you may be misinterpeting MP a little! I don't think that post was condescending, she was putting a point across clearly and I think if you were having a chat over a glass of wine you'd both be a lot closer in opinion than you think 😉

All three of us have non-typical dressage horses / ponies and I think we're all proud of it. You are both working yours at a far higher level than I am and I'm sure we all want to support each other and learn as we go.


----------



## milliepops (29 July 2021)

it wasn't meant to be insulting, please don't take offense for the sake of it, i'm riding the mountain bike against the road racers too and I take great enjoyment in it, developing my horse within what she is capable of, yet I *know* i don't deserve to be scored the same as them, and I don't expect to either, even when she's at her maximum suppleness, expressiveness, responsiveness we are still going to be 10% behind the WB pack.

are my expectations too low? i've made my case for why i understand and believe a naturally scopey and elastic horse scores better than mine does, instead of getting  cross with me perhaps you could explain why you think i ought to be getting a better score than i do, if my horse is absolutely on the best theoretical form of her life?

this feels like you're getting affronted because the PRE is not the love of my life, but that's not relevant as we are discussing a sport not our individual preferences.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (29 July 2021)

Ima try this again.

So if the warmblood is *the* tool for the sport, does that mean nothing else can do the job as well? I would say yes. 

Is it possible to say the Warmblood is the tool/the horse for the sport and say there is 100% no bias against anything else? I suppose it depends on who you talk to.

But also, it would be interesting to see how dressage got here. Again, not "my sport" so a bit ignorant. I wonder how the demands increased and how breeding went this direction/*this* was determined to be the ultimate dressage horse, or tool for the job. Will have to do some reading, perhaps 🤔

I literally think you don't deserve a better score than what you're getting? I think we're talking past each other here. 

"this feels like you're getting affronted because the PRE is not the love of my life, but that's not relevant as we are discussing a sport not our individual preferences"

🤣 I hope this is a joke.

I don't give a care who or what is the love of your life. As you said, not relevant.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (29 July 2021)

j1ffy said:



			I know it's tricky when writing to get a point across, but CC I think you may be misinterpeting MP a little! I don't think that post was condescending, she was putting a point across clearly and I think if you were having a chat over a glass of wine you'd both be a lot closer in opinion than you think 😉

All three of us have non-typical dressage horses / ponies and I think we're all proud of it. You are both working yours at a far higher level than I am and I'm sure we all want to support each other and learn as we go.
		
Click to expand...

I am torn between it being condescending and informative. The joys of interpretation over the internet 😉

I think we have some opinions that definitely do not align, but there are also some that certainly might!

I don't know how "proud" I am, tbh. I'd like to be further along, but it is what it is. We're just above Advanced Medium.

I think my views are a bit tainted at the moment since I am a bit dressage sour. I am an overly critical negative individual (I think it's genetic 😜) and I'm not sure that dressage is the best for me and my critical tendencies and the way that I think.  Might just go back to racing the clock or keep the PRE as a pet (he'd love it, actually 🤣).


----------



## milliepops (29 July 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Ima try this again.

So if the warmblood is *the* tool for the sport, does that mean nothing else can do the job as well? I would say yes.

Is it possible to say the Warmblood is the tool/the horse for the sport and say there is 100% no bias against anything else? I suppose it depends on who you talk to.
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe the judges get the breeding out before they start giving scores and say, oh this is a Hannoverian so let's start at an 8.5 and see how we go. i believe that if a loose, supple, TB with engaged hindlegs and an ability to sit came out it would score the same. so in that way, there's no inherent bias, it's just that the other breeds and types are less likely or less able to deliver the type of thing that WB breeding is aiming at and that the sport rewards.

the end result may be the same but I believe the intent in the judging is different. it's not horse racism, it's where the different aptitudes come out from different breeds or types, and how that meshes with the ideals insofar as judging sees them. 
 particularly as mentioned above, there is no separate paces mark so you have to include the paces element (which is mainly what we're talking about here) in the technical marks in order to rank the competitors.


I'm not going to get offended by you telling me i'm being condescending, i would like a full discussion rather than just judge bashing so i try and back up my opinions, that's all. i find it frustrating when sometimes a discussion goes to "oh this is wrong" but no one can explain *which bit* or how to change it.


----------



## j1ffy (29 July 2021)

I struggle a bit with this conversation because the word 'bias' suggests a level of intentional skewing towards warmbloods on a personal level by the judges. There is the odd judge (at lower levels IME) who 'doesn't like' them, but experienced judges will assess the strengths and weaknesses that they see in front of them against the rules as they have been laid out.

In terms of the rules - they were originally based on the Germany cavalry system so would naturally favour bigger, different-shaped horses to the Iberian. FEI dressage didn't grow out of the 'high-school' dressage that we associate with the Spanish Riding School and Iberian-styles.


----------



## milliepops (29 July 2021)

j1ffy said:



			I struggle a bit with this conversation because the word 'bias' suggests a level of intentional skewing towards warmbloods on a personal level by the judges. There is the odd judge (at lower levels IME) who 'doesn't like' them, but experienced judges will assess the strengths and weaknesses that they see in front of them against the rules as they have been laid out.

In terms of the rules - they were originally based on the Germany cavalry system so would naturally favour bigger, different-shaped horses to the Iberian. FEI dressage didn't grow out of the 'high-school' dressage that we associate with the Spanish Riding School and Iberian-styles.
		
Click to expand...

yeah it's the negative connotations of the word "bias" that i think is muddying things.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (29 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			I don't believe the judges get the breeding out before they start giving scores and say, oh this is a Hannoverian so let's start at an 8.5 and see how we go. i believe that if a loose, supple, TB with engaged hindlegs and an ability to sit came out it would score the same. so in that way, there's no inherent bias, it's just that the other breeds and types are less likely or less able to deliver the type of thing that WB breeding is aiming at and that the sport rewards.

the end result may be the same but I believe the intent in the judging is different. it's not horse racism, it's where the different aptitudes come out from different breeds or types, and how that meshes with the ideals insofar as judging sees them.
particularly as mentioned above, there is no separate paces mark so you have to include the paces element (which is mainly what we're talking about here) in the technical marks in order to rank the competitors.


I'm not going to get offended by you telling me i'm being condescending, i would like a full discussion rather than just judge bashing so i try and back up my opinions, that's all. i find it frustrating when sometimes a discussion goes to "oh this is wrong" but no one can explain *which bit* or how to change it.
		
Click to expand...

 "don't believe the judges get the breeding out before they start giving scores and say, oh this is a Hannoverian so let's start at an 8.5 and see how we go."

Literally wasn't my point, what I meant, or what I was getting at. 

I am also not judge bashing. 

I can't help but feel that your being condescending when you say these things. I assume it is my fault for not articulating well enough though, and that my feeling is wrong. 

I am saying dressage has certain standards now. How did they get there? Do we breed to the standard? Or did the standard apply to the breeding? As in the breeding a certain type of horse. I'm not saying the judge is looking at the specific blood lines. Nor am I bashing every judge out there. If you want to take my words that way, then fine. So be it.

People often discuss the origins of dressage and what the dressage horse was originally. I find it interesting how the sport has evolved and changed. Please don't misinterpret this to mean something extreme or awful. I respect judges, but I do know there is a thing such as (human) unconscious bias. Not saying it is present in all judges, but it's not totally improbable that it is. Especially given the odd statements some local ones have made. So my views are shaped from my experiences. Yours (experiences) are naturally different.

I don't enter the arena and automatically think the judge has a bias, is looking at breeding, I'm at a disadvantage, should be scored higher, etc. Please do not take me that way.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (29 July 2021)

j1ffy said:



			I struggle a bit with this conversation because the word 'bias' suggests a level of intentional skewing towards warmbloods on a personal level by the judges. There is the odd judge (at lower levels IME) who 'doesn't like' them, but experienced judges will assess the strengths and weaknesses that they see in front of them against the rules as they have been laid out.

In terms of the rules - they were originally based on the Germany cavalry system so would naturally favour bigger, different-shaped horses to the Iberian. FEI dressage didn't grow out of the 'high-school' dressage that we associate with the Spanish Riding School and Iberian-styles.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it should be "unconscious bias" I'm not sure.

Absolutely agree with your statement about experienced judges. 

Interesting re your last statement. I think that's something to consider, there are different "schools" of dressage. I wouldn't say any are wrong, to me, just different. Something to be learned from all of them, IMO.


----------



## milliepops (29 July 2021)

i think jiffy has hit the nail on the head. FEI dressage came from a different route to the high schools and so I would say that scores and consequently breeding has gone in that direction over time. look back at the Olympics from 50+ years ago, the horses are hollow and tight and not expressive movers, i think the change over time is like any other natural evolution where the individual who thrives (scores more highly) will be the one that reproduces and those tendencies become more exaggerated over time, and that has gone in the mega WB direction because of the principles the sport is based on.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (29 July 2021)

Also, sometimes we have to go "oh this is wrong" as a starting point. We then enter a discussion on if it is indeed wrong, and if/how we should change it. I don't walk into every discussion with the answers straight off.

I might say, I feel this is wrong, but I'm not entirely sure how to fix it at the moment, what do you all think? While I ponder over a "fix" of sorts or everyone tells me I'm crazy and it is indeed, not wrong. So forgive me if I come off as just saying "this is wrong" or not being constructive.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (29 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			i think jiffy has hit the nail on the head. FEI dressage came from a different route to the high schools and so I would say that scores and consequently breeding has gone in that direction over time. look back at the Olympics from 50+ years ago, the horses are hollow and tight and not expressive movers, i think the change over time is like any other natural evolution where the individual who thrives (scores more highly) will be the one that reproduces and those tendencies become more exaggerated over time, and that has gone in the mega WB direction because of the principles the sport is based on.
		
Click to expand...

This is the type of answer/discussion I was looking for. I apparently could not get this point across. Thanks jiffy!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (29 July 2021)

Anyway, on a (hopefully) lighter note, I'm just going to leave this here...


----------



## Bernster (29 July 2021)

Ah now that’s an interesting take on things CC - have we moved towards rewarding the flashy extensions etc that more WBs are showing, and away from rewarding what say an Iberian type would show?  I’m not aware enough of how dressage judging at this level has changed, but that’s an interesting discussion topic.  Any takers? 😁


----------



## milliepops (29 July 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Also, sometimes we have to go "oh this is wrong" as a starting point. We then enter a discussion on if it is indeed wrong, and if/how we should change it. I don't walk into every discussion with the answers straight off.

I might say, I feel this is wrong, but I'm not entirely sure how to fix it at the moment, what do you all think? While I ponder over a "fix" of sorts or everyone tells me I'm crazy and it is indeed, not wrong. So forgive me if I come off as just saying "this is wrong" or not being constructive.
		
Click to expand...

ok so there have been other threads on this board about how competition dressage is all wrong, and not adhering to big C Classical principles, and yet if you ask the people who feel that way how to change a competition to reflect other aspects and still be able to spit out a result of placings, no one could do much more than just repeat that it was wrong. that's why i find it frustrating, for me it's interesting to bat ideas around but you need some kind of background detail to reach for otherwise it just goes round in circles moaning


----------



## CanteringCarrot (29 July 2021)

Bernster said:



			Ah now that’s an interesting take on things CC - have we moved towards rewarding the flashy extensions etc that more WBs are showing, and away from rewarding what say an Iberian type would show?  I’m not aware enough of how dressage judging at this level has changed, but that’s an interesting discussion topic.  Any takers? 😁
		
Click to expand...

I'm too scared (and dumb) to enter this conversation quite frankly 🤣

It doesn't even have to be about an Iberian. Just a modest moving but correct horse. I am actually interested, I think, to see how dressage evolves from here. If it stays where it is currently, or if anything changes in any way. I am NOT saying it has to change, it's  just interesting to note the development of a sport over time. That's all.


----------



## shortstuff99 (29 July 2021)

For me personally, where it is galling is where one horse (typically a WB but not always), doesn't perform a move to the FEI requirements but scores higher then one that has conformed to the FEI move requirements. That should not be correct, for example Bella Rose piaffe v Fogoso piaffe. No matter how much rhythm etc BR had it did not meet the full requirements so should always score less, but it doesn't. 

Of a horse performing equally correctly, then yes the more expressive horse would score higher.


----------



## milliepops (29 July 2021)

Bernster said:



			Ah now that’s an interesting take on things CC - have we moved towards rewarding the flashy extensions etc that more WBs are showing, and away from rewarding what say an Iberian type would show?  I’m not aware enough of how dressage judging at this level has changed, but that’s an interesting discussion topic.  Any takers? 😁
		
Click to expand...

personally... on the extensions, i don't think it's moving away from what an iberian would show per se,  i think WBs are showing more and more what the criteria as written demand ++  :  overtrack, suppleness, swinging, reach etc. i think in the example of extended trot, WB breeding has accelerated further away from Iberian types, and although there are Iberian horses that are showing an extended trot it's not "kept up" with the development of the modern WB  extended trot, so the gap widens.


----------



## Bernster (29 July 2021)

Def agree with SS there.

Those following this dressage more closely, has there been a move away from the flashy front leg waggling, with the back end trailing behind, or is that still going strong at fei levels ? 🤪


----------



## CanteringCarrot (29 July 2021)

"Of a horse performing equally correctly, then yes the more expressive horse would score higher."

Ah, yes.

Which then makes one feel they have to have a certain type of horse to be competitive with others at the upper ranks though. Which, I guess is fine?



but..Ok, ok, ok...I'm bit slow, but I think I sort of get the "tool" thing mentioned earlier.

Still pondering why this tool was selected and how it came to be, which is where I need to go down a historical rabbit hole, myself.


----------



## shortstuff99 (29 July 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			"Of a horse performing equally correctly, then yes the more expressive horse would score higher."

Ah, yes.

Which then makes one feel they have to have a certain type of horse to be competitive with others at the upper ranks though. Which, I guess is fine?



but..Ok, ok, ok...I'm bit slow, but I think I sort of get the "tool" thing mentioned earlier.

Still pondering why this tool was selected and how it came to be, which is where I need to go down a historical rabbit hole, myself.
		
Click to expand...

It is difficult because expression is built into the judging now so there is no way around that.


----------



## milliepops (29 July 2021)

Bernster said:



			Def agree with SS there.

Those following this dressage more closely, has there been a move away from the flashy front leg waggling, with the back end trailing behind, or is that still going strong at fei levels ? 🤪
		
Click to expand...

i would argue - yes
even the Toto babies, son of the most front leg-waving, disappointing back leg horse, have really improved as the next generation, they are young and weak and blah blah but they have active hind legs, that's for sure.


----------



## milliepops (29 July 2021)

CC it seems like you want to level the playing field as far as paces are concerned, but I really don't know how you do that (and that's where the last big thread on this subject stalled IIRC).

for one, you'd have to get FEI to say there is no longer any type of scoring for paces, which I can't see happening, they've just slid it into the other movements
for another, i think it would become impossible to rank combinations where the riders are all so very skilled, that they don't make mistakes in the test or throw marks away here and there, i think without the variation that "paces" added to the top 3 horses in the Kur yesterday, it would be very hard to separate Charlotte and Isabell and Jessica from a techinical rider performance POV.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (29 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			CC it seems like you want to level the playing field as far as paces are concerned, but I really don't know how you do that (and that's where the last big thread on this subject stalled IIRC).

for one, you'd have to get FEI to say there is no longer any type of scoring for paces, which I can't see happening, they've just slid it into the other movements
for another, i think it would become impossible to rank combinations where the riders are all so very skilled, that they don't make mistakes in the test or throw marks away here and there, i think without the variation that "paces" added to the top 3 horses in the Kur yesterday, it would be very hard to separate Charlotte and Isabell and Jessica from a techinical rider performance POV.
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea how to do that. I'm not surprised that was a stalling point. 

It's not completely untrue the statement of "you can ride dressage on any horse" because you can (level my vary). It's just that your horse and you might be totally correct, but don't have the expression and/or paces. 

I don't know how to level the playing field re paces. Those of us with horses that don't have such paces, just sort of have to accept that or buy/breed something else for now I suppose. Or, just not care. Depends how competitive you are and how much you value a high placing/ranking in the sport, maybe.


----------



## HashRouge (29 July 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Which then makes one feel they have to have a certain type of horse to be competitive with others at the upper ranks though. Which, I guess is fine?
		
Click to expand...

As far as I could see, every rider apart from the Portuguese team was riding a Warmblood. It is clearly the breed to have for top level international dressage and that is fine. In fact when you put it into perspective, that makes it even more impressive that a horse like Fogoso can come out and be in any way competitive! 

Ultimately, the Iberian horses are bred more for collection, because they are prized mounts for things like classical dressage, working equitation, bull fighting and even cattle herding. I know that some modern PREs/ Lusitanos are being bred to have more expressive paces (like Fuego XII), but ultimately they were developed for activities that didn't really require this, so you're starting from a disadvantage when it comes to expressive paces and extension. But then go and get a Warmblood to do working equitation or try and do airs above the grounds, and you'll surely see them unable to compete with the Iberian breeds.


----------



## HashRouge (29 July 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			I have no idea how to do that. I'm not surprised that was a stalling point.

It's not completely untrue the statement of "you can ride dressage on any horse" because you can (level my vary). It's just that your horse and you might be totally correct, but don't have the expression and/or paces.

I don't know how to level the playing field re paces. Those of us with horses that don't have such paces, just sort of have to accept that or buy/breed something else for now I suppose. Or, just not care. Depends how competitive you are and how much you value a high placing/ranking in the sport, maybe.
		
Click to expand...

Do we need a level playing field though? Certain breeds are better at different things. If you want a racehorse, you buy a TB; if you want to do endurance competitively, you buy an Arab. Most equestrian events can be done on more or less any breed, it's just that certain breeds have a natural advantage compared to others and that's just something we have to accept.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (29 July 2021)

I've actually seen some WB's be quite competitive in some working equitation competitions. 

I also think there is variety within the term "Warmblood" so there are some more compact or almost baroque types out there.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (29 July 2021)

HashRouge said:



			Do we need a level playing field though? Certain breeds are better at different things. If you want a racehorse, you buy a TB; if you want to do endurance competitively, you buy an Arab. Most equestrian events can be done on more or less any breed, it's just that certain breeds have a natural advantage compared to others and that's just something we have to accept.
		
Click to expand...

Again, idk that we *have to* do anything. Was just a thought. I suppose if one wants to be competitive in a certain discipline, they best get the right type or bred horse for it.

Can't say mine is bred for anything in particular except for looking good (morphology), to put it roughly. This actually answers a lot of my questions now re our training and what he'd like to do 🤣


----------



## splashgirl45 (29 July 2021)

while i can agree that the judges dont seem to be awarding high marks to the flashy front leg waving horses there is still a long way to go.  i go back to valegros extended trot, front and hind almost the same and huge amount of ground cover.  in my eyes that is correct, now look at the extended trot of BR, its no where near as equal and her scores are now beginning to reflect that  thank goodness.  i am not a fan of that type of movement which is why i am not keen on charlottes mare, freestyle but prefer gio and florentina(the grey mare) perhaps i am too old school but i am hoping that eventually the unnatural front leg action will disappear.. fogoso looked like his were more equal but didnt have enough expression, it needed more height and longer strides which maybe could be possible, it would be interesting to see if spanish horses could be trained to put more into both ext trot and canter.  over to the people with this type of horse,  could you do that or am i expecting the impossible, i just felt fogoso could have given a but more and i was willing him to....


----------



## j1ffy (29 July 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			while i can agree that the judges dont seem to be awarding high marks to the flashy front leg waving horses there is still a long way to go.  i go back to valegros extended trot, front and hind almost the same and huge amount of ground cover.  in my eyes that is correct, now look at the extended trot of BR, its no where near as equal and her scores are now beginning to reflect that  thank goodness.  i am not a fan of that type of movement which is why i am not keen on charlottes mare, freestyle but prefer gio and florentina(the grey mare) perhaps i am too old school but i am hoping that eventually the unnatural front leg action will disappear.. fogoso looked like his were more equal but didnt have enough expression, it needed more height and longer strides which maybe could be possible, it would be interesting to see if spanish horses could be trained to put more into both ext trot and canter.  over to the people with this type of horse,  could you do that or am i expecting the impossible, i just felt fogoso could have given a but more and i was willing him to....
		
Click to expand...

On the training point - yes, you can train a better extension but you'll always be limited by the horse's scope. Pumpkin is a good warmblood example, he's having to learn to stretch through his entire frame to get the better marks and will probably never have the trot of Valegro.

The Iberians at Olympic level are more than likely showing the best extension that their conformation will allow. They don't do a natural flashy, correct extension so you have to build the strength and some won't be able to extend until they have the strength for the really collected work.

ETA - grr - autocorrect! I do know how to spell conformation...


----------



## milliepops (29 July 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			It's not completely untrue the statement of "you can ride dressage on any horse" because you can (level my vary). It's just that your horse and you might be totally correct, but don't have the expression and/or paces.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, and in competition i think that's OK, because not everyone can win. Almost all of us in the show will "lose" for one reason or another, personally i'd rather lose with brilliant technical execution and not so brilliant paces, than the other way round, but that's just where I personally find fulfillment and I'd like to feel that i couldn't have ridden any better that day   (it's a transferable skill then rather than credit all due to my horsepower)  other people may feel differently.



HashRouge said:



			As far as I could see, every rider apart from the Portuguese team was riding a Warmblood. It is clearly the breed to have for top level international dressage and that is fine. In fact when you put it into perspective, that makes it even more impressive that a horse like Fogoso can come out and be in any way competitive!
		
Click to expand...

yeah. and, you could say, if the Portuguese wanted a "more level" playing field they could have ridden WBs like the Spanish team did, they seem to have had different priorities. Which is also a positive, i doubt anyone would have expected a Portugese rider on the podium, so they have the freedom to explore a different way of participating which includes furthering the profile and performance of the Luso breed in the sport.



splashgirl45 said:



			while i can agree that the judges dont seem to be awarding high marks to the flashy front leg waving horses there is still a long way to go.  i go back to valegros extended trot, front and hind almost the same and huge amount of ground cover.  in my eyes that is correct, now look at the extended trot of BR, its no where near as equal and her scores are now beginning to reflect that  thank goodness.  i am not a fan of that type of movement which is why i am not keen on charlottes mare, freestyle but prefer gio and florentina(the grey mare) perhaps i am too old school but i am hoping that eventually the unnatural front leg action will disappear.. fogoso looked like his were more equal but didnt have enough expression, it needed more height and longer strides which maybe could be possible, it would be interesting to see if spanish horses could be trained to put more into both ext trot and canter.  over to the people with this type of horse,  could you do that or am i expecting the impossible, i just felt fogoso could have given a but more and i was willing him to....
		
Click to expand...

the front legs and back legs matching thing is less of an issue for me personally, i can't really imagine breeders discarding the expressive front legs now and the hind legs would be kicking the horse's belly if they were matching in angles, for me personally the important thing is the engagement of the hindlegs to an "excellent" degree which still leaves a discrepancy between front and hind but still shows a high quality of the movement.  obviously not every front leg waver shows this but as time goes on i think more do... JMHO


----------



## splashgirl45 (29 July 2021)

dont write off pumpkin yet, i reckon he could challenge valegro eventually,  fingers crossed he does.  i dont think valegros was flashy,  BR is flashy at the front so is edward gals horse, that is exactly what i dont like so i wouldnt expect or want an iberian to do that sort of trot, which in my eyes isnt correct or attractive.  i appreciate i may be in the minority but i did not  like the trot of totilas, liked the rest of his paces though...i am just saying my own preference and opinion.....shoot me down everyone


----------



## shortstuff99 (29 July 2021)

I think there are some cracking Iberians coming through, that still look somewhat traditional and with the paces. Check out this stallion 

https://fb.watch/72iaZ5Q_4S/


----------



## tristar (29 July 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			dont write off pumpkin yet, i reckon he could challenge valegro eventually,  fingers crossed he does.  i dont think valegros was flashy,  BR is flashy at the front so is edward gals horse, that is exactly what i dont like so i wouldnt expect or want an iberian to do that sort of trot, which in my eyes isnt correct or attractive.  i appreciate i may be in the minority but i did not  like the trot of totilas, liked the rest of his paces though...i am just saying my own preference and dont write off pumpkin yet, i reckon he could challenge valegro eventually,  fingers crossed he does.  i dont think valegros was flashy,  BR is flashy at the front so is edward gals horse, that is exactly what i dont like so i wouldnt expect or want an iberian to do that sort of trot, which in my eyes isnt correct or attractive.  i appreciate i may be in the minority but i did not  like the trot of totilas, liked the rest of his paces though...i am just saying my own preference and opinion.....shoot me down everyone 

Click to expand...

i prefer pump to valegro


----------



## splashgirl45 (29 July 2021)

.



the front legs and back legs matching thing is less of an issue for me personally, i can't really imagine breeders discarding the expressive front legs now and the hind legs would be kicking the horse's belly if they were matching in angles, for me personally the important thing is the engagement of the hindlegs to an "excellent" degree which still leaves a discrepancy between front and hind but still shows a high quality of the movement.  obviously not every front leg waver shows this but as time goes on i think more do... JMHO [/QUOTE]

i am not expecting the back legs to match the flashy front legs, i would want less flashy fronts and more active hinds...if you look at the marks,  the judges are now seeming to award less marks to those very flashy front leg only extension and more to the more traditional ones, so i hope we see less of the flash and more of the correct, which is just my opinion and i know i am a bit alone in my thinking, but we are all different and it makes for an interesting debate....


----------



## splashgirl45 (29 July 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			I think there are some cracking Iberians coming through, that still look somewhat traditional and with the paces. Check out this stallion 

https://fb.watch/72iaZ5Q_4S/

Click to expand...

now i like him a lot !!!


----------



## tristar (29 July 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			I think there are some cracking Iberians coming through, that still look somewhat traditional and with the paces. Check out this stallion 

https://fb.watch/72iaZ5Q_4S/

Click to expand...

reminds me of toto, not just the colour


----------



## shortstuff99 (29 July 2021)

tristar said:



			reminds me of toto, not just the colour
		
Click to expand...

His back end follows through though.....


----------



## shortstuff99 (29 July 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			now i like him a lot !!!    

Click to expand...

He is the father of my 3 year old . I'm very excited!


----------



## HashRouge (29 July 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			I think there are some cracking Iberians coming through, that still look somewhat traditional and with the paces. Check out this stallion 

https://fb.watch/72iaZ5Q_4S/

Click to expand...

He's lovely, but if it wasn't for the neck I'm not sure I'd mark him as an Iberian. Stunning horse though!


----------



## splashgirl45 (29 July 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			He is the father of my 3 year old . I'm very excited!
		
Click to expand...

WOW!!  im excited for you too,


----------



## tristar (29 July 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			His back end follows through though.....
		
Click to expand...

would toto`s have with different training


----------



## CanteringCarrot (29 July 2021)

I think I saw that Bella Rose will now be retired. My Facebook feed refreshed and I lost the article. 

I can totally understand if she does and what an incredible time BR and IW had together competing. Even if she's not your flavor, it's still an incredible horse.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (29 July 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			He is the father of my 3 year old . I'm very excited!
		
Click to expand...

I am literally green with envy. 

I have foal fever, to begin with, so there's that 🤣


----------



## splashgirl45 (29 July 2021)

tristar said:



			would toto`s have with different training
		
Click to expand...

there were rumblings a while ago of dubious training methods used to get that exaggerated movement,  it was suggested that it wasnt the horses natural way of going, so not bred into him but made.  when you look at the awful things which have gone on in america with the tennessee walking horses nothing anyone does surprises me but does make me so sad what some humans will do to these willing animals just for the look...


----------



## palo1 (29 July 2021)

j1ffy said:



			I struggle a bit with this conversation because the word 'bias' suggests a level of intentional skewing towards warmbloods on a personal level by the judges. There is the odd judge (at lower levels IME) who 'doesn't like' them, but experienced judges will assess the strengths and weaknesses that they see in front of them against the rules as they have been laid out.

In terms of the rules - they were originally based on the Germany cavalry system so would naturally favour bigger, different-shaped horses to the Iberian. FEI dressage didn't grow out of the 'high-school' dressage that we associate with the Spanish Riding School and Iberian-styles.
		
Click to expand...

This is such a crucial point and one I was wondering how to make tactfully.  Thank goodness someone has done that


----------



## shortstuff99 (29 July 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			I am literally green with envy.

I have foal fever, to begin with, so there's that 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I shouldn't tell you then that they are selling her sister (Sire Poeat) out of a Doblon-TR mare then?


----------



## ycbm (29 July 2021)

HashRouge said:



			He's lovely, but if it wasn't for the neck I'm not sure I'd mark him as an Iberian. Stunning horse though!
		
Click to expand...


It's a lovely horse, but the only thing Iberian about that to me is the short thick neck.  The bouncing movement that the rider is having to work to sit to is just not the way the earlier ones move, it's it?

I feel sad that if that's how the Iberian breeds are going to go there will be no point to them,  they may just as well be warmbloods. Though I suppose it will probably split into more modern and more old fashioned?


----------



## j1ffy (29 July 2021)

ycbm said:



			It's a lovely horse, but the only thing Iberian about that to me is the short thick neck.  The bouncing movement that the rider is having to work to sit to is just not the way the earlier ones move, it's it?

I feel sad that if that's how the Iberian breeds are going to go there will be no point to them,  they may just as well be warmbloods. Though I suppose it will probably split into more modern and more old fashioned?
		
Click to expand...

Frankly if you can't trot along with a glass of sherry in hand and not spill a drop, it's not a PRE! 😜


----------



## splashgirl45 (29 July 2021)

ycbm said:



			It's a lovely horse, but the only thing Iberian about that to me is the short thick neck.  The bouncing movement that the rider is having to work to sit to is just not the way the earlier ones move, it's it?

I feel sad that if that's how the Iberian breeds are going to go there will be no point to them,  they may just as well be warmbloods. Though I suppose it will probably split into more modern and more old fashioned?
		
Click to expand...

could it be how he has been trained?  would be useful to see him loose in the field to see how iberian he looks then


----------



## shortstuff99 (29 July 2021)

He has been graded Calificado and was highest ranking at SICAB so ANCCE obviously like him as a breed standard. I think there are definitely quite a few performance bred PRE's that move like this.


----------



## Mule (29 July 2021)

ycbm said:



			It's a lovely horse, but the only thing Iberian about that to me is the short thick neck.  The bouncing movement that the rider is having to work to sit to is just not the way the earlier ones move, it's it?

I feel sad that if that's how the Iberian breeds are going to go there will be no point to them,  they may just as well be warmbloods. Though I suppose it will probably split into more modern and more old fashioned?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like the Irish sport horse. A lot of them now have the breeding of European warmbloods rather than Tb and ID. Oftentimes they are a mix of European warmblood and traditional ish.
There is a separate category within the studbook now to differentiate between the traditional types and the European ones.

Ime the ID breeding leads to the soundness and good temperament and also makes them amateur friendly. It will be interesting to see how things turn out with the breed.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (29 July 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			I shouldn't tell you then that they are selling her sister (Sire Poeat) out of a Doblon-TR mare then?
View attachment 76625
View attachment 76626
View attachment 76627

Click to expand...

I am actually thinking about a mare 🤣 no time for another one though...at least right now.



ycbm said:



			It's a lovely horse, but the only thing Iberian about that to me is the short thick neck.  The bouncing movement that the rider is having to work to sit to is just not the way the earlier ones move, it's it?

I feel sad that if that's how the Iberian breeds are going to go there will be no point to them,  they may just as well be warmbloods. Though I suppose it will probably split into more modern and more old fashioned?
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if they could do something like with the Morgan's or even the Arabs in the USA. One breed but different types within the breed for different sport/disciplines. I don't want to see the PRE or Lusitano lose its roots and turn into a WB, personally.



j1ffy said:



			Frankly if you can't trot along with a glass of sherry in hand and not spill a drop, it's not a PRE! 😜
		
Click to expand...

Exactly!


----------



## splashgirl45 (29 July 2021)

ive had 2 warmblood crosses, one was trakehner/cob and the other grade A warmblood SJ/part welsh..... the first one had an amazing temperament,calm and non spooky, the other one was the spookiest horse i have ever known both on the ground and ridden,,,,so crossing pre and warmblood may not always be a good thing...


----------



## Wishfilly (29 July 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			I think there are some cracking Iberians coming through, that still look somewhat traditional and with the paces. Check out this stallion 

https://fb.watch/72iaZ5Q_4S/

Click to expand...

I really enjoyed seeing that, thank you for sharing!


----------



## CanteringCarrot (29 July 2021)

One of the reasons I can sit my guys spooks, side ways jumps, and spins is because he is a PRE. While he doesn't do these things much at all anymore (yay for training and growing up), if he were a WB/more athletic horse with huge gaits and movement, I would've for sure met the dirt a few times 😅


----------



## wispagold (29 July 2021)

This was on the HIGNFY Instagram page




Oops, meant to put this on the Telegraph dressage article thread. Oh well, I will leave it here and hope it makes people smile 😃


----------



## splashgirl45 (29 July 2021)

well i rather like phil collins music


----------



## Mule (29 July 2021)

wispagold said:



			This was on the HIGNFY Instagram page

View attachment 76649


Oops, meant to put this on the Telegraph dressage article thread. Oh well, I will leave it here and hope it makes people smile 😃
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣


----------



## shortstuff99 (30 July 2021)

Not sure if anyone has seen this, but Rodrigo Torres welcome home from Tokyo. This is how much it means to Portugal.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=264952758321218&id=100004088358145


----------



## suebou (30 July 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			Not sure if anyone has seen this, but Rodrigo Torres welcome home from Tokyo. This is how much it means to Portugal.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=264952758321218&id=100004088358145

Click to expand...

Dear me, just wept all over my breakfast! How fantastic was that?


----------



## shortstuff99 (30 July 2021)

suebou said:



			Dear me, just wept all over my breakfast! How fantastic was that?
		
Click to expand...

So good! Made me a bit teary too. It meant so much!


----------



## HashRouge (30 July 2021)

Oh bless him making sure to pet every single one of the horses at the end!


----------



## j1ffy (30 July 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			Not sure if anyone has seen this, but Rodrigo Torres welcome home from Tokyo. This is how much it means to Portugal.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=264952758321218&id=100004088358145

Click to expand...

Wow - love this! Thanks for sharing it  (ps I do also love Poeta de Susaeta, should have mentioned that earlier in the thread!)


----------



## tristar (30 July 2021)

those horses heads, sheer beauty


----------



## CanteringCarrot (30 July 2021)

tristar said:



			those horses heads, sheer beauty
		
Click to expand...

I know! Right? I was like, look at all of those noble heads!


Then there is my dream horse there, a buckskin Lusitano


----------



## tristar (30 July 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			I know! Right? I was like, look at all of those noble heads!


Then there is my dream horse there, a buckskin Lusitano 

Click to expand...



horses and dreams eh


----------



## TPO (31 July 2021)

Not for anyone offended by bad language but Snoop Dog and Kevin Hart have been commentating on the Olympics 

This is their take on dressage 😂


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CR-N5RvnwOK/

"Do the horses get medals too?"

https://www.instagram.com/tv/CR-K8O0nKKf/?utm_medium=copy_link


----------



## TPO (31 July 2021)




----------

